# Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles



## Pazuzu (Jan 1, 2006)

As I said in my info topic, there will *not* be a new season of unfillered Naruto starting in spring.

...

...

Because it's being renamed.

Got you, didn't I?

Anyway, when Part 2 starts, the series will change its title to ナルト：疾風伝, which reads Naruto: Shippuu-den, and translates vaguely to Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles.
The creators have stated that this new title comes from
*Spoiler*: _Part 2 spoiler_ 



 the revelation that Naruto is a wind-element user.




When will this new series start, you ask? Good question.
First things first, Japan tracks seasons using solstices and equinoxes as mid-seasons. So spring officially starts on th 3rd of February.
Also, new info has also been released about the Naruto card game. It starts a new revision with Part 2 characters and a whole new set of rules to coincide with the new series. The starter sets for this new series go on sale on the 15th of February, which is also a Thursday, which is when Naruto airs. Coincidence? We'll see.

Also, there's a Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles movie announced for next summer.

Be happy, everyone! A new start!


*Update*:
Episode 220, "Off On Our Journey", is confirmed as the last episode of Naruto, and will air on the 8th of February.
The following week has Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles blasting off with a double episode. According to one of my sources, they're going back to episode 1 for the new series, but that's not 100% confirmed yet.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 1, 2006)

I think its likely that Naruto:HC will be less edited from the Manga, but this being more due to the age of the characters. Bleach is shown at the same time as Naruto, and even earlier at some point, but because it featured 15 year olds (Essentially adults in Japan, you can move out when you're 14 there) alot more of the blood was kept in. Its definaterly likely that much oif the violcence against the kids themselves was edited due to them being 12/13. However, I think because of this, the violence to adult characters was also toned down due to this already set state of mind with editing. 

Now that Naruto's older, I think that the show will have a lot less editing of violence, to both kids and adults. Its being shown at the same time as the original show, and we know its not a studio thing, as Studio Pierrot also do Bleach and they allow violence in that.


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that subtitle on the scan and got a little confused. I wondered if Naruto would get renamed, and now it's confirmed. Thanks, Pazuzu.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 23, 2006)

cool i like the name


----------



## sezo (Nov 23, 2006)

thannnkss thats a good info

but will the animators still be studio perriot


----------



## Lord James (Nov 23, 2006)

Cool, new name. 

Thanks for the info, Pazuzu. ;D


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 23, 2006)

I believe the title is Shippuu-den. Or maybe i'm just misreading the TE.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow.

They actually gave it a name change. It's a cool name but I'm taken back. XD

Thanks for the info, Paz. And I love you for making me hopeful for February.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 23, 2006)

so the new ending they gonna reveal the part 2 clothes or KG awesome


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, the hiragana does say "den"


----------



## YoYo (Nov 23, 2006)

Wait...so they're renaming the whole series narutoicane chronicles (like db to dbz?)

Sorry if this sounds dumb.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Nov 23, 2006)

A name change with references to Naruto's wind element, it's pretty much 99% comfirmed that fillers are ending in Spring! Thanks for the info Pazuzu as always.


----------



## Pazuzu (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmm, it is den. Apologies, it's 2am and I'm going through a slight sugar rush for obvious reasons.

*edits*


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow. Now im actually excited.

This thread should be stickied, stat.


----------



## ms89 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks soooo much for that info/trans paz! Made my day! Counting down till feb...

BTW is there a translated shounen jump out yet ?


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 23, 2006)

I've just added the title to Anime News Network. Hopefully it will be approved.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you Paz! You never fail me!!!! I CANT WAIT PART 2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 23, 2006)

Giving this the much needed sticky.

It is extremely important to the anime, after all.


----------



## metronomy (Nov 23, 2006)

Hurricane Chronicles - sounds fresh.


----------



## Seany (Nov 23, 2006)

Holy shit!
well this is unexpected. Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles eh, i'll have to get used to that name.
I'm dying to see that part 2 movie too :amazed
Please come quickly feburary! XD


----------



## YoYo (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok does this mean:


Naruto will end with fillers (going off with jiraiya etc) and end for a month or so



During this month Kakashi Gaiden will be a mini series



Naruto will then relaunch (possibly different timeslot?) as Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles (maybe so people will know it is different from fillers)


?


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 23, 2006)

this made my day.

End of fillers a ting to celebrate xD


----------



## Hi no Neko (Nov 23, 2006)

"Hurricane Chronicles"? Dag.

I don't usually like it when series change their names, but . . . that right there, that's pretty cool sounding.


----------



## Rori (Nov 23, 2006)

Even more evidence for a febuary start. 

Thanks for the info. =)


----------



## Seany (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmm i guess KG will end the Naruto series.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 23, 2006)

The new name sounds pretty cool


----------



## Gaara from the Desert (Nov 23, 2006)

Guys, you look so surprised as if you... well... It seems you rarely read Naruto news here


----------



## 1134 (Nov 23, 2006)

Agreed, the name does have a cool ring to it.


----------



## Rori (Nov 23, 2006)

> Guys, you look so surprised as if you... well... It seems you rarely read Naruto news here



^ maybe it's just me, but not all of us check the homepage.

that was posted an hour after this thread.

and why the fuck has tazmo posted a spoiler.


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

^Probably because most Naruto fans read the manga anyway.

lol at the idiot who negged me for this post.


----------



## TenguNova (Nov 23, 2006)

YoYo said:


> Ok does this mean:
> 
> 
> Naruto will end with fillers (going off with jiraiya etc) and end for a month or so
> ...



I agree with the first two points. It kinda seems inappropriate to NOT end the series with the current ending, considering that it has TJ Naruto in it. So maybe, sometime late January or February, Kakashi Gaiden starts as a mini-series of sorts (maybe with an edited opening and its own ending).


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 23, 2006)

Naruto Z here I come


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 23, 2006)

Kakashi Gaiden!11
The name just sounds 2 corny they had 1.5years 2 come up with something better.


----------



## Geetay (Nov 23, 2006)

OH MY GOD! PAZUZU IS MADE OF PURE WIN!!!


----------



## Lord_Tenchi (Nov 23, 2006)

Either way Naruto has been confirmed now the long wait for february awaits.


----------



## Woofie (Nov 23, 2006)

I know where the title comes from, but... _why_?  It won't make any sense for about 40 episodes, and even after that, I don't see it as important enough to be included as part of the title. >_> 

But still, good news anyway.


----------



## Loneliness... (Nov 23, 2006)

Yup, this is confirmed and great news, Omg, February is gonna be such a win month for me, I'll start learning, I'll get my new car AND Naruto's fillers' will end. 



Woofie said:


> I know where the title comes from, but... _why_?  It won't make any sense for about 40 episodes, and even after that, I don't see it as important enough to be included as part of the title. >_>
> 
> But still, good news anyway.



Well, you know, *that* only started effecting the plot, it'll have a greater impact as it will just about change Naruto and the way he does things.


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

And to think, people thought I was stupid several months back just because I _suggested_ that part 2 might be a new series, like DB/DBZ. 

In any case, the good thing about this is that part 2 will be a separate entity not tainted by the fillers.  The bad thing is that the original Naruto series never got to redeem itself.  When all's said and done, more than a third of the series will have been pointless filler.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes Naruto Accel and Naruto Hurricane Chronicles will be the shiznits.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Nov 23, 2006)

The name looks cool!
I like it!


----------



## Elec (Nov 23, 2006)

It's hard to believe we got to this point after all the wait.
but it is time to once again enjoy Naruto.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Nov 23, 2006)

New name? I usually don't like 'chronicles' used in a title, but I actually like this. 

New movie, _and_ this adds to the chance of Part II starting on Feb. 15th. Guess we can just wait for further news~! ^______^


----------



## Luckyday (Nov 23, 2006)

neo-dragon said:


> And to think, people thought I was stupid several months back just because I _suggested_ that part 2 might be a new series, like DB/DBZ.
> 
> In any case, the good thing about this is that part 2 will be a separate entity not tainted by the fillers.  The bad thing is that the original Naruto series never got to redeem itself.  When all's said and done, more than a third of the series will have been pointless filler.



Does this mean that Studio Pierrot won't get to do the new series?


----------



## Aman (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, they're ending in February? 

Thanks!


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmmm... does this mean Part 2 will start over at episode 1 rather than continuing at 200-something?


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

> Does this mean that Studio Pierrot won't get to do the new series?



That's not what I meant.  I would guess that they probably will do it.

And I would also guess that the episode count will go back to 1.  New title means new series.


----------



## SaintSeiya (Nov 23, 2006)

All right!!! Finally!! the title sounds way cool... still one thing does anyone know when and if they're going to air the kakashi gaiden (i haven't read everything so someone may have already asked this) is it going to happen at the end of this series or at the start of Naruto: Shippuu-den? (i hope i spelt it right)



Proud member of:


----------



## Rori (Nov 23, 2006)

With all these changes I just hope they don't change the VA's.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 23, 2006)

Naruto Hurricane Chronicles?

Sounds like a good name for a video game (like Uzumaki Chronicles).. but not the show... 

Keeping the name to Naruto would be haveen better. That name is too long... and the abbriviations dont sounds that good NHC.... maybe it'll take sone time to grow into it.. but nonetheless I am damn happy Naruto will end soon. 

I'll be going to europe for my break so when i come back i'll have something to look forward to! Hellz YEAH!!!!!!!!! PS Skura looks nice.. wish she was real


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 23, 2006)

possibly February!? Oh what a birthday present that would be. I was wondering if the series would have a new name, and it seems like pretty cool one.


----------



## Rori (Nov 23, 2006)

> Keeping the name to Naruto would be haveen better. That name is too long... and the abbriviations dont sounds that good NHC.... maybe it'll take sone time to grow into it.. but nonetheless I am damn happy Naruto will end soon.



Ah, but people won't bother to type it all out, we'll just stick with the old fashioned 'Naruto' I guess.


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

If we wanna abbreviate it, we can always just keep calling it Part 2. Or Shippuuden.


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> With all these changes I just hope they don't change the VA's.



I doubt that will happen.  Many anime series have done this in the past and they never switch the actors.  It's like I've said before, in Japan they really associate a voice actor with a character.  They won't ever have a character voiced by someone new if it can be helped.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 23, 2006)

Man, this sounds awesome 

My brother doesn't think so... But I do, so screw him!!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 23, 2006)

...
Well then.

Maybe it's just me, but it sounds like some weird fanfic name or something.  O_o;;;

Ah well.  I'll probably still just call it Naruto.  =P


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 23, 2006)

Ill just call it Naruto seeing huricane chronicles sounds like some fucked up power ranger show.


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

neo-dragon said:


> I doubt that will happen.  Many anime series have done this in the past and they never switch the actors.  It's like I've said before, in Japan they really associate a voice actor with a character.  They won't ever have a character voiced by someone new if it can be helped.



Though the only way it could happen is if they switch studios. Like for the two Yu-Gi-Oh! anime series, one was done by Toei and the other was done by Studio Gallop, and they changed all the voice actors. As long as Studio Pierrot is still doing Naruto (which they most likely are) there shouldn't be any problems with the voice actors.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 23, 2006)

Urgh... Hurricane Chronicles sounds like a rubbish spin off or a video game. Maybe it sounds better in japanese, I dunno.

I'd have preferred it to keep the original name, or even Naruto 2, Naruto Z, Naruto W, Naruto Wind etc etc.


----------



## Elec (Nov 23, 2006)

BandanaDan said:


> Urgh... Hurricane Chronicles sounds like a rubbish spin off or a video game. Maybe it sounds better in japanese, I dunno.
> 
> I'd have preferred it to keep the original name, or even Naruto 2, Naruto Z, Naruto W, Naruto Wind etc etc.



Naruto Wind Waker.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't wait for the new series, but I agree on the new title for Naruto.  I think of a PS2 game when I hear that name.


----------



## jdama (Nov 23, 2006)

Respect to Paz, prophet of the only good news of 2006. One love etc.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Nov 23, 2006)

hmm the new name isnt that bad, but at least its been FINALLY comfirmed that the fillers are ending. I just hope there wont be another bunch of threads just copying this information from newbs


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2006)

wow, great news. but i dont like name change, i mean, it sounds better only Naruto. let's hope it will air in February.


----------



## Undomiel (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Pazuzu!
Now I really can believe it, I'm not dreaming, you said it. It's good if they start it in Feb. We've been waiting so long. And now, 2 months and a half and BHAM no more fillers!
Anyways, title is not exceptional, could have made better or just name it part 2 or next gen, hurricane chronicles??.  Bah I don't mind, we're gonna have awesome Naruto again


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 23, 2006)

Excellent, so we can _expect _part 2 in Spring and start speculations and theories about how early in Spring


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 23, 2006)

Speculation #1 Kakashi Gaiden through January, Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles February.  I believe it will start in the first week of February because I know they want to give out the episodes before releasing the card game if it is coming out on February 15th since the cards will have screenshots from the show.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 23, 2006)

ZOMG!!!!1!!1, HURRICANE CRONICLES[/new trendwhorism]


----------



## Denizen (Nov 23, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> ZOMG!!!!1!!1, HURRICANE CRONICLES[/new trendwhorism]



I shall proudly jump on such a noble bandwagon.


----------



## Monna (Nov 23, 2006)

This is cool


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 23, 2006)

> ZOMG!!!!1!!1, HURRICANE CRONICLES[/new trendwhorism]


*looks at custom title*

I beat you. :|


----------



## Sami_630 (Nov 23, 2006)

Will Naruto Hurricane Chronicles be a new anime (with episode 001, 002,...) ?


----------



## Lord_Tenchi (Nov 23, 2006)

No its just a add on to the title still same episode count.


----------



## ZionHalcyon (Nov 23, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> Speculation #1 Kakashi Gaiden through January, Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles February.  I believe it will start in the first week of February because I know they want to give out the episodes before releasing the card game if it is coming out on February 15th since the cards will have screenshots from the show.



Actually, there will be a Naruto Movie 4 that is subtly hinted to be Kakashi Gaiden.  So I bet we get Gaiden with movie 4, and that they end Naruto with him leaving to go with Ero-Sennin, and then they just start Part 2.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 23, 2006)

Sami_630 said:


> Will Naruto Hurricane Chronicles be a new anime (with episode 001, 002,...) ?


No one knows yet but I personally doubt it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm glad that we finally got an offical confirmation.  

Naruto:  Hurricane Chronicles, does have a nice ring to it.   Surprised they didn't name it "Uzumaki Chronicles" so it gives more importance to Naruto's words back when he fought Gaara.

Also, surprised people forgot there still is a little bit of non-filler left from Part 1, aside from KG.  Naruto's actual departure and the 'fun' with Hinata.   Wonder how the fillers are going to protray that.  

People talk about the 'end of the fillers' but we will have a month of non-fillers before Part 2 actually starts.  1 Semi-Filler episode of Naruto's departure and Hinata's conversation with him.    And the 2-4 KG episodes.

Ah, New Years is going to have a new meaning this year.


----------



## Lord_Tenchi (Nov 23, 2006)

THe 4th movie is in the summer and part2 starts in feburary so I don't think that is possible because it is out of sequence.


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Nov 23, 2006)

Sami_630 said:


> Will Naruto Hurricane Chronicles be a new anime (with episode 001, 002,...) ?



I was actually just about to ask that. I guess since it's a new series, it would start with Episode 1+, or is it just a name change?

Would be kind of funny if we started on 1 again though. =33

*EDIT*: I swear, you guys post fast. >.>  Nevermind, then...


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 23, 2006)

If it's anything like DB/DBZ, it will be considered as an entirley separate series.


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

Lord_Tenchi said:


> No its just a add on to the title still same episode count.



What are you basing that on?  Usually they start over.  New title means new series.  If they started with episode 2xx, that would be saying that it's the 2xxth episode of "Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles", which it obviously isn't.  It seems like this is a whole new series.


----------



## Sami_630 (Nov 23, 2006)

If "Naruto Hurricane Chronicles" is a new anime, I think it will start in April because all new series start schedule in April in Japan...

Am I wrong ?


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope you are, because I don't want to wait that long!


----------



## SumDumGai (Nov 23, 2006)

It beats Naruto Z.

I'm glad they renamed it for Part 2, because Part 2just has a different (maybe more mature) feel in the manga compared to Part 1.


----------



## cyu2 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hurricane Chronicles?! Sounds like it belongs on the Weather Channel.


----------



## lo0p (Nov 23, 2006)

Strange name but I don't care.  I wonder if they'll be getting new voice actors too...


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

lo0p said:


> Strange name but I don't care.  I wonder if they'll be getting new voice actors too...



I think we discussed that about a page ago.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 23, 2006)

wat about Kakashi Gaiden??


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

They may do Kakashi Gaiden right at the end of the regular Naruto series. There's one scene near the end that hasn't been shown in the anime yet that involves Kakashi standing by Obito's grave again. They may stick in Kakashi Gaiden there as a flashback.


----------



## Foxcanine (Nov 23, 2006)

finaly!! it's what we have been waiting for!!! i'm totaly sure this time!!
i must tell my friend...


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

Suppose this all turns out to be another hoax?  Who is the original source of this info anyway?


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

Shounen Jump.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 23, 2006)

neo-dragon said:


> Suppose this all turns out to be another hoax?  Who is the original source of this info anyway?



Shounen Jump Magazine and Kishimoto.


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

Okay, okay. I haven't seen't this week's chapter yet, and the only thing I heard from Kishimoto is that fillers end in spring, which is also what a producer supposedly said about LAST spring.


----------



## Woofie (Nov 23, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> Shounen Jump Magazine and Kishimoto.


But... er... what if a hoaxer infiltrated Shounen Jump and edited their magazine to fool us all? >_>;


----------



## SamRH (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, just the name us Floridians like to here! 8D


Sounds pretty damn awesome though, I can't wait! =B


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 23, 2006)

SumDumGai said:


> It beats Naruto Z.


They should rename the fillers Naruto Z, so everyone can explain simply that "Naruto rocks, Naruto Z is terrible and Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles is bad/good/awesome" (delete as applicable once it's finished) in the future for newcomers.


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

That's true.  It would make explaining why 80+ episodes of Naruto suck and don't advance the plot if they just called them something different.


----------



## mellow kirby (Nov 23, 2006)

this is one sucky name. 

Wind chronicles? I mean what the hell?

Naruto Z _would've_ been better


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 23, 2006)

Sex          .


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Nov 23, 2006)

Guys, I feel really happy and exited about this, everytime I come here, it gets better and better.... thank god, now I have something extra to be thankful today on thanksgiving


----------



## taichikun14 (Nov 23, 2006)

i thought this day would never come....oh...tears of joy...


----------



## SamRH (Nov 23, 2006)

mellow kirby said:


> Naruto Z _would've_ been better



Gross.

Actually _Naruto [insert any letter of the alphabet besides 'Z' here]_ would be better than that. =B


----------



## UniKoRn (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks very much Paz!

Still a while to wait.. but with the holiday season approaching, time is going to fly!


----------



## Alekzu (Nov 23, 2006)

At first I didn't like the idea of changing the name. But now I'm actually excited about it. Now I', just hoping that KG will be the end of Naruto as it is now, so I can start watching the anime in jan again


----------



## KOJ (Nov 23, 2006)

The name's got a decent ring to it. But like most of the other post's said, I'm just glad we're returning to original material and that the fillers are gonna end...whether the name changes or not.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Nov 23, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if they put the ending song from First season on the new naruto show?


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 23, 2006)

Naruto Hurricane Chronicles eh? I like the name of the sound, since it does coincide with the manga.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 23, 2006)

Methwolf said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if they put the ending song from First season on the new naruto show?



Would be interesting to see Akeboshi do another song for it, but I don't think Wind would fit the mood of Naruto anymore now that he isn't lonely anymore.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, really didn't expect them to change the name. It sounds pretty cool though. Get's me even more pumped for it to start, can't wait.


----------



## kyuubiotaku (Nov 23, 2006)

Can anyone provide links to back this info up?


----------



## lazer85 (Nov 23, 2006)

what's happening with kakashi gaiden?  is it going to be the end of this series or the begining of the next.  Will THAT be aired in feb. earlier or are they going to save it for next time they need some time b/n the manga and anime?


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 23, 2006)

And I can finally rest with ease at night.


----------



## uchihahime (Nov 23, 2006)

It's so close, but still so far! *sigh* This really is the greatest news in a long while, though. I kind of hope it starts at the end of February to coincide with my birthday, though. XD


----------



## mikeblastdude (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm quite happy about this actually. It's not the best name in the world but it could be a LOT worse. But this really shows that this is going to be a fresh start. I can't wait. 

I just hope they end the original Naruto series properly, not just leave it in filler until the end.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 23, 2006)

More than enough excellent news!!! Actually, more excellent if there was stuff on KG but I'm completely satisfied knowing it's finally officially confirmed from an open source. So I guess when they said Spring, they meant Spring of '07. (Bastards)

Now we can all spaz ourselves for 3 months.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

Hehehe, Naruto Z would only work if Kishimoto was planning on ending the series early (Like Toryama had). But it shows no signs of slowing down just yet! 

This is excellent, FANTABULOUS NEWS!!! 3rd of February, that's 10 weeks away!! Although the 3rd is a Saturday.... Confused.

Anyways, YES! Love the name too, Hurrican Chronicles, and it certainly ties in with the story of Naruto's abilities in Part 2. So what should we call this then? Naruto HC? NHC? HC???

LOL I'm on a sudden sugar rush and I have to do coursework, NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 23, 2006)

WOOT! LOL

whats the odds on all the 'the fillers will never end' fanatics will now find something new to complain about, in this case 'ZOMG?! chronicals?!  HAHAHA!! LMAO!!!'


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 23, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Hehehe, Naruto Z would only work if Kishimoto was planning on ending the series early (Like Toryama had). But it shows no signs of slowing down just yet!



DragonBall Z was still DragonBall in manga form like Naruto is still Naruto for Part II.  The US has DBZ as a seperate manga because Viz most likely wanted to seperate both because of popularity differences between the series in the US.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 23, 2006)

now officailly i gotta say 

ZOMG KAKASHI GAIDEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuraEvo (Nov 23, 2006)

it's simply naruto... doesn't matter the name of the season...


----------



## Even (Nov 23, 2006)

YOSH!!! thanks for the info Pazuzu maybe this means we'll see Kakashi Gaiden in January then...


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> DragonBall Z was still DragonBall in manga form like Naruto is still Naruto for Part II.  The US has DBZ as a seperate manga because Viz most likely wanted to seperate both because of popularity differences between the series in the US.



Oh yes definately true, however, Toryama chose the name of the anime, choosing to call it Dragonball Z because he was planning to end it with the Fureeza battle and with Goku dying, "Z" meaning the end. But then he was forced to carry on... Poor man  So yeah, as you said, the manga stayed the same and the US version was only changed to avoid confusion with US viewers of the anime.

Ah wells, I wonder how long Naruto's gonna continue after this...


----------



## Ulio (Nov 23, 2006)

Good news but what i really want to know is will the cast be changed?Cause the time skip voices might chances etc..


----------



## darrellfjohnson (Nov 23, 2006)

Ahh, what a good Thanksgiving.  Turkey, football, friends, and filler ending.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 23, 2006)

Ulio said:


> Good news but what i really want to know is will the cast be changed?Cause the time skip voices might chances etc..



I'm sure it will be the same VAs but will had a deeper tone to the character's voices.


----------



## YoYo (Nov 23, 2006)

Actually it doesn't say 'Hurricane' , when written in kanji hurricane if often mistranlated from the verb 'to fill' as they both look so similar.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

Ulio said:


> Good news but what i really want to know is will the cast be changed?Cause the time skip voices might chances etc..



I don't see any reason for them to change, its rare for that to happen in animes, normally they only change when one is fired or dies. Masako Nazowa played Goku all throughout the entire run of the show, including having different voices for Gohan and Goten as they grow up. Junko Takeuchi, Akira Ishida and all the rest are far talented enough to deepen their voices, (I name them 2 specifically because I've heard them do a whole range of voices) and people complain that many of the actors sound too deep anyway, so they should sound perfect now.


----------



## Even (Nov 23, 2006)

aye, then let us all "enjoy" the last 1,5-2 months of fillers, before we give 'em the long kiss goodnight


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 23, 2006)

wow, I spend all day cooking in the kitchen, then I lose my appetite and don't even feel like eating my creations, get chewed out and picked at by my mom for the food I made and FINALLY this thanksgiving has an upside. I'm thankful that I can finally be hopefull that I can finally resume watching naruto on a regular basis. However, am I the only one that thinks "Hurrican Chronicles" sounds lame? Eh who cares, no fillers in th spring is enough to compensate .


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 23, 2006)

Feb 3? Damn i thought it would be later than that. 
anyway intresting name but still a great moment in naruto history. 
fillers finally over!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 23, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> Feb 3? Damn i thought it would be later than that.
> anyway intresting name but still a great moment in naruto history.
> fillers finally over!!!!!!!



Feb 3 is when Spring begins not when Part II will begin since that day falls on a Saturday and Naruto Airs on Thursdays.  If Part II starts in Feb, then the earliest would be February 8th.  We can't count Fabruary 1st since that is still considered Winter in Japan according to Pazuzu saying Spring starting on the 3rd.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> wow, I spend all day cooking in the kitchen, then I lose my appetite and don't even feel like eating my creations, get chewed out and picked at by my mom for the food I made and FINALLY this thanksgiving has an upside. I'm thankful that I can finally be hopefull that I can finally resume watching naruto on a regular basis. However, am I the only one that thinks "Hurrican Chronicles" sounds lame? Eh who cares, no fillers in th spring is enough to compensate .



Oh you're definately not the only one, whilst I like it, there have been many beforehand who have expressed unhappiness at the name, and I do think it seems a little long, and perhaps slightly cheesy too, however, it feels like quite a powerful name. Though it doesn't *actually* make sense... the chronicles of a hurrican? Meh, I guess Fish Cake didn't make much sense either but it worked for Part 1.

"Fish Cake: Fullfilling Wind Documentaries" Aaaahhh Animes...

Also, none of thise February information has actually been confirmed, its just speculation, aided by several pieces of information and common sense. However, there's still the possibility of it ending around Easter time.


----------



## Burnface (Nov 23, 2006)

wow, it's amazing how stupid something can sound when you translate it from Japanese to English (Shippu-den sounds cool, but Hurricane Chronicles sounds lame, I think the word Chronicles itself sounds dorky)
Anyway, good new to hear.  I can't wait to see

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamato's giraffes animated


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 23, 2006)

WIll the KG be in the HC(hericane cronicles)?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 23, 2006)

^ KG could be the ending for this season of Naruto.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 23, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> ^ KG could be the ending for this season of Naruto.



 I'm so happy i'm crying  
Today is even more of a celebration then just thanksgiving


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm really happy for the news, I said that part 2 was going to start in February!   

By the way, I like the title "Naruto: Shippuu-den", but not the English translation since it turns out too long, so I'll call it in Japanese. NSD is better than NHC, too.  ^^
I didn't expect a name change at all though, but it was necessary after all those fillers, I guess.   -__-


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 23, 2006)

Sariachan said:


> I'm really happy for the news, I said that part 2 was going to start in February!
> 
> By the way, I like the title "Naruto: Shippuu-den", but not the English translation since it turns out too long, so I'll call it in Japanese. NSD is better than NHC, too.  ^^
> I didn't expect a name change at all though, but it was necessary after all those fillers, I guess.   -__-



Who cares what it's called. 
I t's the greatest thing sence sliced bread


----------



## Kreig (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah the fillers killed Naruto...but spawned Naruto Huricane Chronicles.


----------



## CHEH (Nov 23, 2006)

I  say, when* Naruto:Hurricane Chronicles* start, we delete anything and everything involved with fillers. Let's pretend  it never happened @_@


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

^ Indeed, "Naruto" now has 135 episode (Maybe 140 for KG) and the fillers shall be named; "The Mistake".


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

141 and 142 do have some important canon material in them, though. Other than that, get rid of them!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 23, 2006)

@Catterix: xD  Omg, I love that...


----------



## Kreig (Nov 23, 2006)

But you gotta remember the tea country arc from episodes 97-106. So Naruto only has 126 episodes + however long KG will be.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

Geg said:


> 141 and 142 do have some important canon material in them, though. Other than that, get rid of them!



Yes, but for that, we'd have to accept that the Mizuki thing actually happened!! :amazed 

And it wasn't really any important things, I kinda guessed that Akamaru would be healed and that Chouji would be fat again and, well, I hardly thought that the Sand 3 were going to live in Konoha.



			
				Krieg said:
			
		

> But you gotta remember the tea country arc from episodes 97-106. So Naruto only has 126 episodes + however long KG will be.



I didn't forget that, its merely that I quite enjoy the Tea Arc, and it doesn't count along with the whole 2 years of filler, plus, the fight with Aoi is referenced later on in the Canon anime series (Sasuke with Aoi saying "The surviving Uchiha was the weakest".)


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 23, 2006)

I wonder whether the fansub groups will choose to romanise the title "Shippuu-Den" or simply translate it to "Hurricane Chronicles". I think the way we refer to it will probably depend solely on how Dattebayo (and AonE) lists and translates it in their releases/website.

For example if DB release the episodes as Naruto: SD on their website, and call the file names nsd001, we'll probably all start calling it that in Konoha TV.

Also since Hurricane Chronicles is just a basic translation, they _do_ have the liberty to change it slightly. Then there's the chance that the dub release might choose to use a totally different name in the (distant...) future.



CHEH said:


> I  say, when* Naruto:Hurricane Chronicles* start, we delete anything and everything involved with fillers. Let's pretend  it never happened @_@



Hehe, I agree! Although won't we be left wondering when Sakura started to train with Tsunade?


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 23, 2006)

Catterix said:


> ^ Indeed, "Naruto" now has 135 episode (Maybe 140 for KG) and the fillers shall be named; "The Mistake".



The mistake? a litle leaniant don't you think
I call them the "WTF these suck ass chronicles"


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 23, 2006)

Kreig said:


> But you gotta remember the tea country arc from episodes 97-106. So Naruto only has 126 episodes + however long KG will be.


98-100 was canon.  =o


----------



## s0id3 (Nov 23, 2006)

i think the name change is unnecessary and it doesn't sound good IMO...


----------



## CHEH (Nov 23, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> I wonder whether the fansub groups will choose to romanise the title "Shippuu-Den" or simply translate it to "Hurricane Chronicles". I think the way we refer to it will probably depend solely on how Dattebayo (and AonE) lists and translates it in their releases/website.
> 
> For example if DB release the episodes as Naruto: SD on their website, and call the file names nsd001, we'll probably all start calling it that in Konoha TV.
> 
> ...


Well, ok we can remember that part 
But, I shall try my hardest to delete Mizuki the Tiger, Neji in spandex, Shino laughing, and Rasengan making ramen


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 23, 2006)

^ Aw, come on, Neji in spandex was awesome.  xD


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Yes, but for that, we'd have to accept that the Mizuki thing actually happened!! :amazed
> 
> And it wasn't really any important things, I kinda guessed that Akamaru would be healed and that Chouji would be fat again and, well, I hardly thought that the Sand 3 were going to live in Konoha.


There's Sakura asking Tsunade to be her master. That's pretty important.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 23, 2006)

Geg said:


> There's Sakura asking Tsunade to be her master. That's pretty important.



*points to my post*


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 23, 2006)

Hurricane Chronicles?!  WTF?

Way to go translators.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 23, 2006)

> And it wasn't really any important things, I kinda guessed that Akamaru would be healed and that Chouji would be fat again and, well, I hardly thought that the Sand 3 were going to live in Konoha.


Sakura asking Tsunade to teach her was in there =\

That's rather important to the storyline, don't you think?

EDIT: Damn, beaten by Geg... I must learn to refresh pages before posting...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 23, 2006)

They should just keep the first filler arc since it has important Sakura info.  After that arc they can go trash it unless the scene with Kiba talking to Shino telling him about the mission is important for the story to continue and I know that was in the manga.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> They should just keep the first filler arc since it has important Sakura info.  After that arc they can go trash it unless the scene with Kiba talking to Shino telling him about the mission is important for the story to continue and I know that was in the manga.



Actually I do agree about the first filler arc. I love it personally, and yes the Sakura going to Tsunade for training is definately important, and I'm only being silly, after all we kind of have to accept with the fillers that all what happened in the anime really did happen to the Naruto characters...

Gah, just the thought of Naruto nicely animated is enough to make me dance. Also, the caps look gorgeous on that pic, seems like they've been saving the budget for gooooood reasons!


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 23, 2006)

So is Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles going to be an entirely new show? Take DB and DBZ for example. Will the show start at episode one, or will it just continue after the fillers?


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Nov 23, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Gah, just the thought of Naruto nicely animated is enough to make me dance. Also, the caps look gorgeous on that pic, seems like they've been saving the budget for gooooood reasons!



but then there would be no need for the 'Poorly Drawn Naruto Scenes' section with all the fucked up looking pics lol


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, except that's a good thing.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

Senior_Superboy said:


> So is Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles going to be an entirely new show? Take DB and DBZ for example. Will the show start at episode one, or will it just continue after the fillers?



That seems to be the general idea. I think it will start with episode one... though it'll seem so weird. I just don't really see any sense in them keeping with the episode continuity of Naruto, plus I think legally they have to change the names as its a whole new series with new licensing. This must have been what that fuss about a few months ago with getting the license for Part 2 or something...

Man this is going to be so confusing for new comers in years to come. Either they'll watch to the end of "Naruto" and just think it ended rubbishly, or sold out for money and then either quit it, or watch Hurrican Chronicles. OR They learn of the fillers and skip them, leaving them totally confused as to what's going on with the characters else where and possibly skipping Kakashi's Gaiden. 

Fansites are going to have to make it *very clear* for the... less able-minded future Naruto fans.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 23, 2006)

> Fansites are going to have to make it very clear for the... less able-minded future Naruto fans.


Sadly, the fandom is filled with those kinds of people


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

Catterix said:


> That seems to be the general idea. I think it will start with episode one... though it'll seem so weird. I just don't really see any sense in them keeping with the episode continuity of Naruto, plus I think legally they have to change the names as its a whole new series with new licensing. This must have been what that fuss about a few months ago with getting the license for Part 2 or something...
> 
> Man this is going to be so confusing for new comers in years to come. Either they'll watch to the end of "Naruto" and just think it ended rubbishly, or sold out for money and then either quit it, or watch Hurrican Chronicles. OR They learn of the fillers and skip them, leaving them totally confused as to what's going on with the characters else where and possibly skipping Kakashi's Gaiden.
> 
> Fansites are going to have to make it *very clear* for the... less able-minded future Naruto fans.



I don't think it'll be that big an issue.  How many people watched Dragon Ball and didn't know that it continued in Dragon Ball Z? Not many.  Naruto isn't the first series to do this, you know.  If anything, future Naruto fans may start by watching the Hurricane Chronicles, and then go back and watch the original, just as many people got hooked on DBZ first, and then watched DB to learn the backstory.


----------



## Daryoon (Nov 23, 2006)

Plenty of long-running series do this. Pokemon has done it TWICE now. It won't be a problem, and it isn't a surprise it's happened.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

neo-dragon said:


> I don't think it'll be that big an issue.  How many people watched Dragon Ball and didn't know that it continued in Dragon Ball Z? Not many.  Naruto isn't the first series to do this, you know.  If anything, future Naruto fans may start by watching the Hurricane Chronicles, and then go back and watch the original, just as many people got hooked on DBZ first, and then watched DB to learn the backstory.



Ah yes, good point, but for people beginning with DB, they can watch all the way through to DBZ with no problems, however for those watching Naruto all the way through, the chanes are that they'd become confused as to what episodes to skip. Not many people (If any at all) will be beginning with Hurricane Chronicles, I just mean that it seems alot of people will want to skip the fillers but won't know what episodes to watch and could either risk missing a part of the storyline, or suffering through immense boredom (Note, I'm speaking very generalisingly, but it still kind of stands for now lol). 

For example, they could go to one site, and see a Narutard saying; "ALL FILLERZ SUCK!" and then go to another saying "Most of the fillers are boring, however this, this and this episode is important." and then maybe another with different information, perhaps mentioning the Tea Country Filler Arc, confusing the fan to maybe even skip the series from then on (and miss the whole Sasuke arc), it happened, someone was talking to me about stopping at ep 100 because "all the rest were filler". Its simple for most, however... with some people out there...

However, like with DB/Z you could easily pick up information in the second series as to what happened at the end of the previous. I mean, I didn't need to see Dragonball to know that Goku married Chichi, although the fued between Piccolo and Goku wasn't entirely explained, but you pick it up easy enough.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 23, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> They should just keep the first filler arc since it has important Sakura info.  After that arc they can go trash it unless the scene with Kiba talking to Shino telling him about the mission is important for the story to continue and I know that was in the manga.



YOu know i thought that arc was a cannon a first(wasn't reading manga at time) but yeathat does have imprtance to the story


----------



## kulgan18 (Nov 23, 2006)

What the hell ?? Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles? kind of long.

Am sry but i dont see the point of changing the name, naruto is naruto.
I guess is more convenient so people dont get confused with part 1 fillers but...they could just have named naruto 2.

PLUS the name itself is a spoiler...


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 23, 2006)

I just can't wait - when I first heard about this I was in a state of shock and I can't seem to get out of it until i see this.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 23, 2006)

maybe they should've named it 'Naruto HC'
it's cooler and shorter

kinda like dragonball GT, when GT stands for 'grand tour'


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

I know, this feeling is immense. I've kinda fallen out of it because I'm so tired and up doing coursework (Its 2:41, let me sleeeeeeep!! ) but yeah, still its fantastic news. 

I just can't wait to see Naruto well animated, and a plot that actually goes somewhere, incredible it shall be.


----------



## geG (Nov 23, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> maybe they should've named it 'Naruto HC'
> it's cooler and shorter
> 
> kinda like dragonball GT, when GT stands for 'grand tour'



Nah that wouldn't work, since the actual name is Japanese (Shippuuden). Hurricane Chronicles is just Pazuzu's translation.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 23, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> maybe they should've named it 'Naruto HC'
> it's cooler and shorter
> 
> kinda like dragonball GT, when GT stands for 'grand tour'



Unfortunately, GT didn't actually mean anything. It was just random and tacked on to the end, based on it sounding cool (Note, they don't use English, so its purely based on how it sounds) and then some fans came up with "Grand Tour" along with "Goten's Tales", "Goku's Travels", "Goku's Transformation", etc. and then the dub just coined the term "Grand Tour" for their opening song.

And as Dragonbattosai said, if anything, it should be shortened to Naruto:SD.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 23, 2006)

kulgan18 said:


> PLUS the name itself is a spoiler...


Only someone who reads the manga would understand what that is refering to.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 23, 2006)

i read the manga and i didnt catch it until i read the spoiler of its reference and honestly i must say that i really dont like the new name much...cause it sounds like something from pokemon..


----------



## Hylian (Nov 23, 2006)

Geg said:


> Nah that wouldn't work, since the actual name is Japanese (Shippuuden). Hurricane Chronicles is just Pazuzu's translation.



well they called it 'gt' in japan when it meant 'grand tour' even
though it's english. so they can do the same with hurricane chronicles

besides hurricane chronicles is pretty long unlike shipuuden, so
they or at least the english dub should do it and shorten it to HC


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 23, 2006)

won't make much of a difference for me...I won't start calling it Naruto HC or sumthing 


they should make a new spin-off with Naruto NG as anime also


----------



## Hylian (Nov 23, 2006)

Zed said:


> won't make much of a difference for me...I won't start calling it Naruto HC or sumthing
> 
> 
> they should make a new spin-off with Naruto NG as anime also



whats 'NG' stand for?


----------



## Luckyday (Nov 23, 2006)

neo-dragon said:


> That's not what I meant.  I would guess that they probably will do it.
> 
> And I would also guess that the episode count will go back to 1.  New title means new series.



_damnit_ 
I was kinda hoping that they won't get to work on Naruto since they have the tendencies to mess up with the animation and all.


----------



## SumDumGai (Nov 23, 2006)

It's good that they will change the name after the fillers are over.  It will make Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles seem much better, because people will think of the fillers when they think of regular Naruto Part 1 anime.  It's just to get better ratings.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 23, 2006)

> whats 'NG' stand for?


Next Generation, I think


----------



## meeresstern1983 (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, to avoid confusion there is still another possibility: Watch Naruto till episode 135 or include the tea country arc (was it?), skip to Kakashi Gaiden and Naruto 2. If you are confused, go on several  fanpages and look manga-info up. That should help, I think. ;-) But perhaps that's only me. I myself know the manga  but don't know any filler episodes except the one with Hoshi-gakure. Still, I think I will understand part 2.

And yes, when I saw the manga chapter I was nearly squeling like: "Yessssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!! They end!!!!!!!!!! Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" But because it is long after midnight where I live, I held back. *blushes* I read the manga chapter before I saw the official announcement...


----------



## Tatanka (Nov 23, 2006)

When I saw that news I was like: Thank GOD!!!!

Finally there is a reason to keep on living. We will see new Naruto finally.


----------



## bebosennin (Nov 23, 2006)

First of all, I am so glad it's coming back and second, I don't care what the hell they want to call it. A name's a name, and a whole third of the series entitled 'Naruto' consisted of filler that we're all trying to forget. So what if they want to add hurricane chronicles to the title? Naruto will always be Naruto (except for filler- filler just sucks.) We should all just be thankful that it's back, that's the bottom line.


----------



## Trov (Nov 23, 2006)

Tatanka said:


> When I saw that news I was like: Thank GOD!!!!
> 
> Finally there is a reason to keep on living. We will see new Naruto finally.



You live for Naruto? Wow.... well, I guess It's no different than me living for One Piece. Ah well.

I wonder what the Anime only watchers will do now. Do they think they can survive without reading the manga that long?


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 23, 2006)

They've survived for over a year and a half.  I'm sure they can make it to Spring if they really want to.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 24, 2006)

thinking back on it now, it's sort of a bad thing that they're changing the name for part 2 thus making a completely new series. Reason being because everyone pretty much expected the part 2 canon material to redeem the Naruto series, but now that they're changing the name and separating part 1 from part 2 then that pretty much just means that the memory of part 1 is scarred forever by the fillers never to be redeem. It's sort of sad because part 1 without the fillers had a lot to offer but at this point half of part 1 _is _ fillers.


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2006)

I applaud the anime-only fans for their feat.

At the same time, I mock them.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Nov 24, 2006)

The new series name sounds cool.

I guess in the end this was a logical decision to make, given how long the fillers stretched out for.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 24, 2006)

Febuary is my new favourite month


----------



## B (Nov 24, 2006)

Awesome.  <3333


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Nov 24, 2006)

This is the biggest news I have heard concerning Naruto since I started to watch this series. YESSS! It's about time. I was afraid that they would never return to part 2. Can the animation studio change a show's title without the permission of that show's manga creator, even if it's only very slightly?


----------



## KOJ (Nov 24, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> thinking back on it now, it's sort of a bad thing that they're changing the name for part 2 thus making a completely new series. Reason being because everyone pretty much expected the part 2 canon material to redeem the Naruto series, but now that they're changing the name and separating part 1 from part 2 then that pretty much just means that the memory of part 1 is scarred forever by the fillers never to be redeem. It's sort of sad because part 1 without the fillers had a lot to offer but at this point half of part 1 _is _ fillers.



Just treat the first series as ending on episode 135 (+ a bit of 142) and delete the rest of the filler crap from your collection. Then you've got a great series, no redeeming necessary.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Nov 24, 2006)

well all is good the fillers are coming to and end. but if dattebayo is dropping their name sake then how are we gonna watch the new naruto series

IHBT


----------



## Twizted (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm thrilled with the title. Does anyone know if the actual series will use the english title or Shippuu-den?

Either way it works, but I was just curious if they were actually considering naming it the english 'Hurricane Chronicles' in Japan, or if this is purely translation.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Nov 24, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:


> I'm thrilled with the title. Does anyone know if the actual series will use the english title or Shippuu-den?
> 
> Either way it works, but I was just curious if they were actually considering naming it the english 'Hurricane Chronicles' in Japan, or if this is purely translation.



It is and will be called Shippuu-den, Hurricane Chronicles was just a translated name Pazuzu gave.


----------



## Twizted (Nov 24, 2006)

Kazer said:


> It is and will be called Shippuu-den, Hurricane Chronicles was just a translated name Pazuzu gave.



Ahh thanks. I figured that was the case, but it would have been interesting if they used the English title in Japan. Oh well. Still sounds awesome.


----------



## PrOsAnGeLz (Nov 24, 2006)

Great the name is cool =)


----------



## batanga (Nov 24, 2006)

I hate the new name.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 24, 2006)

When I hear Hurricane Chronicles I think Pokemon Chronicles.  I wonder if the US will translate it the way Pazuzu did or make it stick with the regular Naruto name.


----------



## reddog33hummer (Nov 24, 2006)

*Almost sounds like the eppisode Naruto cronicles*

Almost sounds like the episode Naruto cronicles


----------



## Blinus (Nov 24, 2006)

I... watched... EVERY... FILLER, just waiting for this day.

Praise God/Buddha/Vishnu/Xuchilbara, or whoever you worship.

As for the title? If they had to be corny like that, they could've just said Wind Chronicles instead of Hurricane.

Oh well. ZOMG KAKASHI GAIDEN!!!1


----------



## behelit (Nov 24, 2006)

Great news! It's a hell for me to wait, but I guess I should be grateful for a certain date. The name in English could use some editing though...


----------



## Helix (Nov 24, 2006)

Anyone know if they are recycling the OST they used for Naruto and make a whole new one for Hurricane Chronicles?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 24, 2006)

^Hopefully they just recycle + add on to it because, imo, Naruto has one of the best OSTs in all of Shounen anime.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2006)

yes I agree with Tenshi on that.


----------



## Happosii (Nov 24, 2006)

It's good to see the fillers are ending, Seeing as it might be in Febuary I belive i can wait hell ive already watched all of the fillers im sure a few more are not going to make much of a diffrence to me something to get through the day with.


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 24, 2006)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Anyone know if they are recycling the OST they used for Naruto and make a whole new one for Hurricane Chronicles?



Hopefully they'll go all out and make a new one.  There's nothing wrong with Naruto's current OST, but something fresh would be nice.

BTW,
I'm thinkng that April is more likely than February, since apparently that's when the tv season starts in Japan.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 24, 2006)

i got all naruto episodes From 1 til 210 in my laptop and im proud that i didn't miss any episode


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 24, 2006)

in my opinion..sprng is march/april...but heyy sooner than later right?!?


----------



## bijop (Nov 24, 2006)

Hurricane chronicles... hm. sounds funny. Don't you think they hint on a nick name Naruto would get? You know, they have something with natural phenomenons (thinking about Yellow Flash here...). And as Naruto wants to be better than Yondaime it sounds relevant to get a name like Hurricane....


----------



## Diminitive (Nov 24, 2006)

Pazuzu, how come you always know stuff like this? PM me .


----------



## Konoha (Nov 24, 2006)

he's genius


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 24, 2006)

Heh...February, eh? What a rather delightful treat. Feb happens to be my birth month, so hopefully the'll begin Kakashi Gaiden/Part 2 on my birthday (Which is ironically on a Thursday)


----------



## Hivemind (Nov 24, 2006)

Ben Plante said:


> I... watched... EVERY... FILLER, just waiting for this day.
> 
> Praise God/Buddha/Vishnu/Xuchilbara, or whoever you worship.
> 
> ...



dont forget xenu


----------



## Mango Flavour (Nov 24, 2006)

who needs those gods when you have pazuzu


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 24, 2006)

They should call it Naruto: Wind and leave like that so it has some reference to the first and best Naruto Ending.


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2006)

Except that "Wind" was for the verb "to wind" not for actual blowing wind.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Nov 24, 2006)

Now that so many people have brought it up, the new title does sound like a pokemon title, or a game name.


----------



## calimike (Nov 24, 2006)

I received email from my friend Mori Ono of Chiba, Japan that Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles will air on TV Tokyo start on 2/15. He say three people reported they saw new poster of Naruto on wall at TV Tokyo building and caption on poster say "2/15/07". We're not sure if poster is official or unofficial.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 24, 2006)

If your not lying, can't your friend take a screenshot for proof?


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2006)

So Naruto can make Hurricanes with his new Wind Manipulation, otherwise thats a mean mislead from Kishi.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 24, 2006)

calimike said:


> I received email from my friend Mori Ono of Chiba, Japan that Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles will air on TV Tokyo start on 2/15. He say three people reported they saw new poster of Naruto on wall at TV Tokyo building and caption on poster say "2/15/07". We're not sure if poster is official or unofficial.



Tell Mori to take a picture so we can have 1000 words of truth.


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, a photo would definitely be nice.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 24, 2006)

Yep, a photo would be much appreciated, sorry but atm the word of one person isn't enough for us anymore, due to the amount of trolls and liars we've had over the past year or so. And also, we need more information than the date you gave us, because if you're telling the truth, it didn't actually say that, as Japanese dates go backwards, so it'd be 2007/02/15 rather than the way you put it, and its mistakes like that, that could lose you your rep.

I hope we get a whole new load of music with the show, as well as some recycled old tunes from the original show.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 24, 2006)

Ben Plante said:


> As for the title? If they had to be corny like that, they could've just said Wind Chronicles instead of Hurricane.



"They" have not called it "Hurricane Chronicles". This is just a fair translation provided by Pazuzu, there's no way to know if this will be the title when it's released in English....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 24, 2006)

Shippuden can have various interpretations, but it seems we're just using one version of these around here........

The last part can mean legend, stories etc.
the first part can mean anything from swift wind to a squall

no one bothered translating Kakashi's  'gaiden'


----------



## Konoha (Nov 24, 2006)

i just love the japanese version of naruto im sorry guys dont hate me but i hate the english version


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> Shippuden can have various interpretations, but it seems we're just using one version of these around here........
> 
> The last part can mean legend, stories etc.
> the first part can mean anything from swift wind to a squall
> ...




Exactly! We're all just going by Pazuzu's choice at the moment. I'm not saying it's wrong by any means, but it's not necessarily the way fansubbers or the official release will translate.

Although, I really hope they don't call it "Naruto: Squall Stories" 



Kuwait said:


> i just love the japanese version of naruto im sorry guys dont hate me but i hate the english version


We all love the Japanese version too  problem is most of us can't speak Japanese so we need a translation  - you won't find anyone hating you here, maybe in the dub boards!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 24, 2006)

Naruto: Legend of Wind 

Meh, it's still going to be a long time before this gets out and people have to translate it someway when they release it, or else they decide to keep the Japanese name as Naruto: Shippuuden~ I mean, Kakashi's Side Story won't be translated...it'll always remain as a Gaiden


----------



## Mark_II (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank GOD there's finally an end to the fillers in sight! I'm getting seriously bored with the lame storylines. Naruto has lost it's initial appeal in the fillers. Whoever's writing the episodes doesn't seem to have grasped what made the manga story so special.

Anyway, i was really hoping it was getting to the end because of that little hint in the ending song where the camera pans up naruto's body, and for a second he's in different clothing and looks bigger. Awesome.


----------



## defrule (Nov 24, 2006)

Wind Waker


----------



## cute_jay (Nov 24, 2006)

lolx..
but i do agree wif legend of the wind?cause in chinese it means like that...


----------



## Jotun (Nov 24, 2006)

Still kinda shaky on the name, but Good news is Good news XD


----------



## cyu2 (Nov 24, 2006)

I like the translation of shippu as gale better


*Spoiler*: __ 



ZOMG!!!!! Naruto Gale-den!!!!!!


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 24, 2006)

cute_jay said:


> lolx..
> but i do agree wif legend of the wind?cause in chinese it means like that...


Putting wind in the title might lead to fart jokes. And Naruto already has 2000% more of those than it should have. At least you can't make jokes out of Hurricane Chronicles


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 24, 2006)

Fart jokes really? I haven't heard of the word wind being used as 'fart' since I was 8......

But, nowadays most people associate with magic and other things they see in the games  wind, water, earth, naruto


----------



## orochisamma (Nov 24, 2006)

*Is it true?*

Is this true, if it is,tell me!


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:


> Naruto: Legend of Wind
> 
> Meh, it's still going to be a long time before this gets out and people have to translate it someway when they release it, or else they decide to keep the Japanese name as Naruto: Shippuuden~ I mean, Kakashi's Side Story won't be translated...it'll always remain as a Gaiden



I guess it just depends on how it was first presented. Pazuzu was the first person to give us this info, and he chose to use his own translation to present it rather than leaving it untranslated, so that's what everyone's going to see of it first. Pazuzu has basically single-handedly shaped this part of Naruto fandom. :amazed


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 24, 2006)

Enough to influence Tazmo himself.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 24, 2006)

Not me though, I like calling the anime series with their original, JP name (except FMA "Hagane no Rengijutsu"...or whatever it is... to long to remember ;___;  ).


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 24, 2006)

Hagane no Renkinjutsushi
Hehe, well that's good for you to call it that, but some things do need translations


----------



## Razza (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info as always. And I refuse to call it by that name.... It sounds stupid as hell to me.


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Nov 24, 2006)

I think everyone will end up calling it Shippuu-den or just part 2 coz Hurricane Chronicles is just too long.


----------



## Ulio (Nov 24, 2006)

If naruto used Rasengan that much only in the fillers imagine when the series begin its anmed after he's Rasengan hahahah that will be soo overpowered.


----------



## Blinus (Nov 24, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> "They" have not called it "Hurricane Chronicles". This is just a fair translation provided by Pazuzu, there's no way to know if this will be the title when it's released in English....



Do not underestimate "THEM".  

But yeah, my mistake. I hope there's a diferent trans in an official capacity that sounds better.


----------



## Pazuzu (Nov 24, 2006)

You think it's bad now, imagine the screams of "CORNY!! CRAP!!" if I'd gone with my second choice: "Gale Tales".
Now _that_ just sounds bad.

You wouldn't really know this if you didn't know Japanese, and Yoshitsune should be able to back me up on this, but Naruto's generally got an old-style feel to it. The first page, telling the Kyuubi's story, is in old Japanese. In the databooks, the big clack text introducing each character and jutsu is written in the same way. There's a massive amount of old cultural references in Naruto. So it needed a title to fit that feeling.
Also, tales tend to be disconnected from each other, stories taken from points A and B of someone's life. But chronicles are, by their nature, linear and connected. They are written to record the passing of time. Which is what Naruto is.

Also, "gale" originally referred to a storm at sea, and that's how it's often used in weather forecasts. (I live on an island, so I know all about that.) 
Whereas "hurricane" can refer to sea or land, and it's commonly seen as one of the strongest, most pushy and aggressive things connected to wind around. It's Naruto. And it's a nice powerful-sounding 3-syllable word, whereas "gale" and "squall" are short and convenient, yes, but comparatively weak-sounding.
Also, the creators stated that it was named after the wind-elemental Naruto, whose signature jutsu is the Rasengan. And what better way to express this than with someting that's cyclonic in nature?

...yeah, bet you didn't think _that_ much thought went into it. 



Geg said:


> Pazuzu was the first person to give us this info, and he chose to use his own translation to present it rather than leaving it untranslated, so that's what everyone's going to see of it first.


Actually, check my original post. I gave it both untranslated and translated. I just chose to put the English in the topic title.


----------



## geG (Nov 24, 2006)

^  **


----------



## Film Guru (Nov 24, 2006)

Interesting that they chose a title change.

Personally I think it's brilliant. Now people can say that "Naruto" ends at Episode 135. Everything after that mark isn't the true story. Then they can just skip to part two, whatever the true translation will end up being.

Oh, and someone had better edit a special episode together compiling the real ending images from Part 1 of Naruto. You know, taking the actual manga stuff dispersed throughout the fillers and making it a new mini-episode. It would be a smash hit.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 25, 2006)

Pazuzu said:


> You think it's bad now, imagine the screams of "CORNY!! CRAP!!" if I'd gone with my second choice: "*Gale Tales*".
> Now _that_ just sounds bad.
> 
> You wouldn't really know this if you didn't know Japanese, and Yoshitsune should be able to back me up on this, but Naruto's generally got an old-style feel to it. The first page, telling the Kyuubi's story, is in old Japanese. In the databooks, the big clack text introducing each character and jutsu is written in the same way. There's a massive amount of old cultural references in Naruto. So it needed a title to fit that feeling.
> ...



Life is like a hurricane, here in Galeberg~
Long scrolls, kunais, headbands, it's a gale blur~
You might solve a mystery or rewrite history~
Gale Tales Oo-oo~
Tales of derring-do, bad and good luck tales, Oo-oo~ 

*Reference to DuckTales with a twist*
Couldn't help myself


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 25, 2006)

HA I knew this would happen.


----------



## I_touch_kids (Nov 25, 2006)

With all this great news, is there a chance we might get some high def version of naruto. i'd love to see that.


----------



## Megamx4 (Nov 25, 2006)

Film Guru said:


> Oh, and someone had better edit a special episode together compiling the real ending images from Part 1 of Naruto. You know, taking the actual manga stuff dispersed throughout the fillers and making it a new mini-episode. It would be a smash hit.




Genius!! Dattebayo, did you hear that? With a special episode like that, not only could newbies NOT have to watch all of the miserable, god-awful filler, but I could happily delete every single craptacular episode that took place after ep 135.  

And if not, well....there's always using software like Virtual Dub and splicing it all together for my own personal enjoyment. Something has to make up for such a terrifically horrible saga of neverending filler from Hades. I need to clear up that space on my HD anyway....for Naruto: HC. XD


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2006)

Name sounds stupid though.


----------



## lapiz (Nov 25, 2006)

NHC... DBZ.. 

Nope.. no resemblance there ^^..


----------



## Jams (Nov 25, 2006)

YAY! Something to look forward to during my January exams (if I have them...). It'll be like a late Christmas present


----------



## Lolligaggin (Nov 25, 2006)

The news just keeps getting better and better. It's like a wonderful Christmas present man!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 25, 2006)

Pazuzu said:


> You think it's bad now, imagine the screams of "CORNY!! CRAP!!" if I'd gone with my second choice: "Gale Tales".
> Now _that_ just sounds bad.
> 
> Also, tales tend to be disconnected from each other, stories taken from points A and B of someone's life. But chronicles are, by their nature, linear and connected. They are written to record the passing of time. Which is what Naruto is.



I think it was simple to have just left it as shippuuden and have meanings for the words shippuu and densetsu, that way people could give it their own name instead of criticizing you or screaming out the words "The name sucks"...ahem

Chronicles makes it seem like it's a series of adventures over a period of time etc. aka the root word "chronos". It just sounds odd to me.

In this case it's a continuation of a story, Naruto's story.


----------



## geG (Nov 25, 2006)

Pazuzu said:
			
		

> Actually, check my original post. I gave it both untranslated and translated. I just chose to put the English in the topic title.


Yeah, that's what I meant. You titled the thread with your translation, so that's what everyone's going to see first.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 25, 2006)

This is exciting news, thanks for the tidbit.  I'll be looking forward to February, then.


----------



## Deidara (Nov 25, 2006)

*WOOOHHHOOOOOOOOOO~!!!!!!1111elevenhundredeleven*

I love the new name =D

besides of that, we FINALLY have something to look forward to,
even if it?s still 81 days, 4 hours, 11 minutes and 37 seconds.

But WHO CARES! PART II. HURRAY!


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 25, 2006)

If only humans could hibernate. I would just sleep till part two comes round.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 25, 2006)

Now I'm actually excited about Part 2! Thanks so much for the info, Pazuzu!


----------



## Harry_Paratestikles (Nov 25, 2006)

If only I had a space ship that could travel at the speed of light.  I would just orbit the earth for 2.5 days then it would be Feb 15!


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 25, 2006)

Clever little fella, aren't you?


----------



## Konoha (Nov 26, 2006)

naruto hurricane chronicles is it like chronicles of narnia or riddick or im just high ?


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Nov 26, 2006)

Probably just high


----------



## Konoha (Nov 26, 2006)

damn those brownies


----------



## dodoromeo (Nov 26, 2006)

now the question to be asked is whether or not anyone will watch the remainder of the fillers until kakashi gaiden... lol


----------



## Ramen80 (Nov 26, 2006)

Personally, i won't. I stopped watching fillers about after episode 150 or some.. I only saw some of them sometimes but random.
So i will wait to watch them again when the first one of KG will be aired


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 26, 2006)

dodoromeo said:


> now the question to be asked is whether or not anyone will watch the remainder of the fillers until kakashi gaiden... lol



I've been watching them since they started, I might a well finish them.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 26, 2006)

dodoromeo said:


> now the question to be asked is whether or not anyone will watch the remainder of the fillers until kakashi gaiden... lol


I'll watch them all.  =D  I wasn't planning on ever stopping watching the fillers...and now that there's only a few months left, why stop now?


----------



## shizuru (Nov 26, 2006)

huza for spring  spring means new begginings woo


----------



## Savier (Nov 26, 2006)

does this mean theres a good chance naruto's nick name will be hurricane?


----------



## Rori (Nov 26, 2006)

nickname? o_O

Who's going to call him hurricane? I'm pretty sure it'll stick to just Naruto.


----------



## Nezo (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, copy-ninja Kakashi has a nickname, so Naruto might aswell be the hurricane.


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone have a time machine so I can go to Febuary 15th already!?!?


----------



## Catterix (Nov 26, 2006)

Evil ShadowX said:


> Anyone have a time machine so I can go to Febuary 15th already!?!?



Yeah, but it'll take 81 days to complete.  

I hope we get alot more Kakashi action, it sounds like we will due to the whole Kakashi's Gaiden obviously having _some_ relevance to Part 2, but still, shall be nice to see him again. He hasn't really fought since against Itachi, and before then there were snippets of him fighting against the invasion and then we only saw him fight against Zabuza. NEED MORE KAKASHIIIIIIIII!!!


----------



## lo-blo (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Pazuzu. As usual, you have provided the Naruto Forums fandom with accurate, reliable inside information before anyone else. Just how do you do it?! XD

This is probably the best Naruto-related news we've all heard in a veeery long time. Long live the Naruto series! I personally like the Hurricane Chronicles translation, although people may choose not to translate Shippuden, just like we haven't translated Gaiden. In any case, huzzah!!!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 26, 2006)

Konoha's Yellow Hurricane?


----------



## Catterix (Nov 26, 2006)

In the time its taken for the Naruto fillers to complete their run, we've had:

2 Movies 
Naruto being Licensed
Naruto being released into the US,
UK, France, Germany, Spain
Edited DVDs being released
Uncut DVDs being released
Naruto swelling with Popularity in the US
5 Video Games released (Including 2 in Japan)
Naruto Manga vol. 7 winning a Quill Award
Naruto becoming #1 most watched teenage show in US
Naruto's fall and collapse in the UK

Any others?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 26, 2006)

Is it 100% sure that part 2 will start on Feb 15? That would be excellent news since KG should air even before that.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 26, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Naruto's fall and collapse in the UK


Hey we love Naruto in the UK  Just that Jetix sucks 



Nezo said:


> Well, copy-ninja Kakashi has a nickname, so Naruto might aswell be the hurricane.


He already does, Konoha's Number One Hyperactive Knucklehead Ninja 



DragonSlayer said:


> Is it 100% sure that part 2 will start on Feb 15? That would be excellent news since KG should air even before that.


I think that's just a logical date - not 100% certain. Basically it's the 2nd Thurs in Spring and some dates regarding a cardgame have hinted at 2/15.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 26, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:


> Is it 100% sure that part 2 will start on Feb 15? That would be excellent news since KG should air even before that.


Yes, according to Pazuzu, it is.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 26, 2006)

Shiron said:


> Yes, according to Pazuzu, it is.



Is everyone going nuts??? This is 3 times I've pointed this out in the last 5 mins and I'm sure I'm not the only one who interpreted it this way.

Pazuzu said Spring starts Feb 3, and that the *card game* with Part 2 imagery is launched on Feb 15, which is a Thursday (a day that Naruto normally airs) - he said that maybe this is no mere coincidence and it could mean the show will also start on that day. That certainly doesn't sound like 100% confirmation!

Believe me I really hope it's true, but my point is you can't call that 100% certain.


----------



## McAleeCh (Nov 26, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> Is everyone going nuts??? This is 3 times I've pointed this out in the last 5 mins and I'm sure I'm not the only one who interpreted it this way.
> 
> Pazuzu said Spring starts Feb 3, and that the *card game* with Part 2 imagery is launched on Feb 15, which is a Thursday (a day that Naruto normally airs) - he said that maybe this is no mere coincidence and it could mean the show will also start on that day. That certainly doesn't sound like 100% confirmation!
> 
> Believe me I really hope it's true, but my point is you can't call that 100% certain.



I'm assuming you haven't read this translation of the Card Game advert in the "Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles Airing Date Confirmed!" topic, then:

posted already

Apparently both the card game release and the airing date of Part 2 coincide, if that translation's correct. =P


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes, because I'm sure the studio gave them the green light to produce and start promoting a whole new chapter of the Naruto franchise just so that they could cancel the series a few months before the big launch.  That makes sense.  

If it wasn't cancelled during the last year and a half of fillers, why would it be cancelled now?


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 26, 2006)

McAleeCh said:


> I'm assuming you haven't read this translation of the Card Game advert in the "Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles Airing Date Confirmed!" topic, then:
> 
> Itachi vs. Hisoka
> 
> Apparently both the card game release and the airing date of Part 2 coincide, if that translation's correct. =P


I totally hope that's true, no I admit I hadn't seen it but.. round here Pazuzu's word is very much what people consider to be the most authoritative - and I was just trying to point out that in his OP he did not state that it was 100%

If that's what the image says then awesome


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 26, 2006)

Catterix said:


> In the time its taken for the Naruto fillers to complete their run, we've had:
> 
> 2 Movies
> Naruto being Licensed
> ...



Add Italy to the list...


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2006)

What is this I hear about "original story line"


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't see the need for a name change even if it has to deal with *that*.  In DB they had a time skip where goku went to train to face piccolo, and it was still DB.  I figured they wait to change Naruto when they where a bit older, and they where in the new "Wars" or something...

but oh well, i will just call it naruto part 2


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 26, 2006)

Nuzents said:


> I don't see the need for a name change even if it has to deal with *that*.  In DB they had a time skip where goku went to train to face piccolo, and it was still DB.  I figured they wait to change Naruto when they where a bit older, and they where in the new "Wars" or something...
> 
> but oh well, i will just call it naruto part 2



Remember that DragonBall Z was still DragonBall as a manga, but DragonBall Z as an anime.  Most likely Studio Pierrot is taking this action because they doomed the Naruto name with fillers, which made them lose people's interest in Naruto, but if they announce a new series for Naruto, they are starting off fresh and clean and bringing the hype back.


----------



## theender1987 (Nov 26, 2006)

Do you guys think the soundtrack will be different now? I hope not because I really like it the way it is.


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 26, 2006)

> Remember that DragonBall Z was still DragonBall as a manga, but DragonBall Z as an anime. Most likely Studio Pierrot is taking this action because they doomed the Naruto name with fillers, which made them lose people's interest in Naruto, but if they announce a new series for Naruto, they are starting off fresh and clean and bringing the hype back.



Exactly.  A lot of people lost interest in Naruto (the anime, at least) in the last 2 years.  Announcing the debut of a new series will at least get people's attention, and hopefully hold it long enough for them to realize that it's not crap anymore!  I think they just want people to realize that this isn't the same Naruto anymore.


----------



## Rori (Nov 26, 2006)

The previous OST's are good, yes, but I would think it's about time for some new ones.


----------



## theender1987 (Nov 26, 2006)

Here's a good one. 

Do you think, since it's a separate show now, that it'll be more violent than before? Because those who have read the manga will know there is a lot more violence than it used to be. 

Maybe that's the reason they're separating both parts.


----------



## neo-dragon (Nov 26, 2006)

I doubt it.  It's still on in the same time slot.  If they were going to have more violent content they would probably air it later.  The anime has always had toned down content compared to the manga, even in part I.


----------



## theender1987 (Nov 26, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Naruto's fall and collapse in the UK



So, just because of the shitty Jetix Dub. We're still getting the dvds and games...just longer after the US gets them.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 26, 2006)

wow is jettix sucks that much


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 27, 2006)

theender1987 said:


> Here's a good one.
> 
> Do you think, since it's a separate show now, that it'll be more violent than before? Because those who have read the manga will know there is a lot more violence than it used to be.
> 
> Maybe that's the reason they're separating both parts.



I read the manga and I don't remember anything that was more violent than what was shown in Part I.  Please name me something that was waaaay violent than anything before.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 27, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> Remember that DragonBall Z was still DragonBall as a manga, but DragonBall Z as an anime.  Most likely Studio Pierrot is taking this action because they doomed the Naruto name with fillers, which made them lose people's interest in Naruto, but if they announce a new series for Naruto, they are starting off fresh and clean and bringing the hype back.



I get what you are saying, but i was just talking about a small time skip (less than 5, i forgot how many)what they did in db, like when goku trained with kami, and came back down a lot taller(naruto, lol)  When Z aired, still db in manga, it was a lot of years passing, more than 6 since he had a son an all that was around that age.  

but i do agree, will get ppl interested seeing something new i guess, but will be the same ppl who was waiting none the less.  Cause most now about part 2, and still watch fillers, or skip them and waiting for part 2, sure it like that in japan too, and they would have tuned in regardless.  I dobut Naruto will catch a lot of new viewers simply because of a name change


----------



## Colbert (Nov 27, 2006)

What's the OFFICIAL title of the series? "Hurrican Chronicles" is just an estimated translation, last time I checked.

I've heard Shipuuden, Shippuuden, Sippuuden, and Shitsupuuden...


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 27, 2006)

yeap, Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles

here

edit:  lol, oh he meant the jap version, yeah it like zeno said below, sorry colbert, i didn't read all the way


----------



## Zenou (Nov 27, 2006)

Colbert said:


> What's the OFFICIAL title of the series? "Hurrican Chronicles" is just an estimated translation, last time I checked.
> 
> I've heard Shipuuden, Shippuuden, Sippuuden, and Shitsupuuden...



Shippūden, I think.


----------



## Colbert (Nov 27, 2006)

Zeno said:


> Shippūden, I think.



That appears to be what it is. I just what to know what to refer to it as, cuz I don't want to use someone's estimated translation, but the official title.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 27, 2006)

finally the fillers are really ending


----------



## CS-LAND (Nov 27, 2006)

Well this is great news for every single one of us, but for me the date has a special thing... 15 February is my birthday. It would be a nice present ^_^


----------



## Konoha (Nov 27, 2006)

my birthday on 22 july they better show yondy be4 my birthday


----------



## Xaros (Nov 27, 2006)

A big thanks for all the people who revealed the infos.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay... Lets just forget that year 2006 happened for Naruto. Naruto skipped 2006. 

And what about Kakashi Gaiden? Any information?


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 27, 2006)

None. Some people think it will air in January, but there's also the chance that it will air when Hurricane Chronicles begins.


----------



## Iria (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay for Naruto 2!

...sorry, I know I'm really late


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 27, 2006)

Might be "Naruto: Typhoon Chronicles", since "typhoon" is used instead of "hurricane" for the North Pacific Ocean and "cyclone" for the South Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 27, 2006)

All I can say is it's finally going to happen. WOOT! for Part 2 whatever name version it may be.


----------



## Katsumi-chan (Nov 27, 2006)

Sci-Fi said:


> Might be "Naruto: Typhoon Chronicles", since "typhoon" is used instead of "hurricane" for the North Pacific Ocean and "cyclone" for the South Pacific Ocean.



The words used for "typhoon," "hurricane," and "cyclone" are different in Japanese.

Typhoon = Taifuu
Cyclone = Teikiatsu
Hurricane = Shippuu

...At least, that's what every Japanese to English dictionary I've checked told me. >_<;

Yay for Part II!


----------



## shinintendo (Nov 27, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> I read the manga and I don't remember anything that was more violent than what was shown in Part I.  Please name me something that was waaaay violent than anything before.



If your enter this link :

[Kyuu]​_Busou​_Renkin​_-​_07[8E2EBAF7].​avi
It's very cool cause I didn't notice most of the cuts at all! but when you read it you see that the manga was much more violent than the anime...it's not effect us much now (fillers) but it's still a shame they changed the script and scenes for youg watchers...i truely hope, but sceptical, that they will follow the manga in part II to the tiny details.


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh well, Thanks for the news


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Nov 28, 2006)

shinintendo said:


> If your enter this link :
> 
> [Kyuu]​_Busou​_Renkin​_-​_07[8E2EBAF7].​avi
> It's very cool cause I didn't notice most of the cuts at all! but when you read it you see that the manga was much more violent than the anime...it's not effect us much now (fillers) but it's still a shame they changed the script and scenes for youg watchers...i truely hope, but sceptical, that they will follow the manga in part II to the tiny details.



I hope they move the timeslot to later at night so they dont have to cut it as much.


----------



## Even (Nov 28, 2006)

Part 2 is generally more brutal than Part 1, and some things can't be altered with 
*Spoiler*: _huge manga spoiler_ 



like Hidans beheading, and Hidan and Kakuzus jutsu alltogether. they are so brutal in nature that they can't be altered down. if they were to change anything there, they'd have to rewrite the characters.



so I think that HC will be a bit more graphical than Part 1.


----------



## Ramen80 (Nov 28, 2006)

shinintendo said:


> If your enter this link :
> 
> [Kyuu]​_Busou​_Renkin​_-​_07[8E2EBAF7].​avi
> It's very cool cause I didn't notice most of the cuts at all! but when you read it you see that the manga was much more violent than the anime...it's not effect us much now (fillers) but it's still a shame they changed the script and scenes for youg watchers...i truely hope, but sceptical, that they will follow the manga in part II to the tiny details.



Its a pity but, aniway, it was not so many cuts.. i think its reasonable. Sure it was better if they didnt make anyone, and i hope they will not during part 2...

*Spoiler*: __ 




im italian, u should see how many cuts they made here in Italy (italian version of Naruto i mean)... really too many  
But not only, they also mis-translated many dialogs, and most of the jutsu have ridicolous names here...and the dubbers have such stupid voices


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 28, 2006)

^ I agree about the Italian anime...


----------



## Tanrim (Nov 28, 2006)

Interesting.  Hope part 2 does come in February, would be a nice birthday present.


----------



## reddog33hummer (Nov 28, 2006)

Geg said:


> Except that "Wind" was for the verb "to wind" not for actual blowing wind.



In dutch "to wind" is a synonym for farthing.
So essentaily these are the naruto farthing chronicals.
in essence they should have called the fillers that way.


----------



## Crazydude (Nov 28, 2006)

Don't make fun of me cause I'm confused. Is the U.S. skipping ahead to catch up with the Japanese series of Naruto? Cause I'm hearing "Feb. 3rd for Japan is beginning of spring..." so that makes me think _Japan_ is airing the episodes then, insinuating we are both airing the same episodes. (I'm so confused right now).


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 28, 2006)

Crazydude, go read my response to your thread. It should help you.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 28, 2006)

crazy dude u seems to be lost


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 29, 2006)

whee I can't wait!! xD
Well actually I sort of have to, I bet by January I could care less... lol... at least it's AFTER the semester finals... w00t but I still won't have time to get back into Naruto fully, we'll be studying  for AP tests all through the Spring.


----------



## Belbwadous (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't wait for the second part to star!!


----------



## alexssj (Nov 29, 2006)

me too! i only bin reading the manga becuase the anime fillers!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 29, 2006)

im on fire when febraury will come


----------



## Even (Nov 29, 2006)

I guess people are looking more forward to february than X-mas


----------



## Konoha (Nov 29, 2006)

Shipuu den is more important than x-mas Dude


----------



## Catterix (Nov 29, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> Shipuu den Dude



As wonderful as your spamming posts are... that one just did not make sense at all  

Amazing how much excitement has come out of one bit of news and now all we have is to just sit and wait for the magical day...

I wonder if the US VIZ release of the manga is gonna call every volume from 26 onwards; "Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles" like how they split DB and DBZ.


----------



## flamesofyouth (Nov 29, 2006)

So who do u think naruto will choose to be his chick in part 2 Sakura or Hinata


----------



## Konoha (Nov 29, 2006)

flamesofyouth said:


> So who do u think naruto will choose to be his chick in part 2 Sakura or Hinata



Both  hes da man


----------



## Radharn (Nov 29, 2006)

I can't wait till Part II comes. Let's just hope that they lessen those cuts and focus on more mature audiences.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 30, 2006)

Radharn said:


> I can't wait till Part II comes. Let's just hope that they lessen those cuts and focus on more mature audiences.


I doubt that. It's still going to air on the same channel, on the same timeslot (or at least so I've heard), so I really don't think they'll be any differences in what they cut.


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 30, 2006)

I got a question about HC: Lets say the first part ends on episode 220 - they start part 2 - will the first HC episode be 221? or just Naruto: HC episode 1?


----------



## Catterix (Nov 30, 2006)

Radharn said:


> I can't wait till Part II comes. Let's just hope that they lessen those cuts and focus on more mature audiences.



They probably will, after all, my theory isn't so much on timing, but age. For example, in Bleach, the main characters are aged around 15 years, and they get hacked to pieces, with loads of blood and violence. In Naruto, they're 12/13, which is a vast difference in Japan, 12 is still considered a kid, whereas 15 is basically an adult, as you can move out from the age of 14. 

And I think the age has ALOT to do with the violence and edits made in the anime. Because Naruto has 12 years old in it, the violence overall is toned down, so even to characters who are above the age, such as Haku, Gatou, Dosu and Hayate all of whom suffered violent deaths in the manga but that was lessened in the anime. So that, even though these characters are over the age, the fact the need for the toning down due to main character age influences these choices too.

So I imagine that NHC will have less edits, because its actually shown later than Bleach was at first, Bleach was at 6:30, whereas Naruto is an hour later. I think the edits will be lessened personally, as Part 2 is alot darker overall and the characters go through alot more.

And Evil ShadowX, we're not sure, however as NHC seems to be a completely new show, we imagine it'll be starting at ep 001.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 30, 2006)

Catterix said:


> They probably will, after all, my theory isn't so much on timing, but age. For example, in Bleach, the main characters are aged around 15 years, and they get hacked to pieces, with loads of blood and violence. In Naruto, they're 12/13, which is a vast difference in Japan, 12 is still considered a kid, whereas 15 is basically an adult, as you can move out from the age of 14.
> 
> And I think the age has ALOT to do with the violence and edits made in the anime. Because Naruto has 12 years old in it, the violence overall is toned down, so even to characters who are above the age, such as Haku, Gatou, Dosu and Hayate all of whom suffered violent deaths in the manga but that was lessened in the anime. So that, even though these characters are over the age, the fact the need for the toning down due to main character age influences these choices too.
> 
> ...



Well you basically crushed any worries I had about editing .

That sucks that they might be starting back at episode 1. I hope they keep goin on with the original numbers since this is pretty much a sequal to Naruto.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2006)

I wonder how many members will be online while the first episode actually airs.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 30, 2006)

Mider T said:


> I wonder how many members will be online while the first episode actually airs.



I don't know if we'll get an assload of new members like when Naruto first aired on Toonami. But Konoha TV will become a hell of alot more active, what with all the "anime only" fans.


----------



## Dave (Nov 30, 2006)

this is unbelive able to me.......seems so surreal that its actually happening!!!!!! I CANT WAIT


----------



## Konoha (Nov 30, 2006)

Evil ShadowX said:


> I got a question about HC: Lets say the first part ends on episode 220 - they start part 2 - will the first HC episode be 221? or just Naruto: HC episode 1?



 if they made it officail saperate part 2 from part 1 they will reset the numbering episodes 

PS: i know there some spelling mistakes


----------



## Sjogreem (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone know an "easy" way to watch Tokyo-TV (or which channel it is) online?


----------



## Pazuzu (Dec 1, 2006)

Sjogreem said:


> Anyone know an "easy" way to watch Tokyo-TV (or which channel it is) online?



It's not online. Everyone wishes it were.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah pazuzu atleast we wont have to download the RAW version


----------



## Kelci (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah!! Part 2 is coming out soon! *does the bestest hyperactive dance EVER* Hurricane Chronicles sounds so cool. It surprised me when I heard that they changed the name.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah and the japanese name is Shipuuden Cool name so its gonna be uzumaki naruto shipuuden it's kinda catchy


----------



## darkviper (Dec 1, 2006)

i think this is going to be awesome


----------



## Omega id (Dec 1, 2006)

Alright, everyone here keeps saying that Shippuden is going to be aired on February or Spring if you wanna be more precise. However, the official site of TV-Tokyo says that its going to air on Summer of '07.. So im just confused here. Unless theres another japanese TV company airing Naruto...

Im going by the official page.



Heres a crappy BabelFish translation on whats posted on there:



> 07 year Saharu! Television animation new chapter thrust! ! Summer of 07! ' Theater edition NARUTO- ??? - strong wind transmission ' release decision! ! ! Wait for the follow-up story!



Can someone just like... post me to the news source that says Shippuden is airing on February?


----------



## Topp3 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gilgamesh, I believe it says that the upcoming part 2 movie will hit the theaters in summer.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2006)

They need to stop putting it off and just show it already. Im sure they've lost a large portion of their fanbase in japan because of all the fillers.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 2, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> yeah and the japanese name is Shipuuden Cool name so its gonna be uzumaki naruto shipuuden it's kinda catchy



Catchy... but loooong!  I think its just Naruto Shippuuden in Japan, no Uzumaki. Uzumaki was only needed for the game... dunno why LOL

Supreme Alchemist Fan, they're just rinsing out the last amount of time they have of allowing the manga to get ahead. I personally think that we'll get around 140-150 episode of canon/little filler before its actually the end of Part 2. As Kishimoto said the 2 parts would be about the same length.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 2, 2006)

I think Hurricane Legend, or Squalling Legend, since Naruto yells a lot <.<


----------



## Darth Naruto (Dec 2, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Catchy... but loooong!  I think its just Naruto Shippuuden in Japan, no Uzumaki. Uzumaki was only needed for the game... dunno why LOL
> 
> Supreme Alchemist Fan, they're just rinsing out the last amount of time they have of allowing the manga to get ahead. I personally think that we'll get around 140-150 episode of canon/little filler before its actually the end of Part 2. As Kishimoto said the 2 parts would be about the same length.



Don't even talk about Naruto ending. Kishimoto even said in an interview in Shonen Jump it's going to be sometime before he even THINKS of quiting Naruto.
I think you have false info there.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 2, 2006)

Darth Naruto said:


> Don't even talk about Naruto ending. Kishimoto even said in an interview in Shonen Jump it's going to be sometime before he even THINKS of quiting Naruto.
> I think you have false info there.



No one said he was going to end it with Part 2 anyway  . I'll try and find the link to where I heard it. Anyway I imagine, Part 2 = Akatsuki storyline. Ends with their storyline ando however that ends. Then Part 3 = Orochimaru and Itachi and whatever extra storylines.

However, God I hope Naruto ends soon (and by soon I mean in the next 3-5/5-8 years AT MOST), I'd hate for it to be a show that didn't know when to quit. It should end when its hot rather than just fizzling out. I love it when you come across fans who never want it to end  I always find that so weird, reminds me of little children lol 

I'm the complete opposite, I want it to end, and I want it to end well; I want to enjoy every last second. I don't want it to become repetitive. Ie. I don't want a new threat after Akatsuki. We have the storylines set out from the beginning, and time should be spent on them reaching their end, rather than having new ones thrust at us. For example, when Orochimaru first arrived, and you weren't told who he was, just a sillouhette, I believed it was Sasuke's brother, simply because it seemed fitting, but nope, it was a new enemy thrown into the midst. However, this was still relatively early on, and Orochimaru adds greatly to the plot.

But I don't want Akatsuki to be the new Frieza. Then a new enemy to be Cell. And then another enemy to be the Buu. End with what we have rather than dragging it on.


----------



## Sasuke X (Dec 2, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Then Part 3 = Orochimaru and Itachi and whatever extra storylines.



I seem to remember reading some posts on here quoting Kishimoto saying that there isn't going to be a part 3. :amazed I wonder if we'll be seeing a movie after the series finishes showing all the characters as adults?

Part of me doesn't want Naruto to end, it was sooooo good before the fillers infected and nearly ruined the show for many. Sadly, everything in this life has to end at some point... I don't think any of us would truly want Naruto to keep going until it loses the large fanbase it's built up over the years.

I'm starting to miss when I could watch Naruto (pre-filler, obiously), Bleach (pre-filler), Full Metal Alchemist, Chrno Crusade and Samurai Champloo every week; the only anime I've got my teeth into atm is Death Note. Please, please, please...let Naruto Sippunippi (whatever! lol) be as good as part 1.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 2, 2006)

but part 2 got all real action ZOMG ZOMG


----------



## MS81 (Dec 2, 2006)

pt.2 fillers will be waaayyy better.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 2, 2006)

Catterix said:


> No one said he was going to end it with Part 2 anyway  . I'll try and find the link to where I heard it. *Anyway I imagine, Part 2 = Akatsuki storyline. Ends with their storyline ando however that ends. Then Part 3 = Orochimaru and Itachi and whatever extra storylines*.
> 
> However, God I hope Naruto ends soon (and by soon I mean in the next 3-5/5-8 years AT MOST), I'd hate for it to be a show that didn't know when to quit. It should end when its hot rather than just fizzling out. I love it when you come across fans who never want it to end  I always find that so weird, reminds me of little children lol
> 
> ...


I hope that isn't how it goes... Orochimaru just doesn't interest me as a villain (because of his goals which are 'meh' to me and how his connections to Naruto are extremely weak. He looses Sasuke? His connection to Naruto is lost.). I would be dissapointed if Kishimoto saves him for last, having the Akatsuki be defeated first. 

But I do agree with you on the wanting it to end and not become repetitive part. Orochimaru and Akatsuki are enough for me; I don't want new villains to just keep popping up out of nowhere after they're defeated, just to keep the series going. Quality is much more important than quantity (of episodes/chapters), IMO.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 2, 2006)

There since going to be fillers even in Hurricane Chronicles. I can already see what they're planning to filler in.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 2, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> pt.2 fillers will be waaayyy better.



 but i hope part 2 fillers not long as part 1 fillers


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 2, 2006)

I have decided that the day part II starts, i will start watching on Naruto episode 1 and all to the last filler (i haven't seen the fillers) , then start with Part II =) then i will have at least two or maybe three brand new episodes of part II to look at =D.. i just hops that i can keep it and not just start watching part II directly when it comes >_<


----------



## Rori (Dec 2, 2006)

For chronicles to make me really happy, other than finally airing is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



To have, atleast, every part 2 fight extended


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 2, 2006)

Love Mitarashi Anko said:


> I have decided that the day part II starts, i will start watching on Naruto episode 1 and all to the last filler (i haven't seen the fillers) , then start with Part II =) then i will have at least two or maybe three brand new episodes of part II to look at =D.. i just hops that i can keep it and not just start watching part II directly when it comes >_<


I've recently started watching Naruto all the way through again to show a friend. It's really difficult to get through the fillers another time


----------



## Denizen (Dec 2, 2006)

Catterix said:


> But I don't want Akatsuki to be the new Frieza. Then a new enemy to be Cell. And then another enemy to be the Buu. End with what we have rather than dragging it on.



I see what you mean. Seeing as Kishi basically has his entire villian cast already introduced (some still hidden), he doesn't need to make much more.

I don't want Naruto to end, but I don't need to worry, since there is so much left to happen, and when it ends, it should have cleared up most loose ends, and finally be focusing on the final "objectives" and stuff.

yays for Naruto.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 2, 2006)

Love Mitarashi Anko said:


> I have decided that the day part II starts, i will start watching on Naruto episode 1 and all to the last filler (i haven't seen the fillers) , then start with Part II =) then i will have at least two or maybe three brand new episodes of part II to look at =D.. i just hops that i can keep it and not just start watching part II directly when it comes >_<



why dont u start re-watching like 2 weeks before? and then when you're done, it should be part 2 time.


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 2, 2006)

What about Kakashi's gaiden?


----------



## Shiron (Dec 2, 2006)

cbot said:


> What about Kakashi's gaiden?


When does Kakashi Gaiden air? We don't know yet.


----------



## charcoalwing (Dec 2, 2006)

cbot said:


> What about Kakashi's gaiden?



It's still here...and coming right on after the fillers..hopefully.


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 3, 2006)

Shiron said:


> I hope that isn't how it goes... Orochimaru just doesn't interest me as a villain (because of his goals which are 'meh' to me and how his connections to Naruto are extremely weak. He looses Sasuke? His connection to Naruto is lost.). I would be dissapointed if Kishimoto saves him for last, having the Akatsuki be defeated first.
> 
> But I do agree with you on the wanting it to end and not become repetitive part. Orochimaru and Akatsuki are enough for me; I don't want new villains to just keep popping up out of nowhere after they're defeated, just to keep the series going. Quality is much more important than quantity (of episodes/chapters), IMO.




Oroc isn't that interesting to me either, he really doesn't impress me too much, he just weird to me, like a freak ninja.  I wouldn't want it to get repetive either, but I can see something happening in Naruto when they are even older than part 2(another time skip) and having another major war.  I would like it to end after that, probably naruto finally acheiving his goal by being the main hero of the war
*Spoiler*: __ 



(sort of like the 4th)


.  Then they can start with the dvds of the 4th during the war


----------



## Takekura (Dec 3, 2006)

Oops!!!
PART 3 is coming soon now!!!


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 3, 2006)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> why dont u start re-watching like 2 weeks before? and then when you're done, it should be part 2 time.



Cuz if i start when it starts, i will have at least three new part II episodes to watch in a row when i done looking at all the previous episodes .. and that will be fun!!!


----------



## Catterix (Dec 3, 2006)

Love Mitarashi Anko said:


> Cuz if i start when it starts, i will have at least three new part II episodes to watch in a row when i done looking at all the previous episodes .. and that will be fun!!!



You'd be able to watch the entire series in 3 weeks? Blimey. Take me at least a month... But then again, I'm English... so coursework galore! I thought Sweden was like that though, or is it more like America, with a really lazy schooling system?

Either way, sounds like a plan! Definately will make the return to Part 2 much more gratifying to be in a big slot than lots of little ones. I can imagine a lot of people feeling a little disappointed at the end of the the first Part 2 episode, 20 minutes just doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Dec 3, 2006)

Catterix said:


> You'd be able to watch the entire series in 3 weeks? Blimey. Take me at least a month... But then again, I'm English... so coursework galore! I thought Sweden was like that though, or is it more like America, with a really lazy schooling system?
> 
> Either way, sounds like a plan! Definately will make the return to Part 2 much more gratifying to be in a big slot than lots of little ones. I can imagine a lot of people feeling a little disappointed at the end of the the first Part 2 episode, 20 minutes just doesn't quite cut it.




Well the schooling system here is quite lazy, but then again its not, but anyhow, i graduated from school this summer so i don't have any school, and i only work about 2 days /week right now and will be doing so in February too, so i can watch all the previous episodes in three weeks i think ^^
If not, i will have yet another part II episode to look forward too!  

Yeah i thought so too. I will have at least an full hour of part II Naruto to be happy over! i cant wait!!


----------



## Last_Hope (Dec 3, 2006)

Catterix said:


> You'd be able to watch the entire series in 3 weeks? Blimey. Take me at least a month... But then again, I'm English... so coursework galore! I thought Sweden was like that though, or is it more like America, with a really lazy schooling system?



No it´s not lazy even though there are a lot of things that needs to be "fixed". If someone says it´s lazy then that says more about that person rather than the Swedish school. "Freedom with responsibility" you know.;-)

But of course it also depends on where and what you´re studying and if you´re studying fulltime, 75%, 50% or just some random courses... etc.


As for not being OT all the time I´m really looking forward to Naruto Part II. If the anime don´t go to far off from the manga with the editing there will be some really, really, really awesome battles up ahead for us all to look forward too.  And I would appreciate it if they went around with fillers in the same manner as they´ve done in One Piece. Much, much better and I think it should be easier for them to actually make good fillers since they don´t need to think out the entire scenario from scratch by themselves for each and every episode.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh sorry, I didn't mean lazy offensively, or negatively, I just meant kind of... loose.

Coz in England, because we have incredibly important exams like SATs when we're 14, GCSEs when we're 16, AS when 17, A when 18, etc. you're regulated much more by the government and if you're found skipping school, you're parents can get fined for "not having trained you properly" or some shit like that. Which is weird coz most English kids are the most delinquent out of all nations apparantly, and most violent, etc. And from about 15 years above we get loads of "important" coursework to do over time, really restricting leisure time, for example, since turning 16, I've only been to 4 house parties over the last year, when I was 14, I was reguarly getting drunk once or twice a month at a party.

So yeah, what I just meant is English schools overly tight = not much free time. Are yours like that? Apparantly not. Yay 

Anyways, YES I really hope they extend the fights, but please let them extend the fighting, so many times in One Piece I've gotten bored because all the intense action is interwoven with talking, breathing space, etc. Its a Toei thing, they spend more time animating the impact of an attack (ie. buildings crumbling, ships smashing, etc.) than the actual attack itself. Ah wells. Still looking forward to it immensely.

Maybe for Part 2 they should do something like US TV shows, and have a few weeks off between seasons (Not 6 months though )


----------



## AustinofLight (Dec 3, 2006)

I should call the calvery of Anime lovers from my school.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rise_Clash (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like Kakashi hasn't grown any older........


----------



## Broleta (Dec 3, 2006)

Rise_Clash said:


> Looks like Kakashi hasn't grown any older........



Well he hasn't gone through puberty like the other characters.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 3, 2006)

Rise_Clash said:


> Looks like Kakashi hasn't grown any older........



That's because he was already an adult in Part I and he is also a mystery at times o.o


----------



## Konoha (Dec 3, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> That's because he was already an adult in Part I and he is also a mystery at times o.o



 you forgot 1 thing hes also masked so we dont know any changes ever on his face


----------



## MajesticBeast (Dec 3, 2006)

Maybe he had a facelift and it failed so he still wears his mask


----------



## MrKupy (Dec 3, 2006)

..or maybe he got rid of his buck teeth hehe


----------



## Shade (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, definitely looking forward to this!

By the way, check out my site to commomerate the starting of Part 2 Naruto anime. We'll have all the information soon. We add new stuff everyday. Also, you can expect lots of uploaded media like manga soon. We're also looking for more staff so come on! =D

Says you


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm just glad that an end to the fillers is finally in sight.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 3, 2006)

if shipuuden starts in 15 febraury thats mean KG at january


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2006)

*Well..*

 Well..I wouldn't use the term "sad", but maybe wistful. This is the last time we are..ah, privileged (heh, yeah right. ) To see them as kids. It's be like a new series (sort of). At any rate, I don't like the term "Hurricane Chronicles", it reminds me too much of "Pokemon Chronicles", and I've been hating that series since the third grade. I'm not sure exactly, but Naruto Hurricane Chronicles sounds like some grade c series just getting off its feet with a catchy title. 
On a side note, while I'm grateful to Dattebayo for subbing, they joke/troll way too much.   I already knew they were toying with us but still. I have to admit, though, it was funny seeing people react. 
But at the same time..


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2006)

Well that sounded very incoherent. I can't believe I forgot so many commas.


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2006)

Again! >_<


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 4, 2006)

so the new episodes are comming so how many unfillered episodes are we going to have in part 2


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, once it gets to the TimeSkip, I don't think anybody will mind fillers, since it'll be fresh, related to the storyline or not.
On a side note: Nas is the sh**


----------



## Circe (Dec 4, 2006)

*Hopefully not*

Well, I was reading the previous posts, and I must say, I hope they don't start from episode 1. I truly do. I'd rather have the anime end rubbishly then to have to wait to see the Naruto Manga II anime adaptation. At any rate, I may be mistaken, maybe I'm not comprehending, or I read improperly. (hopefully) It IS 2:34 in the morning.


----------



## neo-dragon (Dec 4, 2006)

Rise_Clash said:


> Looks like Kakashi hasn't grown any older........



None of the adults look older.  It's only been 2 and a half years.  I guy in his 20s isn't going to visibly age very much in less than 3 years compared to kids going through puberty like Naruto and the gang.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 4, 2006)

neo-dragon said:


> None of the adults look older.  It's only been 2 and a half years.  I guy in his 20s isn't going to visibly age very much in less than 3 years compared to kids going through puberty like Naruto and the gang.




thats make a great point


----------



## MajesticBeast (Dec 4, 2006)

Naruto needs to grow a beard to be a man and cant wait till timeskip Hinata shows up


----------



## Shiron (Dec 4, 2006)

MajesticBeast said:


> Naruto needs to grow a beard to be a man and cant wait till timeskip Hinata shows up


Hinata's nice, but what I really just can't wait for is the Kakashi Gaiden (which should be evident from my new avatar).


----------



## Catterix (Dec 5, 2006)

Wolfsrain90 said:


> Well, I was reading the previous posts, and I must say, I hope they don't start from episode 1. I truly do. I'd rather have the anime end rubbishly then to have to wait to see the Naruto Manga II anime adaptation. At any rate, I may be mistaken, maybe I'm not comprehending, or I read improperly. (hopefully) It IS 2:34 in the morning.



Eh?

I think 2:34am got to you...

 So you don't want Hurricane Chronicles to begin with episode numbering from 1, but you are happy with the anime of Naruto to end rubbishly? That doesn't make much sense mate. Contradictions  Naruto's going to end at ep 220 we believe. Then next week is Hurricane Chronicles starting from ep 1 (That seems most logical), not ep 1 of Naruto, or anything like that. We don't have to wait any longer than we normally would once Naruto ends.


----------



## KOJ (Dec 5, 2006)

I think he meant that Naruto is starting from ep 1, as in right from the very beginning and then going straight into HC without fillers and stuff. He's probably got confused about the posts appearing on the previous pages in which someone suggested that it would be cool to start watching the anime from the very beginning so that by the time they hit ep 135, they can go sraight into part2. Don't think he realised they were speaking about doing this in their personal capacities...and not on tv.

So yeah, 2.34am definitely got him.


----------



## Moiraine (Dec 5, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Though, if DB decide to delay the release a little while to anger some of the irriating Narutards...



Lest ye have forgotten, I shall remind thee and thine that we doth love said anime and that, inasmuch as we find our trolls and fakesubs to be most droll, and while the results do leave us topfilled with mirth, we desire not to punish those poor benighted souls, who must endure a harsh and bitter wait until our ceaseless toils have produced their divine fruits, and we shall strive unto the ending of time, through all obstacles, even unto assaulting the Gates of Hell, to ensure that this most glorious show, to which we have pledged our hearts, minds and souls, reaches that adoring audience who sings our praises and worships us, even as angels worship and praise the Almighty who so blesses them.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 5, 2006)

MajesticBeast said:


> Naruto needs to grow a beard to be a man and cant wait till timeskip Hinata shows up


and sakuras booty


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 6, 2006)

The thing I don't get in this whole thing is if they are making a new series why the fuck are they countinuing to give us fillers? Wouldn't it be much easier to just give us KG and then close part 1 now? Obviously the monkey's at Studio Perriot are much stupider then i thought.


----------



## explicitkarma (Dec 6, 2006)

Most likely this has already been addressed in some way, shape, or form.

But can I get a translation? The page has been updated.

The Revolution will not be televised


----------



## Konoha (Dec 6, 2006)

explicitkarma said:


> Most likely this has already been addressed in some way, shape, or form.
> 
> But can I get a translation? The page has been updated.
> 
> The Revolution will not be televised


Up-to-date image is overlooked! [naruto] changes!!! December 17th (day) main stage ?NARUTO-[NARUTO] ?of [jiyanpuhuesuta] 2007? -? with the time, up-to-date image sees, the [re] [ru]! December 16th (the Saturday) release ?theater edition BLEACH? being similar, hot news report of impact of ?theater edition NARUTO-[NARUTO]- strong wind transmission? the hard lock!

From Google i dont know other sites that translate from japanese to english 

*最新映像を見逃すな！
ナルトが変わる!!!*
１２月１７日（日）「ジャンプフェスタ２００７」のメインステージ「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－」の回で、最新映像が見れるぞ！
１２月１６日（土）公開「劇場版ＢＬＥＡＣＨ」にて、「劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－ 疾風伝」の衝撃の特報がハードロック！


----------



## Totchi (Dec 6, 2006)

It's a message saying that we'll see pics of the new Naruto on the Jump Festa 2007. ^^


----------



## Konoha (Dec 6, 2006)

i hope they just make a part 2 trailer !!


----------



## Diabolus_Occisor (Dec 6, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> Up-to-date image is overlooked! [naruto] changes!!! December 17th (day) main stage “NARUTO-[NARUTO] “of [jiyanpuhuesuta] 2007” -” with the time, up-to-date image sees, the [re] [ru]! December 16th (the Saturday) release “theater edition BLEACH” being similar, hot news report of impact of “theater edition NARUTO-[NARUTO]- strong wind transmission” the hard lock!



LOL      _NARUTO: Strong Wind Transmission!_ 
I think that should be the official translation


----------



## Chee (Dec 6, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> i hope they just make a part 2 trailer !!



Yesh! That would be great to see!


----------



## Konoha (Dec 6, 2006)

at least they make the GaaRa Arc trailer


----------



## Undomiel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's great, we're gonna have news! It will be cool to discover how they did it!


----------



## chakra25 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wooohooo! After 2 years of fillers, we're finally having Naruto Part 2.  I was hoping that it starts in January of 2007 when I got back from my vacation from Taiwan. O well... I'm glad that Part 2 is animated. 

Can't wait to see Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 6, 2006)

BattousaiMS said:


> The thing I don't get in this whole thing is if they are making a new series why the fuck are they countinuing to give us fillers? Wouldn't it be much easier to just give us KG and then close part 1 now? Obviously the monkey's at Studio Perriot are much stupider then i thought.



Fillers will most likely end in January. It won't take that many episodes to wrap up what's left of part 1. My guess is like, maybe 4 or 5 episodes.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 6, 2006)

for the next 3 or 2 episodes were gonna have a new ending so they should show akatsuki or part 2 characters


----------



## Catterix (Dec 6, 2006)

BattousaiMS said:


> The thing I don't get in this whole thing is if they are making a new series why the fuck are they countinuing to give us fillers? Wouldn't it be much easier to just give us KG and then close part 1 now? Obviously the monkey's at Studio Perriot are much stupider then i thought.



Umm Maybe to stretch out the final the last remaining amount of time they have so that the manga can get far enough ahead? Dunno, just a guess...  Seems like quite a clever idea to me, they're gonna wait for a good episode number to end on, 220, and then begin Hurricane Chronicles one the date that the manga will be over 100 chapters ahead.

Why should they rush it? That would mean the manga would be less chapters ahead, and believe me, 10 chapters can make ALOT of difference as Inuyasha can show us...


----------



## Rori (Dec 6, 2006)

And they have to wrap up part 1, somehow. They need to show (or, atleast, I expect them to) Naruto leaving the village.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

Hopefully the next ending should show part 2 characters.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 6, 2006)

Now that would make a great ending


----------



## RaZzy (Dec 6, 2006)

How many episodes till the next ending? :$


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well it started at 203, and they usually stay around for 12-13 episodes.......yeah, I'm thinkin this is probably the last ending of part 1.


----------



## ai_no_kaku (Dec 6, 2006)

*Here's a question...*

Ok, I'm super psyched that they're FINALLY getting to the manga story line, but are they still going to do the "Kakashi Gaiden"? Has anyone heard? Personally, I really hope they do "Gaiden". It explains so much about how Kakashi became who he is in the present.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 6, 2006)

^ Maybe, since we had a glimpse of the post time-skip Naruto in it.


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2006)

RaZzy said:


> How many episodes till the next ending? :$



I'm thinking they're going to keep this ending til the end, since Shippuuden counts as a new series.


----------



## Rori (Dec 6, 2006)

And there's no point in changing it now, not with chronicles so close.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 6, 2006)

We don't have an official episode end count yet, do we?  We just know Shippuu-den comes out in February.  Fillers' end and Kakashi Gaiden is still up for speculation, right?


----------



## PhantomPunk (Dec 6, 2006)

Feb....*sits and waits in the dark*


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 6, 2006)

Feb is quite a while away still.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Dec 7, 2006)

They better animate Kakashi Gaiden. It's got some important information about Kakashi. February seems like a long time away, but I hope the animators don't rush about ending the fillers. Giving the manga time to advance never hurts, especially when we know that part 2 is coming out soon.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 7, 2006)

Think anyone can link me to some good quality versions of all the Part 2 Anime advertisements with characters in it?


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 7, 2006)

If KG will be aired before the series ends, and the ED _will_ be changed before then, then i can almost gurantee it will contain some KG scenes.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 7, 2006)

atleast they should make the new ending about KG chacters


----------



## ai_love_gaara (Dec 7, 2006)

> Ok, I'm super psyched that they're FINALLY getting to the manga story line, but are they still going to do the "Kakashi Gaiden"? Has anyone heard? Personally, I really hope they do "Gaiden". It explains so much about how Kakashi became who he is in the present.


of course it will. it doesnt matter when, if it will be part 2 or part 1, but since it was imortant enough to be in the manga (as the manga contains NO filler) then of course it will be part of the main series. anywayz, it is 100000x more important than the plot of the fillers, so relax 

ppl say KG will be an OVA or a special, becoz of how short it is. i dont think so, why should it? i mean those stupid filler arcs usually lasted an episode or two neway. mind you, i hope they stretch KG out a _bit_ in the anime, we don't want anymore filler, do we


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 7, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Umm Maybe to stretch out the final the last remaining amount of time they have so that the manga can get far enough ahead? Dunno, just a guess...  Seems like quite a clever idea to me, they're gonna wait for a good episode number to end on, 220, and then begin Hurricane Chronicles one the date that the manga will be over 100 chapters ahead.
> 
> Why should they rush it? That would mean the manga would be less chapters ahead, and believe me, 10 chapters can make ALOT of difference as Inuyasha can show us...




Erm you didn't understand what I meant. You see usually when an anime series creates a second sequel of it self it tends to do after a break. Say 1 season or 1/2 a season. Naruto however, they are doing a wierd thing, they have kept on with the fillers eps and now they are launching part 2 under a sequel series, which just makes me wonder why they bothered to do it, as the sequel name has no purpose. It's just kinda stupid. It's even stupider that they bothered to made eat all those crappy fillers when they could have just ended in say this both or the previous one and say that Naruto part 2 will start in 2 months.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 7, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> atleast they should make the new ending about KG chacters



Great idea, that way we can get a sneek preview of what they look like


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Dec 7, 2006)

BattousaiMS said:


> Erm you didn't understand what I meant. You see usually when an anime series creates a second sequel of it self it tends to do after a break. Say 1 season or 1/2 a season. Naruto however, they are doing a wierd thing, they have kept on with the fillers eps and now they are launching part 2 under a sequel series, which just makes me wonder why they bothered to do it, as the sequel name has no purpose. It's just kinda stupid. It's even stupider that they bothered to made eat all those crappy fillers when they could have just ended in say this both or the previous one and say that Naruto part 2 will start in 2 months.



That's the same as saying that they should have ended the series at 135, they keep putting out fillers so the junkies can get their fix and not having episodes each week would make people forget about the series all together.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 7, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Great idea, that way we can get a sneek preview of what they look like


 we see how rin/obito/younge kakashi and yondy look like


----------



## Catterix (Dec 7, 2006)

BattousaiMS said:


> Erm you didn't understand what I meant. You see usually when an anime series creates a second sequel of it self it tends to do after a break. Say 1 season or 1/2 a season. Naruto however, they are doing a wierd thing, they have kept on with the fillers eps and now they are launching part 2 under a sequel series, which just makes me wonder why they bothered to do it, as the sequel name has no purpose. It's just kinda stupid. It's even stupider that they bothered to made eat all those crappy fillers when they could have just ended in say this both or the previous one and say that Naruto part 2 will start in 2 months.



I can't think of a single time when any Shonen anime following a manga has ever done that. And either way, if they were going to go on a break... why do you think we have filler episodes anyway? They help the company make money, normally they get about 3 times the amount of money back for each episode they make, including merchandise. Obviously if they were going to go on a break they'd have done it ages ago.


----------



## danteliveson (Dec 7, 2006)

cool new name


----------



## Hylian (Dec 7, 2006)

BattousaiMS said:


> Erm you didn't understand what I meant. You see usually when an anime series creates a second sequel of it self it tends to do after a break. Say 1 season or 1/2 a season. Naruto however, they are doing a wierd thing, they have kept on with the fillers eps and now they are launching part 2 under a sequel series, which just makes me wonder why they bothered to do it, as the sequel name has no purpose. It's just kinda stupid. It's even stupider that they bothered to made eat all those crappy fillers when they could have just ended in say this both or the previous one and say that Naruto part 2 will start in 2 months.



yea makes sense. i'd rather they ended naruto at 135, and still start
naruto: shippuu-den in the next two months

that way they wouldn't ruin the first series with fillers like they already did.
seriously, like 1/3 of the entire first series is filler

and this long pause would also build up alot of hype for the next series



			
				Catterix said:
			
		

> *I can't think of a single time when any Shonen anime following a manga has ever done that.* And either way, if they were going to go on a break... why do you think we have filler episodes anyway? They help the company make money, normally they get about 3 times the amount of money back for each episode they make, including merchandise. Obviously if they were going to go on a break they'd have done it ages ago.



didn't dbz do this? anyway, yea the company makes money off the fillers, but in the long run they're losing it because more and more people are quitting the series because of the fillers


----------



## Shiron (Dec 7, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> yea makes sense. i'd rather they ended naruto at 135, and still start
> naruto: shippuu-den in the next two months
> 
> that way they wouldn't ruin the first series with fillers like they already did.
> ...


However, they were still making money off the fillers. Some money is better than no money (which is what they'd be getting if they just took a break).

And only a two-month break with no fillers after episode 135? They'd have still been super-close to the manga then. If it was about a six-month break, like Tsubasa does between seasons, then it could have worked (of course, they would have to put alot more filler in Part 2 than they have to do than they do by just having all the fillers now, like they did). However, just a two-month break? That would work against what they were trying to accomplish with the fillers: Letting the manga get ahead while still making some money. 

A two-month break wouldn't have put much more space between the anime and manga, which the anime really needed, so only having a two month break would have worked against them and would have ultimately resuleted in the same thing (unless they broke off from the manga and went with their own story): A super-huge filler arc/A very long break being needed. Either that, or stretching out the episodes to create a one-chapter/episode ratio, as was done with DBZ. As I'd prefer the original content to not be messed with, I'd prefer the filler arc.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 7, 2006)

Shiron said:


> However, they were still making money off the fillers. Some money is better than no money (which is what they'd be getting if they just took a break).
> *
> And only a two-month break with no fillers after episode 135*? They'd have still been super-close to the manga then. If it was about a six-month break, like Tsubasa does between seasons, then it could have worked (of course, they would have to put alot more filler in Part 2 than they have to do than they do by just having all the fillers now, like they did). However, just a two-month break? That would work against what they were trying to accomplish with the fillers: Letting the manga get ahead while still making some money.
> 
> A two-month break wouldn't have put much more space between the anime and manga, which the anime really needed, so only having a two month break would have worked against them and would have ultimately resuleted in the same thing (unless they broke off from the manga and went with their own story): A super-huge filler arc/A very long break being needed. Either that, or stretching out the episodes to create a one-chapter/episode ratio, as was done with DBZ. As I'd prefer the original content to not be messed with, I'd prefer the filler arc.



nono, i meant two months from now, feb 2007


----------



## Shiron (Dec 7, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> nono, i meant two months from now, feb 2007


Ah, okay then. That could work.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well Catterix is right about the company wanting to make more money from fillers, which is probably why they didn't go on a two month break from now. We still haven't seen Naruto leave, or KG yet, so they can't start a break until a week or two before the anime part 2 is supposed to air.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 7, 2006)

I like the new name more than the original one.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 7, 2006)

I second that, at least it's no longer just called Naruto... it's kinda like Dragon Ball being changed into Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 8, 2006)

yeah and dragon ball gt they changed it too from z


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 8, 2006)

ZOMG HURRICANE CHRONICLES!


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 8, 2006)

Woot Hurricane Chronicles is coming in 2 months time


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2006)

The animation team better do good on this one! There was ALOT of episodes in part 1 that had horrible animation! The chunnin exam eps and fillers are primes examples!


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't want to see Kurenai look like a man in part 2 at all.


----------



## Even (Dec 9, 2006)

more money = better animation quality = Naruto: Shippuuden will be AWESOME!!!


just 9 Weeks, 5 days 4 hours and 15 minutes left now...


----------



## Saurus (Dec 9, 2006)

@gokuden553: i am sick of ur useless posts, u spam just to get post counts, i hope another 2000 posts get removed from u .....

On topic: Is it true the 4th film with be naruto hurrican chronicless?


----------



## Rori (Dec 9, 2006)

> On topic: Is it true the 4th film with be naruto hurrican chronicless?



Yup. ^___^ It's been confirmed that the 4th film is post time skip.


----------



## Lok (Dec 9, 2006)

Nine more stupid filler episodes, probably an arc or two to Naruto:HC! However I do hope that the last few episodes of Naruto season one would be Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

Sigh only 9 more stupid filler episodes to go, I'll be glad when the fillers end.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 9, 2006)

I think I'll be able to last through another 9 filler episodes.


----------



## McAleeCh (Dec 9, 2006)

Actually, assuming there's no more breaks, there's actually only 8 unaired episodes left of Naruto:

12/14 - 213
12/21 - 214-215
(BREAK 12/28 and 01/04)
01/11 - 216
01/18 - 217
01/25 - 218
02/01 - 219
02/08 - 220

This is, of course, assuming that Naruto : Shippuden starts on 02/15 as has been previously stated. =P In which case, my prediction is that the next arc (Return to the Rice Field Country, which seems to last until at least 215 from the summaries) will last until at least 216, leaving 4 episodes for the animé staff to cover Naruto leaving and the Kakashi Gaiden. However, if they don't plan on animating the Gaiden (though why they would skip it is beyond me), then I reckon the upcoming filler arc will last around 6-7 episodes.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Dec 9, 2006)

Saurus said:


> @gokuden553: i am sick of ur useless posts, u spam just to get post counts, i hope another 2000 posts get removed from u .....



I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who feels that way.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 9, 2006)

Saurus said:


> @gokuden553: i am sick of ur useless posts, u spam just to get post counts, i hope another 2000 posts get removed from u .....



Ahh Chill out. Yeah he spams alot and all his posts consist of either:

1: Something insightful or opinionated (rare)
2: Agreeing with what someone else said (ie. "Yeah, you're right!")
3: Repeating what someone else said
4: Asking the same question again
5: Counting down to the end of the fillers
6: Saying something irrelevant

However, we've all gotten used to it, what does it matter anyways  True, its a bit annoying at times, I remember I used to get quite frustrated, but you learn to stop taking yourself and others so seriously, he's just doing it coz he wants so and as he says, he's a "post-a-holic" Yeah its stupid, but who honestly cares?  After all, he's from Liverpool, and scousers never shut up  Half their sentences are basically the list I gave above (minus the filler bit) there's very rarely ingenuity to their sentences  

Aaaanyways, anyone else think that perhaps the Konoha 11 would have been the best arc to end the fillers on? And I dont mean timing, I mean that that arc was a special story where everyone was involved and now its back to regular filler formula. Shame. I guess they didn't know when they were going to end for sure...


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 9, 2006)

DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di said:


> I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who feels that way.



That's gonna be hard since I can't acess the English Naruto discussion forum anymore, so I can only post 5 topics in this thread every 2 hours otherwise it would fill up with my posts again... anyways you should start bashing new noobs and quit picking on me.

I do other things in the real world instead of just posting here you know.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

I wonder how many tracks will be done for part 2, also do you think any old tracks of the music will be reused for part 2 aswell?


----------



## Catterix (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmm... I'm not sure. I mean DBZ got a whole new soundtrack when it changed from Dragonball, but this was also to fit the alteration in plot and mood of the show.

Not sure though, I imagine as this is an entirely new show, it would be easier for it to be commissioned with a new OST, however so long as there's more good piano and fighting pieces, I don't really mind either way


----------



## Hylian (Dec 9, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Hmm... I'm not sure. I mean DBZ got a whole new soundtrack when it changed from Dragonball, but this was also to fit the alteration in plot and mood of the show.



the music to me kinda sounded the same. not the funimation dubs, but
the jp subs

especially that dead zone movie


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 10, 2006)

Catterix said:


> I can't think of a single time when any Shonen anime following a manga has ever done that. And either way, if they were going to go on a break... why do you think we have filler episodes anyway? They help the company make money, normally they get about 3 times the amount of money back for each episode they make, including merchandise. Obviously if they were going to go on a break they'd have done it ages ago.



You sure? Last I checked Dragon Ball was one of the first shonen out there and it did that. Most of the rest didn't because frankly none of them had a time skip to be serious. 

Fillers does help make money but bad fillers also kills the show. I am pretty sure most would agree that Naruto fillers definitly beat the record for worst fillers. I mean Inuyahsha was simply repititions, Bleach was temporary but still had good stories, same for RK except their last arc and DBGT made a whole new series on it, but there has been nothing as horrible as Naruto. We saw crappy animations, horrible storylines, horrible character use and what not. 

There was no point what so ever to have added another year worth of crappy filler if your going to present the part 2 as a new series. They should have simply caled Naruto part 2, Naruto instead of Naruto the hurricaine cronicles or alteast choped the fillers at least 3 months before the start of the new one.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 10, 2006)

Nope, DBZ carried on the next week after DB. Dragonball ended storyline, they had 3 episodes of filler and then the next week they showed Dragonball Z.

And also, the amount of money they got back was worth the risk of killing the show. I don't really care as its your choice whether or not to watch these fillers and if not, then its the same as the show going on a break. And besides, the amount of money they're making and also saving (from using cheap studios) is all going to Hurricane Chronicles due to the amount of fights there are in it. And besides, its only really the stigma-tised Western fans who are complaining, in Japan, you either watch it, or you don't. And seeing as the fillers are doing quite well; they're obviously doing something right.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

ZOMG i didn't post for this thread like forever  and by the way soon were going to have a new ending for naruto


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 10, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> ZOMG i didn't post for this thread like forever  and by the way soon were going to have a new ending for naruto



Wow that's great I wonder what the new ending will feature in it?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

Possibly it will feature part 2 characters or mabe just another random filler ending scenes, who knows?


----------



## seven86 (Dec 10, 2006)

finally, i wudve left naruto if i didnt start reading the manga


----------



## Taffer (Dec 10, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> I wonder how many tracks will be done for part 2, also do you think any old tracks of the music will be reused for part 2 aswell?



I expect it will all be new stuff, but i'd not be disappointed if some of the more touching and fast moving tracks from the old soundtracks got in. Hopefully it will be the end of the generic fightmusic.


----------



## Konoha-reaper (Dec 10, 2006)

yh i wouldnt mind if they changed some of the fight music but i like the sad slow music (specially the music playing in episode 135 where shikamaru starts crying that realy touches me  )


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

Taffer said:


> I expect it will all be new stuff, but i'd not be disappointed if some of the more touching and fast moving tracks from the old soundtracks got in. Hopefully it will be the end of the generic fightmusic.



Well we did here some new tracks in the fillers, such and the Bungie Jumping one and that remixed tune of Shikamaru's where the Princess was explaining ramen with legs to Naruto.


----------



## Rori (Dec 10, 2006)

I wouldn't mind some of the old tracks staying, but I would LOVE some new tracks.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm getting tired of the repetetive music in Naruto, I only hope that they compose new tracks for part 2... since I'll go insane if I keep hearing that Naruto theme tune again and again!


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 10, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Well we did here some new tracks in the fillers, such and the Bungie Jumping one and that remixed tune of Shikamaru's where the Princess was explaining ramen with legs to Naruto.



What episodes was both tracks in, I remember hearing them once but I forgot how they went.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> What episodes was both tracks in, I remember hearing them once but I forgot how they went.



I don't remeber the episode number but the first one was when Naruto had to help that princess with the Konoha moving center... and the other one was with that Client who needed help protecting his item.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Dec 10, 2006)

I hope most of the music will remain the same or very similar to previous ones since I'm used to hearing those. But if there are going to be changes to the music, I hope they will add new fight music. It feels like I'm hearing the same fight music every time there's a fight scene.


----------



## -RONIN- (Dec 10, 2006)

I hope they keep the same ones, as well as put in new additions.  The one I'll miss most is Sandaime's theme (the track played during Sandaime fight with Orochimaru).  Don't know if they'll ever play it again.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 10, 2006)

I hope the musics will be all new... but not only completely new, but new versions of the old tracks, too!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

Do you think those 2 tracks in the fillers will appear in part 2, mostly the bungie jumping BGM and that Princese's' explanation about ramen on legs?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Do you think those 2 tracks in the fillers will appear in part 2, mostly the bungie jumping BGM and that Princese's' explanation about ramen on legs?


 i guess they would have a whole new soundtrack for shipuuden


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 10, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> i guess they would have a whole new soundtrack for shipuuden



Hopefully they will, but most of us thought those one off tracks were a sign of BGM to be used in part 2.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Hopefully they will, but most of us thought those one off tracks were a sign of BGM to be used in part 2.



We did back then, but now that Naruto Hurrican Chronicles has been announced were hoping for a whole new set of BGM for part 2


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

so when its going to release the new BGM


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 11, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Hopefully they will, but most of us thought those one off tracks were a sign of BGM to be used in part 2.



Well... I think it's pretty easy to explain what happened. The music for Naruto was most probably written in batches. The composer got an order for X amount of songs for the first arc or so. As time progressed they ordered more and more music and ultimately some of it ended up unused. It'd be a waste not to use it atleast ONCE so they put them to use in some filler episodes.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 11, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Well... I think it's pretty easy to explain what happened. The music for Naruto was most probably written in batches. The composer got an order for X amount of songs for the first arc or so. As time progressed they ordered more and more music and ultimately some of it ended up unused. It'd be a waste not to use it atleast ONCE so they put them to use in some filler episodes.



That seems possibly, because it would be weird if they played a new track which didn't sound Naruto releated.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 11, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> I don't remeber the episode number but the first one was when Naruto had to help that princess with the Konoha moving center... and the other one was with that Client who needed help protecting his item.



Not to mention the Guitar Riff in the 166-167 special, which seemingly NO ONE picked up on for some reason...

Anyways, yes we need some new music simply because their use in the fillers has killed any impact of the Part 1 music.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 11, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Not to mention the Guitar Riff in the 166-167 special, which seemingly NO ONE picked up on for some reason...
> 
> Anyways, yes we need some new music simply because their use in the fillers has killed any impact of the Part 1 music.



How did that one go, I must have missed that one.


----------



## Undomiel (Dec 11, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Anyways, yes we need some new music simply because their use in the fillers has killed any impact of the Part 1 music.



Yeah I totally agree, even if it's great music and I love it, it'll be better to put new songs (i think they'll do), and it would be refreshing a little the soundtrack.
As someone said, I even don't hear the soundtrack anymore because it's too obvious to my ears, I really need some new things.
It'll be also great if they keep the old ones. Ohh I'm happy a lot of new things to come!!!


----------



## Konoha (Dec 11, 2006)

i remember naruto at the beginning when the BGM guys scream SORIYA


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> i remember naruto at the beginning when the BGM guys scream SORIYA



Same here, that brings back such fond memories of when the series first started


----------



## Konoha (Dec 11, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Same here, that brings back such fond memories of when the series first started



 yeah when naruto gets angry they say it like this so so so soriya then he start attacking


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 11, 2006)

I wonder why they stopped saying soriya after a few arcs?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> I wonder why they stopped saying soriya after a few arcs?



I always wondered that aswell, mabe it was because it was interfearing with the background noises too much?


----------



## Last_Hope (Dec 12, 2006)

The fights in Naruto Hurrican Chronicles needs new music and it needs more heavy music like the one played when Naruto goes berserk for the first time. "Need to be strong"? The fights are much more intensive than the ones pretimeskip and the music composed so far won?t do a good job keeping the intensity at top.

They should just let Slipknot do the battlemusic.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 12, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> I always wondered that aswell, mabe it was because it was interfearing with the background noises too much?



Its more of that piece was never played again, thats the main Naruto Theme, it's "his" theme, and in a pastiche of that style, Strong and Strike and another theme, were made that were extemely similar, and soon that just started getting played instead for everything, even the Naruto moments. My guess is, as Nicky said, it kind of got in the way of the rest of the sounds, plus, it was really stirring music, and few scenes after the Chuunin exams needed scenes like this. I mean nothing really qualified for it throughout the entire Tsunade nor Sasuke arc.


----------



## Beatnik (Dec 12, 2006)

*twitches in his slumber at the mere mention of the end of fillers*



			
				Last_Hope said:
			
		

> They should just let Slipknot do the battlemusic.



Lets go all out and have *Trivium* do it.  _Pull Harder On The Strings Of Your Mizuki_?


----------



## UchihaDaisuke (Dec 12, 2006)

Dudes, Thats gonnabe so awsome in anime and KakashiGaiden too if they show it.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 12, 2006)

dude KG is a plot or it saperate part 1 from part 2


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

Yep Kakashi gaiden is like that.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 12, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> dude KG is a plot or it saperate part 1 from part 2



it's plot but they haven't said that they were gonna make it an anime. they better


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 12, 2006)

It might possibly end up as a 3 part special


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

A 3 part special like the Yakumo arc would be a great idea.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 12, 2006)

woah 3 parts specail would be amazing :amazed i'll make it a DVD and watch it constently


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeh and it would end up being 90 minuites just like the Yakumo one was


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 12, 2006)

People, Kakashi Gaiden WILL be animated. It has to be.


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _Don't click if you haven't read the manga_ 



If it isn't, how the hell will Chiyo's "The White Fang!" line make any sense?

And assume Tobi _is_ Obito. The anime would be screwing themselves over by not animating the Gaiden.


----------



## Kai (Dec 12, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> People, Kakashi Gaiden WILL be animated. It has to be.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well if they don't animate KG, I guess Tobi =/= Obito.


----------



## kchi55 (Dec 12, 2006)

Space said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well if they don't animate KG, I guess Tobi =/= Obito.



LOL. yeah didn't realize that.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

That's good to know since I was hoping that it would be animated.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 13, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> People, Kakashi Gaiden WILL be animated. It has to be.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler_
> ...


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they have to animate kakashi gaiden no matter what


----------



## mikeblastdude (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm sure they'll animate Kakashi Gaiden at some point. I'm just hoping it's before February.......


----------



## Konoha-reaper (Dec 13, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> People, Kakashi Gaiden WILL be animated. It has to be.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



well by the time part 2 starts to get animated i dont think even the manga will be that far telling us that tobi is obito and if it did turn out to be obito and they were half way threw part 2 they would proberly turn kakashi gaiden into a loong flashback maybe


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 13, 2006)

Now they most deffently have to animate Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 13, 2006)

^^u guys don't give up do ya?  it's like u want KG more then part 2


----------



## Beau Logan (Dec 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mage: 



I'm so happy...

Let's just hope they do in fact animate KG. But I think their going to animate some of the Hurricane Chronicles and then air Kakashi Gaiden. Makes sense.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm so excited for this


----------



## Beau Logan (Dec 13, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> I'm so excited for this


I bet 10$ I'm more excited then you.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

I bet 20$ I'm more excited than both of you.


----------



## Rori (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't think anyone's more excited than the anime only watchers.

I just can't wait for the fights to be animated.


----------



## Beau Logan (Dec 13, 2006)

^Touché...
(By the way~ Who be the gun toting lady in your sig and av?)


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 13, 2006)

yeah, shes got a tatoo.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sakura looks different in part 2.


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 13, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Sakura looks different in part 2.



2 years going by could do that to you when your young


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Sakura looks different in part 2.



She's gotten alot more buffer than before


----------



## Rori (Dec 13, 2006)

> (By the way~ Who be the gun toting lady in your sig and av?)



Levi from Black Lagoon. xD



> Sakura looks different in part 2.



Well, it has been 2 and a half years, most of the characters look loads older. >_>


----------



## Last_Hope (Dec 13, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> Levi from Black Lagoon. xD



And she?s the most kickass character ever if I may say so myself.  



Well, they were like, twelve when the show started and now they?re what, 14-16? There usually is a slight difference in appearance at that time of life.


----------



## Konoha-reaper (Dec 13, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> She's gotten alot more buffer than before


2 rite to that my friend!!!    

and yea they started of at 12 and they are now 15 alot of things happen threw this time in there life..  things like pubity and stuff


----------



## Omens (Dec 13, 2006)

My 18th birthday is on the day that Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles is released!!!!!  It's a great birthday present


----------



## UchihaDaisuke (Dec 13, 2006)

Naruto Shippo-den will be awsome


----------



## Saurus (Dec 13, 2006)

everytime i check out this thread i get 2 emotions:

Pissed off: at gokuden553 useless, irritating, repeated posts that serve no purpose and contribute nothing to this thread ... grrr die!  gokuden553

Leaping for joy: i cant wait for part2, it almost seems to real, i still feel this is part of some massive plot by Dattebayo to piss us off :/ .....its just out of our reach, so close yet so far,


----------



## Rori (Dec 13, 2006)

> Pissed off: at gokuden553 useless, irritating, repeated posts that serve no purpose and contribute nothing to this thread ... grrr die! s gokuden553




lmao, I noticed it, too. 

about two other threads that I've posted in, he's just came in and repeated what 3 other people have already said.


----------



## Konoha-reaper (Dec 13, 2006)

loooooool ure not the only ones who are pissed ive been to a few threds who hav people complaining about hes posts lol

lol there should be an I hate gokuden553's useless posts fc


----------



## UchihaDaisuke (Dec 13, 2006)

*lol*



Konoha-reaper said:


> loooooool ure not the only ones who are pissed ive been to a few threds who hav people complaining about hes posts lol
> 
> lol there should be an I hate gokuden553's useless posts fc



lol i agree


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

What would part 2's opening contain?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 13, 2006)

Omens said:


> My 18th birthday is on the day that Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles is released!!!!! It's a great birthday present


 now officaily the 8th member in NF fourms his birthday on the same day of part 2


----------



## Beau Logan (Dec 13, 2006)

Konoha-reaper said:


> loooooool ure not the only ones who are pissed ive been to a few threds who hav people complaining about hes posts lol
> 
> lol there should be an I hate gokuden553's useless posts fc


I lol'd. Therefore, I call co-owner.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

Omens said:


> My 18th birthday is on the day that Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles is released!!!!!  It's a great birthday present



That's incrediable, I wish my birthday would be on the day part 2 started.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 13, 2006)

Your really lucky to have your birthday right when part 2 starts


----------



## Last_Hope (Dec 14, 2006)

I only noticed this first now, but don´t Tsunade´s face look awfully... plushie.

Exclusive Interview: K-Fed


----------



## Konoha (Dec 14, 2006)

Last_Hope said:


> I only noticed this first now, but don´t Tsunade´s face look awfully... plushie.
> 
> Exclusive Interview: K-Fed


 do you mean her face 

*Spoiler*: __ 



dude its because part2 in the 2.5 year ((naruto left)) they made her face on the hokages moutain


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

Last_Hope said:


> I only noticed this first now, but don?t Tsunade?s face look awfully... plushie.
> 
> Exclusive Interview: K-Fed



How strange I just noticed it aswell.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

Last_Hope said:


> I only noticed this first now, but don?t Tsunade?s face look awfully... plushie.
> 
> Exclusive Interview: K-Fed



What with Sakura wearing gloves all of sudden?


----------



## -RONIN- (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm glad to hear some ppl will be celebrating their birthdays during this month, 'cause I will be, too.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

I noticed Sakura is wearing longer trousers in part 2.


----------



## Last_Hope (Dec 14, 2006)

Konoha said:


> do you mean her face
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I know, I know. (I´m reading the manga) But compare the form of _her _face with the form of her face on the mountain. And then take into consideration that she´s very keen on looking young and beautiful. 


gokuden553//
Perhaps she´s started playing golf?


----------



## Konoha-reaper (Dec 14, 2006)

i could swear in the manga they say suming like she wears gloves becuase it doesnt damage her hands or scar them when she does her uber mega tsunade punches. 

i dont think they say those exact words but sumthing on the line of them, and it kinda gives it away becuase she  only uses them when she starts fighting although i have seen her wearing them when she isnt.
 im not totaly sure thow.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

Konoha-reaper said:


> i could swear in the manga they say suming like she wears gloves becuase it doesnt damage her hands or scar them when she does her uber mega tsunade punches.
> 
> i dont think they say those exact words but sumthing on the line of them, and it kinda gives it away becuase she  only uses them when she starts fighting although i have seen her wearing them when she isnt.
> im not totaly sure thow.



Have the gloves got something to do with her healing abilities by any chance?


----------



## do0glas (Dec 14, 2006)

Well since ive been following the manga im even more excited for the anime now. 

i leave for basic training around the time it starts so ill come back to a lot of episodes yayyy.


----------



## Konoha-reaper (Dec 14, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Have the gloves got something to do with her healing abilities by any chance?



well i have been following the manga iswell and so far i havnt herd nothing about the gloves having suming to do with her healing abilitys only her strenth and even then it doesnt affect her strenth realy all it does is kinda keep her hands clean. 

Hay anyone remember when rok lee took the bandages of hess hands were all f*ked with scarz and stuff from hes training when he was punchin stuff and sakura saw them and concidering mainly all her attacks are with her fists she proberly trained alot with punchin iswell so i think she doesnt want to ruine her hands, so she wears gloves.


----------



## UchihaDaisuke (Dec 14, 2006)

*Even though*

Even tho.ugh Sasuke left konoha in part two he is kick-@$$ man


----------



## Rori (Dec 14, 2006)

> Have the gloves got something to do with her healing abilities by any chance?



T_____T You quoted the answer....

not that it's supposed to be posted in here anyway.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

Konoha-reaper said:


> i could swear in the manga they say suming like she wears gloves becuase it doesnt damage her hands or scar them when she does her uber mega tsunade punches.
> 
> i dont think they say those exact words but sumthing on the line of them, and it kinda gives it away becuase she  only uses them when she starts fighting although i have seen her wearing them when she isnt.
> im not totaly sure thow.



Oh so their battle gloves than, thanks I was curious about it.


----------



## Konoha-reaper (Dec 14, 2006)

np even thow i got bloody neg repped!!!!

no no my fualt dow shoulda put it in a spoileer sory peeps


----------



## Rori (Dec 14, 2006)

nope, even spoilers in tags aren't supposed to be in here.


----------



## Konoha-reaper (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh kk sry my bad, but hey he asked me a question i simply jus tryed to answer it but dnt worry you need say no more it wont happen again   

much thx 4 da rep rori


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

Was anyone able to answer my question about why Sakura was wearing long trousers in part 2?


----------



## Konoha-reaper (Dec 14, 2006)

no reason for it jus a new apperance


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Was anyone able to answer my question about why Sakura was wearing long trousers in part 2?



I suppose it's just a new fashion of clothing for her.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 14, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Was anyone able to answer my question about why Sakura was wearing long trousers in part 2?


couse she gotta a real fat legs


----------



## Poseidon1120 (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh wow, New member here   I just had to make an account after finding Pazuzu's thread on the Naruto situation.  I gotta say, i thought Naruto was gonna go down the drain after episode 210 or so.  After i say some info trailers on , i found that they were releasing this new series.  I must say at this point, they may have saved their butts with this new series coming out titled Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles.  If they feel this way about the series, it may last longer than DBZ.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

Konoha said:


> couse she gotta a real fat legs



I suppose that's quite possible after all of those fillers must have turned her into a couch potato


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

I wouldn't expect more than that, because the fillers have defently made the characters weaker so I wouldn't be surprised if Sakura's legs became fat.


----------



## smokenrowboy (Dec 15, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> I wouldn't expect more than that, because the fillers have defently made the characters weaker so I wouldn't be surprised if Sakura's legs became fat.



hahahah fat. hmm dunno about that...could be muscle.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 15, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> I wouldn't expect more than that, because the fillers have defently made the characters weaker so I wouldn't be surprised if Sakura's legs became fat.



I think it's muscles more than fat, she must have trained hard over the years to become strong like that.


----------



## UchihaDaisuke (Dec 15, 2006)

*shippuden will roxers yuor boxers!*

GO NARUTO & KAKASHI & SUPER STRENGTH OF SAKURA WHOOT!! KILL AKATSUKI SAVE SASUKE!


----------



## Poseidon1120 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Getting Through It ...*

So, yeaaaaa.  Other than a cartoons legs and all.  How you all gonna get through 2 months without going insane until the new Naruto:Hurricane Chronicles comes out?? (Question of the year i know...)


----------



## Konoha (Dec 16, 2006)

Poseidon1120 said:


> So, yeaaaaa. Other than a cartoons legs and all. How you all gonna get through 2 months without going insane until the new Naruto:Hurricane Chronicles comes out?? (Question of the year i know...)


the answer of the year will be  *sorry guys i gotta say*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*ZOMG ZOMG ZOMG KAKASHI GAIDEN !!!!!!!1!!!1!!!!*


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

Poseidon1120 said:


> So, yeaaaaa.  Other than a cartoons legs and all.  How you all gonna get through 2 months without going insane until the new Naruto:Hurricane Chronicles comes out?? (Question of the year i know...)



I will do just fine I suppose, their are other things to do while the fillers continue you know.


----------



## timurcin23 (Dec 16, 2006)

Does anybody know with which Episode the Fillers had started ?

I?m thinking of delete them when the new Chronicles start ?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

timurcin23 said:


> Does anybody know with which Episode the Fillers had started ?
> 
> I?m thinking of delete them when the new Chronicles start ?



They started at episode 136 till the preasent I think.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 16, 2006)

^^ yes from episode 136 when jiraiya offers naruto 2.5 years of training so since episode 136 til now it's all fillers it means 67 filler episodes yet


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 16, 2006)

Too bad the training didn't come and these continuous fillers began.


----------



## timurcin23 (Dec 17, 2006)

and what is with the Eps with the "Past" of Anko and Kurenai are they Fillers too ...?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 17, 2006)

timurcin23 said:


> and what is with the Eps with the "Past" of Anko and Kurenai are they Fillers too ...?


Yeah, they are anime only stories that were not present in the manga.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 17, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timurcin23*
> _and what is with the Eps with the "Past" of Anko and Kurenai are they Fillers too ...?_


any episode after 135 it's a filler meaning the first filler episode was 136 just like again raiga /anko past / kurenai all fillers


----------



## UchihaDaisuke (Dec 17, 2006)

no more fillers damnit!


----------



## UchihaDaisuke (Dec 17, 2006)

*no more fillers*

damnit they get annoying


----------



## evilnarutofan (Dec 17, 2006)

Konoha said:


> ^^ yes from episode 136 when jiraiya offers naruto 2.5 years of training so since episode 136 til now it's all fillers it means 67 filler episodes yet



you must be a math genius or something... 

213 minus 135 = 78 fillers....


----------



## Kreig (Dec 17, 2006)

You forgot about episodes 101-106. Those are filler too. So its actually 213-130= 73 fillers


----------



## Rori (Dec 17, 2006)

101 is HALF filler.

The first part is actually manga.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 17, 2006)

Keep in mind about Sakura joining Tsunade in the first filler arc after 135 is manga storyline as well.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 17, 2006)

Kreig said:


> You forgot about episodes 101-106. Those are filler too. So its actually 213-130= 73 fillers



Wow 73 fillers all together, no onder it's dragged on so much.


----------



## Even (Dec 17, 2006)

there's also a ton of "filler" in the canon related episodes. Extending fights, adding stuff etc. Kimimaros past, for instance, was filler. so was Neji's 128 Jyuuken combo.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 17, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> 101 is HALF filler.
> 
> The first part is actually manga.


There are alot of episode that are canon but have alot of filler in them not just 101.

Edit: Beaten by one minute


----------



## Rori (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, and? 

I was picking out that list, not the whole series.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 17, 2006)

guys you got only one thing wrong 
episode 101 *Kakashi's face* it was special episode *omake* so i dosen't count as a filler


----------



## Hoshigaki (Dec 17, 2006)

hey! why dont we chance the title of the thread to "the official arguing about what is fillers and what isnt thread"?


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 17, 2006)

UchihaDaisuke said:


> no more fillers damnit!





UchihaDaisuke said:


> damnit they get annoying



We get it already, you hate the fillers as much as we do... double posting prooves it.


----------



## Even (Dec 18, 2006)

well, back on topic maybe? anyone seen anymore news on Shippuuden?? New pics or something?


----------



## gabha (Dec 18, 2006)

Konoha said:


> guys you got only one thing wrong
> episode 101 *Kakashi's face* it was special episode *omake* so i dosen't count as a filler



Do you mean the Episode itself is an omake, or the chapter it's based on? (because the first part of that episode is based off a special chapter).


----------



## Konoha (Dec 18, 2006)

gabha said:


> Do you mean the Episode itself is an omake, or the chapter it's based on? (because the first part of that episode is based off a special chapter).


 yes but the anime made it extended episode with faces of kakashi


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 18, 2006)

Does anyone think that Kakashi Gaiden will become an OVA, or an actural special episode?


----------



## Even (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope the KG will be anime episodes... since you need to know it to understand some stuff that happen in Part 2...


----------



## Rori (Dec 18, 2006)

> guys you got only one thing wrong
> episode 101 *Kakashi's face* it was special episode *omake* so i dosen't count as a filler



And it's already been said, half of the episode was the omake chapter. Those 3 ninja from where ever they were was all filler.



> We get it already, you hate the fillers as much as we do... double posting prooves it.



Well that's rich.


----------



## gabha (Dec 18, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Does anyone think that Kakashi Gaiden will become an OVA, or an actural special episode?



If they had half a brain they would include it in the regular series. But who knows.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Dec 18, 2006)

At this point, I believe KG will be included in Part 2. But if that's the case, I don't know when they would air it.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 18, 2006)

gabha said:


> If they had half a brain they would include it in the regular series. But who knows.



We since they allowed children to animate the filler episodes, I suppose they don't have much a brain to include it in the regular series.


----------



## Even (Dec 18, 2006)

Maybe it'll be the first episodes of Shippuuden.... buut I still got my hopes up for it being the last episodes of Part 1....


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 18, 2006)

hopes for HC

KG in the beginning
_Better animation_
Good lasting fight scenes
great voices
anything else i can think of goes here


----------



## Rori (Dec 18, 2006)

^ They're keeping the same VA's arn't they? o_O

I wouldn't expect them to be that different.

And better animation is a must.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah tahts right, they cant change the voices!!!
it would seem so bad, i mean just think of narutos VA to be different, lol but animation comes first on improvements


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 18, 2006)

pnkrock1984 said:


> yeah tahts right, they cant change the voices!!!
> it would seem so bad, i mean just think of narutos VA to be different, lol but animation comes first on improvements



They wont change the voices, since if they did it possibly would sound too wrong.


----------



## Nezo (Dec 18, 2006)

The females and everyone that already has a dark voice should keep their VAs. But damn, it's time for Naruto to hit puberty and his voice to become unpussified. If they don't change the VA, then the one doing the voice should atleast try to do it very differently.


----------



## Ramen80 (Dec 18, 2006)

Someone knows how many episodes is going to last the latest filler arc?
Maybe (if it's not too many ep.) after this filler arc they will air KG... hopefully


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 18, 2006)

Hopefully one episode, I really want Sippouden to start with Naruto returning.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't think KG will be released as the first part of Shippuuden. Don't you think that would seem a bit strange? You'd  get Naruto, with its new name and the new part of the story finally showing, a new OP with Naruto all grow'd up in it, then spend two+ episodes not even centering on him? It seems more likely to me that KG will come before the name change.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 18, 2006)

I wonder if Hurricane Chronicles will start off with Naruto returning?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 19, 2006)

come on guys only few weeks (2.5 months)  and we will see shippuden


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 19, 2006)

Konoha said:


> come on guys only few weeks (2.5 months)  and we will see shippuden



Yep only 8 weeks, 2 days, 12 hours and 22 minuites left to go


----------



## Mr. Hiyasaki (Dec 19, 2006)

maybe one of you can help me out, as my Japanese isn't the best, but from what I have been reading it sounds like Naruto will continue with filler episodes and then there will also be Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles which is based on the manga after the time jump and reason for a new name, as there are now two naruto series airing. As in the fillers don't end, but there is now a second naruto series based off the manga. Have any of you gathered the same information or am I completely wrong.


----------



## Rori (Dec 19, 2006)

> Yep only 8 weeks, 2 days, 12 hours and 22 minuites left to go



Is there *any* need to type out all of that?



> maybe one of you can help me out, as my Japanese isn't the best, but from what I have been reading it sounds like Naruto will continue with filler episodes and then there will also be Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles which is based on the manga after the time jump and reason for a new name, as there are now two naruto series airing. As in the fillers don't end, but there is now a second naruto series based off the manga. Have any of you gathered the same information or am I completely wrong.



Urm, yes? That's what the thread's about. o_O


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mr. Hiyasaki said:


> maybe one of you can help me out, as my Japanese isn't the best, but from what I have been reading it sounds like Naruto will continue with filler episodes and then there will also be Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles which is based on the manga after the time jump and reason for a new name, as there are now two naruto series airing. As in the fillers don't end, but there is now a second naruto series based off the manga. Have any of you gathered the same information or am I completely wrong.



Their wont be two Naruto series airing, once the fillers end on February 15th Naruto Hurrican Chronicles will begin... not what you think of the fillers continuing and HC airing at a different time.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 19, 2006)

Right now, there is a small possibility of KG airing prior to HC.   And with rumors that Episodes 216 and 217 are wrong (leaving the possibility of a rouse to hide the final episodes), we cannot really see this until the 216 preview this week.

As for the VAs of the Rookies having older voices, that shouldn't be a problem.   I doubt they will modify any the VAs, since the only voice that would need to be altered is Naruto's.   It is a coin toss to see if they use hardware to twink his voice or leave it alone.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 19, 2006)

i hope the titles are rumors but the original site cal.syoboi somthing did relesed the title


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 19, 2006)

They sound pretty much like rumours to me.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't worry too much about Naruto's voice.


----------



## speedlight (Dec 20, 2006)

so wait if its a difrent show that means there going to start from episode 1 damn there on 213 now


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 20, 2006)

speedlight said:


> so wait if its a difrent show that means there going to start from episode 1 damn there on 213 now



It's best to have a fresh start, than to continue with a series containing a long ass amount of episodes mostly made from fillers.


----------



## Akirasav (Dec 20, 2006)

True.  I cant even remember when the series stopped and the fillers started.


----------



## Ghostgrave (Dec 20, 2006)

It seemed only yesterday when the fillers started and it seemed only yesterday i took a pike and rammed it through my computer moniter, Good times Good times.........No actually they were not good times but oh well


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 20, 2006)

awesome! thumbs up hurricane chronicals here we come


----------



## .Tomasu (Dec 20, 2006)

Any updates/images ?
I don't want to see 32 pages


----------



## Seany (Dec 20, 2006)

Theres some new pics in another thread :3


----------



## Konoha (Dec 20, 2006)

thats the original thread


----------



## Croagunk (Dec 20, 2006)

So wait, those 216-17 titles were fake?! NOES!!<!@KML##

I got so excited when I saw them. :'[


----------



## elnaruto (Dec 21, 2006)

akatsuki said:


> So wait, those 216-17 titles were fake?! NOES!!<!@KML##
> 
> I got so excited when I saw them. :'[



no one is sure about that one, someone keeps saying that the titles are fake because of the summary of ep 215, but then again, no one is sure, Although they must be fake due to the reason that Naruto Hurricane Chronicles starts at ep 221, but then again, nobody knows.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 21, 2006)

Does it start at episode 221 for sure?


----------



## elnaruto (Dec 21, 2006)

Sariachan said:


> Does it start at episode 221 for sure?



sorry, my mistake, episode 221 would be the last episode of part 1.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2006)

For some reason i don't think they'll be showing Kakashi Gaiden arc. If they were it would've been announced by now. Considering its manga work and they wouldn't want to lump it in with fillers and have fans think thats still filler too. I think it'll be Movie 4.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 22, 2006)

Is it me, or does Shika's face look a little off? And Naruto's face still looks like hes young,


----------



## テマリ (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybe it's the camera angle on Shikamaru!

Hahaha!

I'm so excited that everytime i hear about NHC, I have to go to the bathroom @_@


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi guys! First post after almost a month of being hospitalized for loss of lots of blood as well as pneumonia! It was a FUN LONG month of december for me! Anyway, just glad to hear that NHC has finally been leaked!


----------



## Konoha (Dec 23, 2006)

^^ get well soon dude 

now tenten got a colored outfit  shes kinda cute


----------



## テマリ (Dec 23, 2006)

Tenten looks okay...

It's something "different"
XD

I think it's so tiring if they chose pink for tenten again

...Sakura's skirt-thing looks better if it's a contrasting color...

Sakura's an ugly forehead-girl anyway, so let her be ugly
*sigh* she's hopeless


I can't wait for Ino~


----------



## Jo-nov (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice pics of part 2's anime.  

Naruto does look a bit younger than his manga version.  I wonder if he will gradually mature physically like Ed did in FMA.


----------



## kanda (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice pics of part 2 one the page before Im dying to see all the other charcters in their anime format.

For some reason I dont like neji's look though.


----------



## myle (Dec 24, 2006)

Rock Lee looks nice! :-D


----------



## h-chan (Dec 25, 2006)

is it true that deidara is going to appear in episode 216?i don´t read the manga chapters...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2006)

He shouldn't but if the slim possibility that he does, it won't be canon


----------



## Saurus (Dec 25, 2006)

stick think naruto looks stupid with his rasengan


----------



## unknownxxaznxx (Dec 26, 2006)

man i wanna see how the new technique naruto makes look in the anime


----------



## Even (Dec 26, 2006)

new pic from Shonen Jump regarding Narutimate Accel, but they show some anime designs. (Originally posted by Crush!) *!CLICK HERE!*
also check out this page 
(the main site for Narutimate Accel, with anime designs of Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Deidara (is frequently updated I think... so there are more characters to come)


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 26, 2006)

Even said:


> new pic from Shonen Jump regarding Narutimate Accel, but they show some anime designs. (Originally posted by Crush!) Link removed
> also check out this page
> (the main site for Narutimate Accel, with anime designs of Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Deidara (is frequently updated I think... so there are more characters to come)



Oooooooo, cool. I like how they put Shikamaru and Temari together in that pic, it's a cute one. I wonder If she'll have any new moves in the game.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Dec 26, 2006)

Even said:


> new pic from Shonen Jump regarding Narutimate Accel, but they show some anime designs. (Originally posted by Crush!) Link removed
> also check out this page
> (the main site for Narutimate Accel, with anime designs of Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Deidara (is frequently updated I think... so there are more characters to come)



That magazine scan seems to comfirm the release date as April 5th!


----------



## Ramen80 (Dec 26, 2006)

Kazer said:


> That magazine scan seems to comfirm the release date as April 5th!



April 5??  
Wasn't it February 15???? 


Editohh.. i got it.. u meant the videogame, sorry, nevermind


----------



## hanss (Dec 26, 2006)

Just wondering, anyone knows if hurricane chronicles will air in widescreen?
HD resolution would be perfect


----------



## Catterix (Dec 26, 2006)

No one knows, but it seems quite likely seeing as 
1) Widescreen is the "big thing" among animes and many of them are transferring to this.
2) Its actually *cheaper* to do widescreen... though I'm not sure how, something to do with the computer's transitioning... or something, but saves a bundle.
3) Alot of the screen pics we've seen of Hurricane Chronciles have been by a 16:4 ratio I believe.


----------



## XShinobi~ANBUX (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, it does make it sound new, but probably make some new watchers think it's lame


----------



## Ghostgrave (Dec 27, 2006)

Widescreen huh? it would be very cool if they did that.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 28, 2006)

narutimate Accel = 5 april
naruto shipuuden (anime) - 15 feb


----------



## bavlondon (Dec 28, 2006)

MS81 said:


> Yes Naruto Accel and Naruto Hurricane Chronicles will be the shiznits.



I know about the hc one but whats the accel about? is that the movie?


----------



## bavlondon (Dec 28, 2006)

Catterix said:


> No one knows, but it seems quite likely seeing as
> 1) Widescreen is the "big thing" among animes and many of them are transferring to this.
> 2) Its actually *cheaper* to do widescreen... though I'm not sure how, something to do with the computer's transitioning... or something, but saves a bundle.
> 3) Alot of the screen pics we've seen of Hurricane Chronciles have been by a 16:4 ratio I believe.



Do you know where i can see some of these pics?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 29, 2006)

Konoha said:


> thats the original thread





テマリ said:


> Tenten looks okay...
> 
> It's something "different"
> XD
> ...




Well, the colored manga art of pt.2 Sakura, she had like a white/creamish colored skirt thing. Wow, I haven't been in here in a while, soo....

First things first, Gokuden, when you get back, please read the fucking manga, stop wasting yours and ours  braincells and efforts.

Second, as for the music, hell yeah they'll change it, this is japanese television we're talking about, they expect freshness, though, they won't completely rehaul all the music, they might remix it into more drastic renditions. Kinda like most of the music for final fantasy is the same, Naruto has a sort of a base soundtrack they build and embellish upon.

Thirdly, Kakashi Gaiden could appear at the begining of the new series, only if Pierrot thinks that the audience is sick of watching the main characters, though, it's hard to believe they don't think that already. Nope, Kakashi Gaiden could possibly not air until they find reason to do so, I don't believe Chiyo's "White Fang' comment is good enough for that, it'll probaly air after the first arc, probaly after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara gets revived




I still can't believe they're releasing a movie of part two, it's hardly been a couple months until the last one.

Off-topic, do you kinda feel that the pt.2 rookies designs kinda feel Advent Childrenish? O.o

Has anyone mentioned yet that the last filler episodes might be kinda exciting/good/non-crappy? They'd better be good, we're transitioning into a whole new series dammit! Though, it's strongly suggested that the last filler episodes would be the only best ones.

So, yeah, that's my 12 cents, I think I might have forgotten stuff, don't blame me, I was in a crying fit e.e


----------



## Kayuuko (Dec 29, 2006)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I still can't believe they're releasing a movie of part two, it's hardly been a couple months until the last one.



Erm... there is ONE movie every year. The movie won't be released until July or August anyway...~


----------



## reddik (Dec 29, 2006)

so what's the movie for part 2 about?


----------



## Ghostgrave (Dec 29, 2006)

no one knows yet, I'm guessing if they do release something about the movie it will be in the first episode of Part 2.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 30, 2006)

anyone can quickly tell me the date when first episode of part 2 is coming out? is it 1/11/07?


----------



## Melero (Dec 30, 2006)

Phantom said:


> anyone can quickly tell me the date when first episode of part 2 is coming out? is it 1/11/07?



I'm not exactually sure but according to some topics in the forums part 2 will start on 2/15/07.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 30, 2006)

Yea, but on [SS-Eclipse] Kanon - 13 (XviD) [46E188DC].avi there are airdates posted on front page (ep 216 sounds like part2 title):
 Jpn. 01/11/07 *Episode 216:* "The Disappearing Craftsman, The Targeted Shukaku" 

Jpn. 01/18/07 *Episode 217:* "Suna's Allies, The Konoha Shinobi"

Jpn. 01/25/07 *Episode 218:* "The Sealed Sand Water Tiger's Counterattack"


----------



## Lok (Dec 30, 2006)

^ Actually all three of them sounds like season two titles, but who cares anyway, we're getting a double episode on the 15th of Febuary!


----------



## Parn1024 (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 30, 2006)

hey that page is nice!

anyhow I wonder wat does it say.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 31, 2006)

Akatsuki Leader said:


> hey that page is nice!
> 
> anyhow I wonder wat does it say.



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6916EA8R


----------



## Catterix (Dec 31, 2006)

Not that this is a big deal, but has anyone else registered that with this; Naruto is actually ending.

I dunno about others, but Naruto was the first real anime I downloaded in Japanese and its what introduced me to the whole anime world. I dunno, I just feel nostalgic slightly to think that its actually going to end.

I mean we got so excited for Part 2 material, that we forget that this is actually the end of Naruto the anime. Not that alot is going to change mind you, but still.

Anyway, I just thought I may as well say.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 31, 2006)

Phantom said:


> Yea, but on here! there are airdates posted on front page (ep 216 sounds like part2 title):
> Jpn. 01/11/07 *Episode 216:* "The Disappearing Craftsman, The Targeted Shukaku"
> 
> Jpn. 01/18/07 *Episode 217:* "Suna's Allies, The Konoha Shinobi"
> ...


No, this is the title of the next episodes, but it is not Part II. If you watch episode 214/215 and check the preview at the end for 216, you will see its not the Part II story, just a filler arc involving the sand siblings. Part II, Naruto: Shippuuden, starts on Feb 15.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 31, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Not that this is a big deal, but has anyone else registered that with this; Naruto is actually ending.
> 
> I dunno about others, but Naruto was the first real anime I downloaded in Japanese and its what introduced me to the whole anime world. I dunno, I just feel nostalgic slightly to think that its actually going to end.
> 
> ...


Better ended than dragged like DB was.


----------



## reddik (Dec 31, 2006)

Sariachan said:


> Better ended than dragged like DB was.



Agreed with that, DB did drag on for a bit too long but atleast it wasn't full of dozens for filler episodes like Naruto was


----------



## myle (Dec 31, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Naruto is actually ending.
> 
> I dunno about others, but Naruto was the first real anime I downloaded in Japanese and its what introduced me to the whole anime world. I dunno, I just feel nostalgic slightly to think that its actually going to end.
> 
> I mean we got so excited for Part 2 material, that we forget that this is actually the end of Naruto the anime.



Unfortunately, you are true. But fillers were killing Naruto's fans!! Every good (or bad) thing in this life has an end. Let's hope that we will enjoy the rest part of Naruto!


----------



## Kelci (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy crap, when you said Naruto was ending I thought you meant actually ending. Then I realized what you meant. ehehe


----------



## Ghostgrave (Jan 1, 2007)

i just hope when part 2 is broadcasted they dont put fillers at the end of it


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 2, 2007)

Ghostgrave said:


> i just hope when part 2 is broadcasted they dont put fillers at the end of it



Hopefully, Studio Pierrot would take that valuable lesson to heart, or at least show some restraint in putting fillers in. Though, more often than not, they'll probaly resort to almost a hundred plus fillers if they're at the end of their source material rope, since they can get more money than just airing blank air.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 2, 2007)

reddik said:


> Agreed with that, DB did drag on for a bit too long but atleast it wasn't full of dozens for filler episodes like Naruto was


I was talking about the manga, which always counts more than the anime imho.  ^^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 2, 2007)

Coincidentally enough, February the 15th is also the day Viz Media announced that they got the license to the Naruto anime.


----------



## Bedlam66 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ghostgrave said:


> i just hope when part 2 is broadcasted they dont put fillers at the end of it


If they end up catching up again Fillers or Not airing it at all is the only option.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 3, 2007)

well there gonna be fillers in part 2 but they dont want to catch up with the anime they will extend the fights


----------



## KOJ (Jan 3, 2007)

> *Posted by Bedlam66:* If they end up catching up again Fillers or Not airing it at all is the only option.



Yeah, but that's why its been suggested over and over again that fillers should be placed at certain places in the manga where there is an opportunity to do so. I'm not a manga reader but I remember a thread about this a while back where the manga readers discussed places in part 2 that could handle fillers, and according to them, with proper planning on the studio's part, we shouldn't have to be faced with the same situation of 1.5 years of filler on the trot again.


----------



## Foosito (Jan 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ZOMG!! Z0MG!!11 FILLERS ARE ENDING 

/CRIES 

FILLERZ > NARUTO OMFGZZ

MY HOPEZ ARE ENDING FEB 15!!!!1


----------



## Kreig (Jan 3, 2007)

I can;t wait till Feb 15th. It will be a good day for all anime fans.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 3, 2007)

People are going crazy!!!   XD


----------



## darkwater297 (Jan 5, 2007)

They should be it's been like 2 fucking years of fillers.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 6, 2007)

Foosito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it was comfirmed of many thousand source's Feb 15 and 30 members their birthday on feb


----------



## Takekura (Jan 6, 2007)

One month from the airing date...
Wow... *CAN'T WAIT FOR IT!!!*


----------



## Ofeigr (Jan 6, 2007)

Damn only 1 month away ! Can't wait. It's gonna be so awesone.


----------



## ZoePayne (Jan 7, 2007)

Well...I'm new here and I'd like to join!^^* I hope no one has posted this before if so...Sorry!!!Enjoy!


----------



## sezo (Jan 7, 2007)

evertime the same all we do is waiting first 1.5 years filler then the 15.2 and after that we will cry after every episode because we have to wait another week 

but I think its worth


----------



## Omega id (Jan 7, 2007)

Question: That Shippuden game... anyone know what system its going to be for? Cause I hope its on PS2... I dont wanna see it exclusively on a system I cant even afford or own yet (PS3, 360, Wii).


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2007)

There's one for PS2: Narutimate Accel

And one for Gamecube: Naruto GNT GX


----------



## Omega id (Jan 7, 2007)

Alright, thanks for confirming that Catterix.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 7, 2007)

i just have a question many people say that fillers are ending on Feb 15...but the new epesiod set to air the 11 is called "The artisan disappears - The targeted Shukaku" now this sounds like its about ded and sasori coming to the sand. Now i was just wondering if its deffinatly Feb 15 and if it is then i am going to laugh because the animators have deffinatly gone out of their way to trick fans with the whole memory of flames and now this title and the next eps title of The Sand's allies - The Leaf's shinobi hahah


----------



## dubai909 (Jan 7, 2007)

Catterix said:


> There's one for PS2: Narutimate Accel
> 
> And one for Gamecube: Naruto GNT GX



No it is for Wii not GC

see my Signature


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 7, 2007)

I also confirm that Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX is for Wii... and Datel should be doing a working freeloader while we talk!  ^^


----------



## Catterix (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry, I actually meant Wii, I'm getting them confuddled. Just Friday I was talking about he Wii game with some mates at school.

So yes, its for the Wii.

Either way, what he cared about was the PS2 one


----------



## Konoha (Jan 7, 2007)

the naruto Wii is something clash of ex and the ps2 the narutimate accel


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 7, 2007)

^ Yes, they are completely different series developed by two different teams... so everyone will get something, in the end. I just hope both will be good games.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2007)

I hope they can launch some wallpapers soon.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 7, 2007)

^^ yeah i cant wait for naruto wallpapers


----------



## Kelci (Jan 7, 2007)

I love the wallpapers for Naruto, they're always so cool and go along with the person/people's personalities!


----------



## ZoePayne (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah!I also want to see some walls and the manga calendar for 2007. I know it's been released but I can't find it!!!


----------



## dubai909 (Jan 8, 2007)

ZoePayne said:


> Yeah!I also want to see some walls and the manga calendar for 2007. I know it's been released but I can't find it!!!



it is here



It was on  but now sold out -_-


----------



## Konoha (Jan 8, 2007)

didn't know that naruto part 2 got calender


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jan 8, 2007)

Quick question and forgive me if someone has asked this question already:

When the fillers do end by February 15(?), will the anime go right into part 2 or will there be a month long break of no anime?  My reason for asking this question is because in a shonen jump magazine they said that Hurricane Chronicles would begin the spring, and last time I checked, February is not spring time.

Maybe it was just a ball-park figure by Shonen Jump or not, but I am curious as to what may happen.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazingly, what we have confirmed is that Part 2, or Shippuden begins on the 15th. We have no confirmation of when the fillers will end.

So its Shippuden that begins on the 15th of February, and the fillers will end some time before that.

In Japan, the "Spring TV Season" starts in February and carries on until April, and then its the Summer TV Season. Strange, but ah wells.


----------



## dubai909 (Jan 8, 2007)

there is no break

part 2 will start on February 15 as an one hour special

thread


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jan 8, 2007)

Catterix said:


> In Japan, the "Spring TV Season" starts in February and carries on until April, and then its the Summer TV Season. Strange, but ah wells.


I did not know that.  Very interesting and thanks for the info Catterix and dubai909.


----------



## Even (Jan 8, 2007)

God bless the Japanese and their strange seasons
I sure hope we'll see KG after the next filler arc...


----------



## Smash_2451 (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone here actually LIVE in Japan and will be able to see it when it comes on or are most of us just the people that are waiting for someone to upload it on YouTube, AnimeEpisodes, or anywhere?

Because as good as Hurricane Chronicles sound, it'd be kind of wack if you had to not only wait for someone to upload it (and add accurate subtitles), but with Google cracking down on anime nowadays, whose to say how long it would stay up?

Is there someone on here or YouTube that would be willing to upload the episodes?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 8, 2007)

Even said:


> God bless the Japanese and their strange seasons
> I sure hope we'll see KG after the next filler arc...


 god i hope so


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually, Japanese people resoning behind seasons is better, since for them the "peak" of each season is in the middle of it, and not in the start.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope they'll add an eye catcher in between commercials.


----------



## Asherah (Jan 8, 2007)

I cannot believe how ridiculously excited I got watching the not-even-20-seconds trailer. SASUKE WAS THERE. FOR LIKE 0.1 OF A SECOND BUT HE WAS THERE! Aaaah I miss downloading Naruto every week...it'll be nice to get back into the habit. I hope there's an awesome op song, too, and the animation is upgraded. Just can't wait, really. I'll definitely be going straight for the raw with this.


----------



## Yagami (Jan 8, 2007)

Have a question.

When part 2 starts,approximately how long will it take until the anime catches the manga again?

because I dont like the idea of another filler season.


----------



## Ankoku15 (Jan 9, 2007)

the way to figure out when the manga will catch up again is to simply average the chapter ammount used in each episode and then you can know how many weeks/episodes untill it either ends or returns to fillers


----------



## Yagami (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah but I don't read the manga.

How many chapters do they usually use in one ep?


----------



## Catterix (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, right now, the manga is 102 chapters ahead of the spot where the anime cut off from the manga. So in turn, 102 chapters ahead of the actual anime.

By the time the anime begins, it'll be 108 chapters ahead. Which if the anime has no filler episodes anywhere in Part 2, it should take 62 episodes to reach where the manga is *now*. And that is if the anime directly follows the manga with little to no filler at all. But, by then, the manga will have progressed another 62 chapters which will give us an extra 30/40 episodes or so. 

So overall, if there is no filler whatsoever, we're looking at around 100 episodes right off the bat of canon material.

But hopefully, there will be filler, with many fights being extended, some scenes lengthened, episodes drawn out a bit more and also, small filler arcs (like 10 eps or so) placed inbetween major canon arcs.

So I predict around 120 episodes. Which is over 2 years worth 

And probably by then, the manga will be reaching its end anyway, so... yeah.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 9, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Well, right now, the manga is 102 chapters ahead of the spot where the anime cut off from the manga. So in turn, 102 chapters ahead of the actual anime.
> 
> By the time the anime begins, it'll be 108 chapters ahead. Which if the anime has no filler episodes anywhere in Part 2, it should take 62 episodes to reach where the manga is *now*. And that is if the anime directly follows the manga with little to no filler at all. But, by then, the manga will have progressed another 62 chapters which will give us an extra 30/40 episodes or so.
> 
> ...


and dont forget that every week we get a chapter so 51 chapters per year so it's like 150  something chapters we will have around 70 episode and if there any extened fights we will have at least 80 episodes and between canon arcs there some omake or filler thats 90 or 95 episode unless the manga alil bit more far so we will continue until the end of naruto BUT if theres part 3 thats mean naruto AKA Dragon ball clone exactly


----------



## [dB] (Jan 9, 2007)

Naruto Shippūden Preview


----------



## dubai909 (Jan 9, 2007)

Extended Teaser

  42s


----------



## ZoePayne (Jan 9, 2007)

Woooaaa!Thank you so much!!!*^^*


----------



## Even (Jan 9, 2007)

Extended teaser = AWESOME!!!


----------



## shadow__nin (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking good, I can't wait.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jan 9, 2007)

That trailer was so cool and it's almost here now


----------



## MaxP2P (Jan 9, 2007)

Question about the "new" naruto.

Will those like me, that stopped watching Naruto a few episodes after the fillers started be able to jump straight into this "back-to-manga" story, or have the fillers actually had any episodes that are a "must-watch" in order to understand and be able to watching Naruto: Hurrican Chronicles without going all "OMG! WTF! When did this happend?!"?

Thanks! ^^


----------



## Kreig (Jan 9, 2007)

No. You can just skip to Shippuden.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Jan 9, 2007)

dubai909 said:


> Extended Teaser
> 
> I love this song <3  42s



Whoa it's supercool seeing Sasuke back in action again


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 9, 2007)

The more i watch it, the more i want it NOW! STOP TEASING ME


----------



## jakuzo (Jan 9, 2007)

Lol, I can't wait.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 9, 2007)

Interesting. 

Going the same path as Dragonball in reference to the name change.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 9, 2007)

dubai909 said:


> Extended Teaser
> 
> Practical and safe! For kids.  42s



Thanx alot! I just shit on my pants...


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 9, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Going the same path as Dragonball in reference to the name change.


You didn't know the name was changing?  It was announced in November I think.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 9, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> You didn't know the name was changing?  It was announced in November I think.


Haven't kept up with the anime too much lately seeing as how I stopped watching after around episode 150...


----------



## Ricey (Jan 9, 2007)

it sounds werid but i actually dont mind if they gave me a offer of stoping naruto for a year completey and after show a whole years worth of part 2 all at once. haha maybe it because i started watching naruto late and just saw everything all at once


----------



## NoHero (Jan 9, 2007)

yaaaaa so I havent even herd about NHR, so what is it and dose it hav anything to do with the manga


----------



## jakuzo (Jan 9, 2007)

Actually, I'm pretty sure the timeskip has already occured in the manga. And its like the main characters are coming back from their 3 year training with Jiraiya, Oro, and Tsunade etc.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 9, 2007)

NoHero said:


> yaaaaa so I havent even herd about NHR, so what is it and dose it hav anything to do with the manga


Assuming NHR = Hurricane Chronicles, yes. It's picking up where it left off with the manga storyline, post time skip.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jan 10, 2007)

[dB];6608999 said:
			
		

> Naruto Shippūden Preview





dubai909 said:


> Extended Teaser
> 
> 42s



pretty coo!  can i download it i will make gif for my bro ... pls  might rep for you for download able...


----------



## テマリ (Jan 10, 2007)

I was hoping that they'll get some scenes from the anime but...

Oh well, good thing i wasnt expecting much from the trailer xD

It's just unfair that they show Temari in Naruto's eyes at the start... we didnt see her full face... *nyuks, how unsatisfied*


----------



## Konoha (Jan 10, 2007)

i hope they have better quality than fillers :S


----------



## dubai909 (Jan 10, 2007)

Baby Raptor

omomuki 43s RAW


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jan 10, 2007)

dude4 said:


> [DATS] Digimon Savers - 32 [XviD][4EACBADC].avi  for Baby Raptor





dubai909 said:


> Baby Raptor
> 
> I think this guy means us. 43s RAW



thank you for link and rep on your way ..!!! 


i can't wait for feb 15....


updated:: for both post i can't give you rep becasue i am too much give rep , i will give you rep in 24 hour   i am sorry  dont worry on rep in your rep bar in 24 hour! !_!


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Jan 10, 2007)

finally those people who have been watching since ep 130s can actually breathe now, lol


----------



## dilbot (Jan 10, 2007)

for those who dont wanna dl it 

i have the english subbed extended version.

This is my song. <333


----------



## Konoha (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks dude but hinata looked like she still have a short hair


----------



## Kayuuko (Jan 11, 2007)

Konoha said:


> thanks dude but hinata looked like she still have a short hair



She has long hair... you have to watch it screen by screen to notice it.


----------



## dubai909 (Jan 11, 2007)

Konoha said:


> thanks dude but hinata looked like she still have a short hair



Fonster Mox answer?s it

[SD]_D.Gray-man_-_14_[F3867D80]


----------



## Konoha (Jan 11, 2007)

as long as the backgroud is black its hard to notice


----------



## dude4 (Jan 11, 2007)

if anyone needs to dawnload the series heres a link


----------



## Suiken_User (Jan 14, 2007)

*Kakashi Gaiden*

So are they gonna have the Kakashi Gaiden plot arc in the show?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 14, 2007)

no one knows dude^^^


----------



## Lammy (Jan 14, 2007)

Damn you Pazuzu! Why did you have to translate Shippudden as Hurricane Chronicles? Grrr... 

GOTTA CATCH 'EM ALL! IT'S YOU AND ME!! YOU KNOW IT'S OUR DESTINY! OOH YOU'RE MY BEST FRIEND, IN A WORLD WE MUST DEFEND! _*POKEMON*_!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 14, 2007)

lol, bandana dan. How about we just call it what we want, and leave everyone else confused?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 15, 2007)

lets just call it shippuden


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jan 15, 2007)

i come back on here to see this! naruto is going back to the original storyline, the fillers will die by next month...damn i feel like crying tears of joy. i got my bleach back and now my naruto too


----------



## dude4 (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is something from me


----------



## Even (Jan 15, 2007)

those are pretty old, but thanks anyways


----------



## Hellbender (Jan 15, 2007)

Are there anymore pictures of Shippuuden?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 15, 2007)

Hellbender said:


> Are there anymore pictures of Shippuuden?



[GNU]Venus_Versus_Virus_-_01[5F125685]H264]


----------



## ZoePayne (Jan 15, 2007)

I found this!Hope you like them ^^* I think Sakura is supposed to be....more pretty? I thought the quality would improve...^.^ I found her face and chest weird...What do you think?Maybe I'm wrong!


----------



## kyubisharingan (Jan 15, 2007)

DUDE someone already posted that. wats ur problem.

BTW does anyone know where i can get one of those Naruto part 2 count down sigs/banners???


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## ZoePayne (Jan 15, 2007)

kyubisharingan said:


> DUDE someone already posted that. wats ur problem.
> 
> BTW does anyone know where i can get one of those Naruto part 2 count down sigs/banners???



Thanks for that count down ashen-shugar!


----------



## evilnarutofan (Jan 15, 2007)

it is supported in wide layer <---- wait... am i getting this wrong as its supported broughtly with stuff like promotion material etc.. or does this actually refer to WIDESCREEN ?????


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 15, 2007)

man i can't wait when lee learns too open more gates.... its gonna be frikin badass....


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jan 15, 2007)

dude4 said:


> Here is something from me



thanx for the pics man


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh, I almost forgot, the music in the trailer in 216, from that tiny loop of music, what does everyone think that the music is gonna be like? Good, bad, or just blah?


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 15, 2007)

Its been getting better, hopefully it will continue


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 16, 2007)

So any idea when the new preview will be released today?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 16, 2007)

guys notice shikamarus eyes on sakura  :rofl


----------



## Radharn (Jan 16, 2007)

Konoha said:


> guys notice shikamarus eyes on sakura  :rofl



LOL. Yeah I noticed.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jan 16, 2007)

Radharn said:


> LOL. Yeah I noticed.



i noticed that to 

maybe a little bit of forshadowing


----------



## Renegade (Jan 16, 2007)

Temari and Sakura:


----------



## Even (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the music in the series will be just as good as it have been up until now


----------



## kerlon44 (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't wait for part 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its gonna be soooo cool!!!!!!


----------



## durtycheese (Jan 18, 2007)

OMFG PART 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after 1000 fillers finally!!!!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jan 18, 2007)

might you be able to download of you tube, the new series


----------



## Shiron (Jan 18, 2007)

Dmoney729 said:


> might you be able to download of you tube, the new series


Most likely. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be uploaded there, if Naruto was.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jan 18, 2007)

this is really great.....damn i cant wait


----------



## Pazuzu (Jan 18, 2007)

Quick update.

Episode 220, "Off On Our Journey", is confirmed as the last episode of Naruto, and will air on the 8th of February.
The following week has Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles blasting off with a double episode. According to one of my sources, they're going back to episode 1 for the new series, but that's not 100% confirmed.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks, Paz.

I hope they start over, myself. It'd be cool to have the series have a totally fresh new start.


----------



## bavlondon (Jan 19, 2007)

Just saw the 2 trailers. The music in the second one sounds really good.


----------



## durtycheese (Jan 19, 2007)

i might actaully watch the naruto anime again!


----------



## mondk (Jan 20, 2007)

Should i stop reading the manga after they shows Naruto Shippuden? So that i don't be spoil by the story..but it hard to stop reading the manga..it so addictive.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 20, 2007)

Up to you really.

There's several arguments each way, such as you've already read this far, why not carry on?

It just depends on what you enjoy more really I guess


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2007)

> It'd be cool to have the series have a totally fresh new start.


 Right..... but its more like just another season.


----------



## moezee (Jan 20, 2007)

how do you think part 2 will start off


----------



## Burnface (Jan 20, 2007)

moezee said:


> how do you think part 2 will start off



Probably the same way it did in the manga, with Naruto mostly out of frame at first until he runs up to look at the view of Konoha.
They used this scene in the accel game too.


----------



## pancake (Jan 21, 2007)

OMG.
WOW.
I am soo excited for Shippuuden!
I loved the preview soo much!
HINATA IS SO PRETTY X_X
Ino is prettier too.
Lee and Guy look the same.
GAARA. 

And one question:

Whose voice is that in the beginning? The one who speaks? I thought it was Sasuke but some people are saying it's Naruto O_O


----------



## Renegade (Jan 21, 2007)

candyxfruit said:


> OMG.
> WOW.
> I am soo excited for Shippuuden!
> I loved the preview soo much!
> ...


Right at the beggining, it's some women, then it's Naruto through the rest of the preview.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 21, 2007)

candyxfruit said:


> OMG.
> WOW.
> I am soo excited for Shippuuden!
> I loved the preview soo much!
> ...


yes it was naruto with the same voice actor with little heavier sound tone


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2007)

God I can't wait until it comes out.  There are so many things I wanna see animated.


----------



## TrueKimimaro (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm so excited but sadly the sub's for it probably won't come out for about 3 months seeing that dattebayo hasn't come out with movie number 3. If I am worng about this please tell me so. I get my Naruto Movies off of sayainisland.com Thanks so much for this thread.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 21, 2007)

TrueKimimaro said:


> I'm so excited but sadly the sub's for it probably won't come out for about 3 months seeing that dattebayo hasn't come out with movie number 3. If I am worng about this please tell me so. I get my Naruto Movies off of sayainisland.com Thanks so much for this thread.



Is the third one out yet? It should be subbed if it's out on DVD, though, I don't know if the third one is out on DVD yet.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think the 3rd movie comes out until the dvd comes out. The DVD usually come out in April, I think.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 22, 2007)

TrueKimimaro said:


> I'm so excited but sadly the sub's for it probably won't come out for about 3 months seeing that dattebayo hasn't come out with movie number 3. If I am worng about this please tell me so. I get my Naruto Movies off of sayainisland.com Thanks so much for this thread.



Umm... the reason why they havent released it subbed is because its not available to them. Dattebayo wait for the DVD of the film to be released, buy it, and sub it. Its usually out within 2 days of DVD release. It's gonna be released in April hopefully.

In other words - We're going to be getting Shippuden episodes a day or so after it airs in Japan.

Keep strong oh ye of little faith


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Today is Monday, does that mean a new commercial will be aired?


----------



## Wilham (Jan 22, 2007)

Pazuzu said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Episode 220, "Off On Our Journey", is confirmed as the last episode of Naruto, and will air on the 8th of February.
> The following week has Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles blasting off with a double episode. According to one of my sources, they're going back to episode 1 for the new series, but that's not 100% confirmed.



sweet. just a few weeks away, can't wait. and yeah they should start fresh since all the damn fillers.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 22, 2007)

But still, the last episode of Naruto. Dunno why but that still strikes a cord.

Even if we get Part 2 right afterwards, its still the end of the series that got many people into anime... Ah wells lol


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 22, 2007)

I wish they would start at 221 with part 2, like the manga started at 245, right away. O well.


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2007)

Senior_Superboy said:


> Today is Monday, does that mean a new commercial will be aired?



No, that was only for that one special time. The next preview we get should be at the end of 218 this Thursday.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Alright, thanks for the info. Geg.


----------



## pancake (Jan 23, 2007)

Man.. this sucks.. We haven't seen any....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata, Kiba and Shino action. >_> I really wanna see how much Hinata has improved. =/


----------



## shadow__nin (Jan 23, 2007)

Geg said:


> No, that was only for that one special time. The next preview we get should be at the end of 218 this Thursday.



Thanks I hope the preview will be longer than 30secs.:amazed


----------



## calimike (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone already aware of this report.  



> according to ANN,
> 
> Episode titles: 2007-02-15
> 1.  Homecoming
> ...


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 23, 2007)

^^yes we are aware that ANN is an unreliable source as far as episode info


----------



## Shiron (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't Quote the spoiler Shiron...xDD..~TBH
Um, spoiler much? Be careful what you say, since this is the anime section.

Anyway, I know, I just can't wait to see some of the awesome new jutsus be animated. There's just so much awesomeness in Part 2.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 24, 2007)

OMG! NARUTO PART II IS ALMOST HERE!


----------



## pancake (Jan 24, 2007)

Methwolf said:


> OMG! NARUTO PART II IS ALMOST HERE!





I know!!! -squeals-


----------



## CJ32X (Jan 25, 2007)

*spoiler question*


*Spoiler*: __ 



is it true kakashi gaiden wont be shown?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 25, 2007)

CJ32X said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> is it true kakashi gaiden wont be shown?


It will most likely be shown, but nobody knows when.


----------



## Even (Jan 25, 2007)

We all know that ANN is not a trustable site for episode titles, BUT cal.syoboi.jp IS! There already is a thread here about the 3 first titles for Shippuuden, and they come from the reliable site, so this time you actually CAN trust ANN


----------



## pancake (Jan 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How long does it usually take for a new Naruto manga chapter to come up?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 26, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How long does it usually take for a new Naruto manga chapter to come up?


A week.                  .


----------



## Suiken_User (Jan 26, 2007)

Even said:


> We all know that ANN is not a trustable site for episode titles, BUT cal.syoboi.jp IS! There already is a thread here about the 3 first titles for Shippuuden, and they come from the reliable site, so this time you actually CAN trust ANN



Well ANN also says that the second and third episodes of Shippuuden will air on February 22nd.  Does this mean there will be a 1 hour special on the 15th and then a double episode the week after?  Or is it just a typo :\?


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Jan 26, 2007)

The first episode is one hour. Either that or it's two episodes in an hour span.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Jan 26, 2007)

its 2 episodes... like when part 1 released it was two episode special.... but it would be nice if it would have a one-hour span....


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 28, 2007)

I can't wait till the ep is posted up for DD after airing, and also you know, i've been wondering.......about konohamaru, if we'll see him again or something and i can't wait to see what the first game for this new series will be.


----------



## Krahiz (Jan 29, 2007)

*-krahiz-*

Hurricane Chroicles huh? , sounds a bit lame, Shippuuden sounded more cool to me, i'll use that instead, thanks for the info by the way, you will be remebered


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2007)

Uryū Ishida said:


> I can't wait till the ep is posted up for DD after airing, and also you know, i've been wondering.......about konohamaru, if we'll see him again or something and i can't wait to see what the first game for this new series will be.


There are two games for Shippuuden coming.
Narutimate Accel for the PS2 and Naruto Shippuuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX for the Wii. there are threads with trailers for the game in the gaming section of this forum


----------



## DeadlyKunai (Jan 29, 2007)

I want kakashi gaiden so bad   Imma watch it 5+ times!!


----------



## R_Lee86 (Jan 29, 2007)

Why does every one want KG animated so much? I thought it was crap.


----------



## Maes (Jan 29, 2007)

R_Lee86 said:


> Why does every one want KG animated so much? I thought it was crap.



You are by far the minority on this issue, most people consider KG to be very highquality and an important character piece.  Since Kakashi is much more of a presence in part 2 than he was in the latter half of part 1, KG would be a good idea to animate.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 29, 2007)

R_Lee86 said:


> Why does every one want KG animated so much? I thought it was crap.



Yondaime
Obito
Kakashi + how he gained the Sharingan

Those are basically the biggest reasons why people want to see it animated. I'm sure anime purists would wanna know how he got it too. And plus, it's good stuff. A lot of Yondaime pwning ninja, and even a little history on Kakashi and why he's the way he is now.


----------



## Luga (Jan 29, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yondaime
> Obito
> Kakashi + how he gained the Sharingan
> 
> Those are basically the biggest reasons why people want to see it animated. I'm sure anime purists would wanna know how he got it too. And plus, it's good stuff. A lot of Yondaime pwning ninja, and even a little history on Kakashi and why he's the way he is now.



Well I read the manga for Kakashi gaiden becouse I heard it wasnt going to be aired, though my bet is it will be in flashbacks over time


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 31, 2007)

^i would rather have it ONE BIG FLASHBACK than random flashbacks or an OVA...

BTW...does anyobdy have the new Cal.Syoboi.jp link for Naruto Shippuden?? I need to bookmark it and get rid of the old one


----------



## Takekura (Jan 31, 2007)

wow... can't wait to watch eps 219...
last fillers eps and preview for canon story...
any hope for kakashi gaiden?
yes... there it is!!!


----------



## Kei Kurono (Jan 31, 2007)

From what's going on so far, I'm guessing KG will become an OVA or something like that.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 31, 2007)

i dont think there gonna be an ova this year


----------



## whitecrowz (Jan 31, 2007)

too bad there ain't no Kakashi Gaiden... Maybe they'll release it as a movie...


----------



## Wilham (Jan 31, 2007)

I hope KG isn't done as an ova. that would suck and so would having it done as multiple flash backs.


----------



## McAleeCh (Jan 31, 2007)

pnkrock1984 said:


> ^i would rather have it ONE BIG FLASHBACK than random flashbacks or an OVA...
> 
> BTW...does anyobdy have the new Cal.Syoboi.jp link for Naruto Shippuden?? I need to bookmark it and get rid of the old one





= )


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 31, 2007)

^THANKS!!

btw I downloaded the bleach RAW and i saw a commercial for the Naruto Card Game...(part II characters) and i took some snapshots of it...

*I know there are threads and stuff on this, ill post it anyway


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pia-chan (Feb 1, 2007)

i thinks was not necesary another Name, well, anyway... Naruto Shippuden sounds good... but... Hurrican chronicles? i think... i dont like it...


----------



## Asuma (Feb 1, 2007)

Yay for Shippuuden!
(source is 2chan)


----------



## Konoha (Feb 1, 2007)

pnkrock1984 said:


> ^THANKS!!
> 
> btw I downloaded the bleach RAW and i saw a commercial for the Naruto Card Game...(part II characters) and i took some snapshots of it...
> 
> ...



i see yondaime in the third picture


----------



## テマリ (Feb 1, 2007)

Suikotsu said:


> Yay for Shippuuden!
> (source is 2chan)



XD
...Wait, the animation is still the same..


----------



## Konoha (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah crappy filler team animators


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't expect too much from part 2 visuals, the animation team hasn't changed, and Naruto is a very long anime with a too low budget in comparition to make it better than this.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 1, 2007)

Sariachan said:


> Don't expect too much from part 2 visuals, the animation team hasn't changed, and Naruto is a very long anime with a too low budget in comparition to make it better than this.


Naruto has several animation teams all the time, I don't think we can really tell the quality of animation from this single still, and personally I think it looks decent. Certainly better than fillers, the eye colour's right, shading's decent, proportions are right again. Looks fine to me.


----------



## Yondaime Hokage (Feb 1, 2007)

naruto is soupose 2 be like 14.5 alrealy by now so no wonder y he gets his asss kicked by sasue lolz jk i know its just filrs/


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 1, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Naruto has several animation teams all the time, I don't think we can really tell the quality of animation from this single still, and personally I think it looks decent. Certainly better than fillers, the eye colour's right, shading's decent, proportions are right again. Looks fine to me.


Well, I was talking in general... ^^'
Anyway I'm so used to the manga art, that I don't usually like the animation visuals.


----------



## テマリ (Feb 1, 2007)

I wish the anime was as proportioned as the manga T_T

...Animation looks decent, but you know... They could have AT LEAST made it better, at least by 5%...?

I see no difference


----------



## Pia-chan (Feb 1, 2007)

i hope, at leat, something like this:

i hope same quality in the animation... ^^


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't really see a problem with that picture. Compared to what we've been getting recently it's definitely not bad. Better quality. That and god...as long as it doesn't get as bad as the fillers did animation wise then I'll be satisfied.

I think my only problem with it is that most of the characters that have appeared in screen caps look way younger then they appear in the manga. I understand they are mostly 15-16, but I was expecting it to match the manga a bit more appearance wise.


----------



## Pia-chan (Feb 1, 2007)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I think my only problem with it is that most of the characters that have appeared in screen caps look way younger then they appear in the manga. I understand they are mostly 15-16, but I was expecting it to match the manga a bit more appearance wise.


just like the fist image showed in the manga. i think later he will see older.


----------



## Even (Feb 1, 2007)

Konoha said:


> i see yondaime in the third picture


ZOMG!!! Maybe it's a sign of teh Kakashi Gaiden ZOMG!!!111one!


----------



## Si Style (Feb 1, 2007)

Suikotsu said:


> Yay for Shippuuden!
> (source is 2chan)



GOD-FUCKING-DAMMIT! That looks awful!
What happened to the awesome rescue sasuke arc animation!?

This was anime art to be proud of:

*Spoiler*: __ 







And we get that! For the most popular anime in Japan...chriiiiiiiiist!

Edit: On reflection it's not so bad ^_^'


----------



## Pia-chan (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG it seems first chapter will be... with not the best quality, we can to say...


----------



## Renegade (Feb 1, 2007)

Si Style said:


> GOD-FUCKING-DAMMIT! That looks awful!
> What happened to the awesome rescue sasuke arc animation!?
> 
> This was anime art to be proud of:
> ...


You shouldn't base the entire rest of the season on one individual screen cap. Proportions and animation differ from clip to clip. Some are gonna be really shitty, others'll be awsome. There's no point getting worked up over one ss.


----------



## Petzie (Feb 1, 2007)

Si Style said:


> This was anime art to be proud of:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I agree, those pictures in comparison seem slightly well, better, than what we've seen in the latest Shippuden preview so far. D:

The preview wasn't what I expected, but it could be worse I guess.


----------



## Meiyo (Feb 1, 2007)

You people realy know how to dig stuff up.
The fillers are finally over and the thing you waited for 2 years has arrived and you are complaining about a stroke missplaced or a wrong shade position.
Come on..


----------



## Catterix (Feb 1, 2007)

^ You're wasting your time on them.

And with people like Konoha who just jump on the bandwagon at any slight comment, you won't get through to them.

Its true, its not that greatly drawn, but its fine. They also seem to have trouble telling the difference between animation and art.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 1, 2007)

Meiyo said:


> You people realy know how to dig stuff up.
> The fillers are finally over and the thing you waited for 2 years has arrived and you are complaining about a stroke missplaced or a wrong shade position.
> Come on..


Well, after almost 2 years I would have liked to see more consisten artworks for the animation, and even a 16:9 rate (which is better), why not?
But the problem is that Naruto _isn't_ the most famous anime in Japan.  ^^'


----------



## Konoha (Feb 1, 2007)

I want KG


----------



## Even (Feb 1, 2007)

isn't One Piece the most popular anime in Japan?? and Naruto is 5th or something?


----------



## Catterix (Feb 1, 2007)

Manga-wise:

#1: One Piece
#2: Naruto

Not sure about the anime.
#1: One Piece
And I believe...
#2/3: Pre-filler Naruto

And during the Sasuke Retrieval Arc, the Naruto anime went to #1.

But since the fillers, its gone down to #5, #7, and #8 (Those 3 were the most consistent), but never went out of the top ten.

Naruto is massive in Japan, no need to make excuses for it's budget problems. Its just that those shots weren't the best animated, but they were better than any filler ep so far (And I mean real animation not those Norio Matsumoto-wannabe episodes ie. 139, 143, 151).

Stop tearing apart 10 seconds of footage  It *was* well animated. I think people forget just how hard it is to animate something like Naruto.


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 1, 2007)

The preview of the new series^^

Link removed

(if you have already posted it sorry, don't eat me^^'')


----------



## Luga (Feb 1, 2007)

Edward Elric said:


> The preview of the new series^^
> 
> Link removed
> 
> (if you have already posted it sorry, don't eat me^^'')



Cool! Havent seen that one, Naruto seem more like the Manga in there(To my eyes anyhow, Only read the 2 first parts of the manga )


----------



## Konoha (Feb 1, 2007)

the preview rules s


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 1, 2007)

The new preview!!!  ;__;    *moved*


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 1, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Manga-wise:
> 
> #1: One Piece
> #2: Naruto
> ...



From my point of view, its hard to see how One Piece is actually popular in Japan. Expecially surprized that its ahead of Naruto


----------



## montiee (Feb 1, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> From my point of view, its hard to see how One Piece is actually popular in Japan. Expecially surprized that its ahead of Naruto



Well from my point of view I like one-piece more than naruto so it's no surprise to me. It's getting tougher to say that though because lately one-piece animation is starting to drag out the fight scenes and story in general for far too long. I know people argue that you see less filler this way but let me tell you it makes the story shit and I'd rather have fantastic canon and fillers (which I can opt to watch or no) than watered down canon. I hope naruto doesn't start following this lead because it will suck.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 2, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Manga-wise:
> 
> And during the Sasuke Retrieval Arc, the Naruto anime went to #1.
> 
> ...



Dude, 139's animation was incredible! We had some great animation in the Sasuke arc, and, ideally, would have the team who did the Itachi flashbacks more often than not. We absolutly cannot how Norio all the time cos he does a whole episode's character line art pretty much by himself.

I slated the animation earlier which was way too hasty of me, I'd put the whole thing on a pedestal thinking we'd get something new, but to be honest, how new can it get? We want Sasuke arc animation but one thing that contributes to the awesome look of an anime is lighting. Compare some of the scenes in the Sasuke arc and look how they are lighted, it makes them look great.
If you compare the Shippuden preview to the animation in Kiba vs Sakon, it looks similar so I don't think we'll be disappointed.
On my point about lighting, expect the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



new Sasuke arc with Sai and Yamato


 to look unreal!!


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 2, 2007)

I've got to see the new preview.

I never thought that having a definitive date would actually make it *harder* to wait...


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Feb 2, 2007)

50 bucks says that naruto will be at least in the top 3 anime in Japan once shippuden airs


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

Do you think it'll be better than part 1?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 2, 2007)

i dunno its hard to say. im assuming u mean episode 1-135. they're different in their own ways. like before, u wanted to see naruto grow up. now, its u wanna see naruto kick some ass...


----------



## Denizen (Feb 2, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> From my point of view, its hard to see how One Piece is actually popular in Japan. Expecially surprized that its ahead of Naruto



What? One Piece is amazing, of course people like it.


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes it's good to see naruto older in fact i've always wanted that and i've especially wanted to see naruto as an adult. But reading some manga of it, there are some parts of the story that I don't like.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Feb 2, 2007)

That Shippuden Preview = FTW <3


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Feb 2, 2007)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:


> 50 bucks says that naruto will be at least in the top 3 anime in Japan once shippuden airs



I'd give it a few episodes before the ratings go up again.


----------



## Fall n fail (Feb 3, 2007)

after a couple episode the ratings will hit "da roof" litreally becasue of it´s status over there


----------



## Dre (Feb 3, 2007)

so you think they are gonna edit it a lot?


----------



## wolfn64 (Feb 4, 2007)

cant' wait for the new series. its weird but i think watching it in japaneses is a hell of a lot better than in english some how watching it in its original form gives it more of a dramatic feel to it


----------



## Renegade (Feb 5, 2007)

They better not edit out the decap scene.


----------



## Konata Izumi (Feb 5, 2007)

Since this is Naruto 2 it begins at timeskip, right?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 5, 2007)

Fluffier said:


> Since this is Naruto 2 it begins at timeskip, right?


It (Shippuden) should start right after the timeskip, yes; the last episode of Naruto _should_ handle everything before it.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 5, 2007)

Is the first episode of Shippuden going to have any action in? Or is it going to be a bit of a calm reintroduction to the series? Just a quick spoiler-free answer from someone who's read the manga would be nice


----------



## Shiron (Feb 5, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Is the first episode of Shippuden going to have any action in? Or is it going to be a bit of a calm reintroduction to the series? Just a quick spoiler-free answer from someone who's read the manga would be nice


Well, there's no fighting villains or anything in it (or at least I don't think it will get that quite that far). But I suppose it could still be considered to have some action. So, regardless (of if it gets to the first fight with a villain or not), I suppose the answer would be yes (although it's more comical action, but still).


----------



## Denizen (Feb 5, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Is the first episode of Shippuden going to have any action in? Or is it going to be a bit of a calm reintroduction to the series? Just a quick spoiler-free answer from someone who's read the manga would be nice



If they want to start the series off 'with a bang' (lol @ reference), they might re-arrange the plotline to include a major fight that happens early on in Shippuuden.
And judging by the episode titles, that may well happen.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 5, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Is the first episode of Shippuden going to have any action in? Or is it going to be a bit of a calm reintroduction to the series? Just a quick spoiler-free answer from someone who's read the manga would be nice



The manga to anime transition tends to be 2/3 chapters to one episode. The hour long episode with Neji vs Kidomaru was four chapters long, but the normal lengthed sasuke vs Naruto (Kyubbi Naruto - CS2 sasuke) was 3 chapters long.

Since the first episode is an hour long, we should see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara vs Deidara 


 and its conclusion. So yeah, action


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Feb 5, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> why would they edit it? what's to edit? u mean for US?



More of the intense scenes of the manga.


----------



## Hi Im God (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope they don't fillerize it like bleach still has the bounto dolls.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi Im God said:


> I hope they don't fillerize it like bleach still has the bounto dolls.


I really don't mind that and it is a smart move that slows down how quickly the anime will catch up to the manga again, resulting in much more time until there is the need for another whole filler arc. I really wouldn't mind something like that, if it meant that we wouldn't have another whole huge series of fillers, like the one Naruto just went through. It's a small price to pay, IMO. That way, we get some canon material in each episode and there's no need (or at least less of one) for another whole filler arc. What they did with Bleach was really a smart move, IMO. 

But I suppose no matter what the anime teams try and do to get around this filler/avoding catching up to the manga problem, some people will never be happy. Oh well.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 5, 2007)

Nate River said:


> I really don't mind that and it is a smart move that slows down how quickly the anime will catch up to the manga again, resulting in much more time until there is the need for another whole filler arc. I really wouldn't mind something like that, if it meant that we wouldn't have another whole huge series of fillers, like the one Naruto just went through. It's a small price to pay, IMO. That way, we get some canon material in each episode and there's no need (or at least less of one) for another whole filler arc. What they did with Bleach was really a smart move, IMO.
> 
> But I suppose no matter what the anime teams try and do to get around this filler/avoding catching up to the manga problem, some people will never be happy. Oh well.


I think he means including filler into the actual canon plotline. Like how they still have the Bount dolls in the current story, even though Bleach is out of fillers.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 5, 2007)

Renegade said:


> I think he means including filler into the actual canon plotline. Like how they still have the Bount dolls in the current story, even though Bleach is out of fillers.


Exactly, which is what I was also referring to (how they kept those three mod souls or whatever they're supposed to be in Bleach, even after the fillers ended).


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 5, 2007)

The first post sounded like a copy and paste from Tazmo's post.

Anyways I'm pretty psyched that Naruto is finally going to get good again. I can finally enjoy a good episode of Naruto just like in the old days.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 5, 2007)

Nate River said:


> Exactly, which is what I was also referring to (how they kept those three mod souls or whatever they're supposed to be in Bleach, even after the fillers ended).


I don't understand how keeping filler characters in the canon storyline would help in keeping the anime behind the manga though.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 5, 2007)

Renegade said:


> I don't understand how keeping filler characters in the canon storyline would help in keeping the anime behind the manga though.


It's simple. By having the episode be say... 1/5 filler and 4/5 canon material, the anime wouldn't catch up to the manga as quickly if say the entire episode was canon material. By having the filler characters stay in the anime and have scenes with them doing whatever, you're increasing how much filler there is in each episode and decreasing the amount of actual manga material in there. Thus, it won't catch up as fast.

If you still don't get it, look at say episode 111 of Bleach and how much of it was filler. Because they put in all that filler, there was less actual canon material in the episode, making the episode go through less manga material than it would had there been no filler. 

I mean, say, after subtracting the length of the OP, ED, and preview from the total length of the show resulted in getting say 19 minutes for the length of the show itself. However, this 19 minutes is composed of both canon and filler material. Now, if you were to cut out the filler material from that episode, you'd only have like say 13 or 14 minutes of canon material from the manga. The 5-6 minutes of filler in the episode helped to decrease the amount of actual manga material that episode had to go through, by decreasing it from about 19 to only about 14-15 instead. 

Cummatively, this will slow down how fast the anime will catch up to the manga, by increasing the ratio of filler to canon material and decrease the actual amount of chapters the anime goes through in each episode.


----------



## Chas3265 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah like in Bleach with those dumb dolls. They piss me off everytime they show up.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 5, 2007)

Nate River said:


> It's simple. By having the episode be say... 1/5 filler and 4/5 canon material, the anime wouldn't catch up to the manga as quickly if say the entire episode was canon material. By having the filler characters stay in the anime and have scenes with them doing whatever, you're increasing how much filler there is in each episode and decreasing the amount of actual manga material in there. Thus, it won't catch up as fast.


Ah. Personally though, I prefer fillers completely seperate, so it's easier to distinguish canon from non canon.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 6, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> From my point of view, its hard to see how One Piece is actually popular in Japan. Expecially surprized that its ahead of Naruto




Yet another poor mind tainted by 4Kids evil racist crusade, it's not hard to believe that you think that. Truly, One Piece is amazing and innovative. 

Aw man, just nine days from now, nine. Hmm, lucky number nine. 

Those stills that people are ranting about, I don't think they're supposed to be animation stock, as one said before, it's just animation ART. Animation involves movement, you can't judge animation on those still arts. Still, the art does play a big factor into the show, but usually, details are lost in transition during animations. They'll only spend the largest efforts on dramatic scenes, such as the end of part one cannon.


----------



## Even (Feb 6, 2007)

nine days.... Final (half)filler episode this week, and it's partially canon too Can't wait to see the preview of 221-222 (Shippuuden: 1-2)


----------



## Konata Izumi (Feb 6, 2007)

Nine days? Nine tails. Someone should make a countdown with one tail per day. That would be nice. =]


----------



## wolfn64 (Feb 6, 2007)

Fluffier said:


> Nine days? Nine tails. Someone should make a countdown with one tail per day. That would be nice. =]



lol


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Feb 6, 2007)

are the people who drew part 1(pre time) and part 2(post time) same????

because i hate the people who drew part 1......they are sssoooo lame at drawing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajesticBeast (Feb 6, 2007)

I watched episode 135 again goosebumps thinking about Naruto HC.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Feb 6, 2007)

AZIZ_FROST said:


> are the people who drew part 1(pre time) and part 2(post time) same????
> 
> because i hate the people who drew part 1......they are sssoooo lame at drawing!!!!!!!!!


I don't think they are the same. Compare part 1 to the previews for part 2, you'll see a huge difference.


----------



## cyfar (Feb 6, 2007)

Knight said:


> I don't think they are the same. Compare part 1 to the previews for part 2, you'll see a huge difference.



It's really hard to say who is doing the animation for part two when you consider that they frequently called on 3 or more different animation teams for the various episodes.  There are the two groups whose drawings look very faithful to what you see in the manga.  One of those two aren't too good with their animation because the characters movements tend to look stiff in comparison to the other.  Then there's also that group of animators that are called up whenever there's a huge fight that requires a ton of animation.  I refer to them at the "Korean" group because that's what their style reminds me of.  This is the group that was seen during the Sasuke /Orochimaru, Orochimaru/Sandaime, and Sasuke/Naruto etc.  

The animation in the previews appears to be the main group with a bit of the movie budget.  I guess we'll all have to wait and see what happens on the 15th and on.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Feb 6, 2007)

EEEEEEE! *girly scream* OMG ITS COMING OUT! ITS COMING OUT!!!!

Ok, I had to get that out of my system. YESS! NO MORE FILLERS!
I am beyond exited- YES. Can we like have a party on these forums on the day it comes out? THAT WOULD BE AMAZING. I'd be still partying too-Party or not :-D.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 6, 2007)

shippuden here we come


----------



## Ricey (Feb 6, 2007)

No Ai's Sakura said:


> EEEEEEE! *girly scream* OMG ITS COMING OUT! ITS COMING OUT!!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Manga-wise:
> 
> #1: One Piece
> #2: Naruto
> ...



Not really sure that's true. One Piece is typically the #1 manga in Shounen Jump, but I'm not sure about the #1 manga currently serialized in Japan. Naruto's typically anywhere from #2 to #5 in Shounen Jump. As for anime, One Piece is not #1, I know that much. There are other shows that consistantly rate higher each week, such as Sazae-san, Doreamon, and Detective Conan.


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 6, 2007)

Lets go Shippuden! Come faster! 1 week 1+ days left


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 6, 2007)

just wait we are all glad at the moment about shippuden coming out...but soon everybody will be like..this sux (like pointing at a specific scene)


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 7, 2007)

Nate River said:


> I mean, say, after subtracting the length of the OP, ED, and preview from the total length of the show resulted in getting say 19 minutes for the length of the show itself. However, this 19 minutes is composed of both canon and filler material. Now, if you were to cut out the filler material from that episode, you'd only have like say 13 or 14 minutes of canon material from the manga. The 5-6 minutes of filler in the episode helped to decrease the amount of actual manga material that episode had to go through, by decreasing it from about 19 to only about 14-15 instead.
> 
> Cummatively, this will slow down how fast the anime will catch up to the manga, by increasing the ratio of filler to canon material and decrease the actual amount of chapters the anime goes through in each episode.



That's an intereting idea. Too bad so much Naruto filler sucked ass. Personally, even for the sake of holding behind the manga, I *still* don't want to see most of those faces again. Please refer to my current siggy and ava to see exactly what I mean.


----------



## Denizen (Feb 7, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> Yeah like in Bleach with those dumb dolls. They piss me off everytime they show up.



God, I hated them.

I was like "Piss off, whatever you things are! You're not in the manga, and you look stupid!"

I didn't watch the fillers.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 7, 2007)

pnkrock1984 said:


> just wait we are all glad at the moment about shippuden coming out...but soon everybody will be like..this sux (like pointing at a specific scene)



...what else would we do...?


----------



## Catterix (Feb 7, 2007)

^ Well if so... Narutards really do live up to their name :|


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 7, 2007)

"That was amazing, better than the manga" 2 minutes later "That F***ING sucked"


HA HA HA Im really going to laugh when i see that lol


----------



## 7tRAcker7 (Feb 7, 2007)

I will never ever feel happy again for another comment of Naruto filler's ending, to much dissapointments.

This isn't a rumor. It's a FACT!!!!!!


----------



## Si Style (Feb 7, 2007)

There's really nothing to complain about;

Canon writing
End of part 1 animation resumes
Apparently a new kick ass soundtrack
Everyone looks cooler
The air time was changed 
What's not to like?


----------



## Denizen (Feb 7, 2007)

Si Style said:


> The air time was changed



huh, really? What to?


----------



## pancake (Feb 7, 2007)

I've noticed that Naruto looks a lot like the Fourth Hokage on part 2 o_O


----------



## Luga (Feb 7, 2007)

I hope that Naruto will be more looked at by the girls now in part two  (And if he dosnt, don't spoil it for me <.<; )


----------



## Kanae-chan (Feb 7, 2007)

Can I just say..... 8 DAYS!

YAY YAY YAY!

Also, Denizen-san (Konichiwa! Never met cha before :-D ) I love your signature. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Konoha (Feb 7, 2007)

here 7 days left im in thursday  cant wait *being hyper* guys what do you think no more fillers only canon episodes then all site's will be trusted like ann


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 7, 2007)

I can't wait to see the new OP and ED...  ^^


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 7, 2007)

I can't wait to see more of Akatsuki and Orochimaru. =D


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 7, 2007)

No Ai's Sakura said:


> Also, Denizen-san (Konichiwa! Never met cha before :-D ) I love your signature. Where did you get it from?



That is a cool sig.

And I can't believe people are already complaining when we haven't even seen a single episode yet. There was so much to pick apart about the fillers *besides* the fact that weren't canon, but I found next to nothing wrong with the canon eps from the first series, so I doubt they'll screw up Shippuden. At the very least, I would recommend giving it the benefit of the doubt and actually *watching* a few before we start seeing Shippuden complaint posts.

On a side note, a thought occurred to me the other day. I think I finally figured out why they had to humiliate Gaara (who had previously been spared the "filler treatment" up to now), and it was ridiculously obvious once I thought of it. Aside from the second movie, Gaara (as well as the rest of the Sand crew) hasn't actually appeared in the show in almost 100 episodes. Since he is major character in the series, one can reasonably expect him to appear somewhere along the way in Shippuden, as well, so I imagine these last few fillers were just practice for the Sand VA's to get back in character for some later point in the series.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 7, 2007)

I thought about that too, but I don't really think that seyuu needed that... they are already really skilled.  ^^'


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 7, 2007)

Sariachan said:


> I thought about that too, but I don't really think that seyuu needed that... they are already really skilled.  ^^'



I was thinking not so much practice, as a kind of warm-up, since they've been playing other characters for the past year-and-a-half or so, that's all.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 7, 2007)

Denizen said:


> God, I hated them.
> 
> I was like "Piss off, whatever you things are! You're not in the manga, and you look stupid!"
> 
> I didn't watch the fillers.


Yeah, my thoughts exactly. Everytime they come up, I just ignore whatever the fuck they say and wait for them to make an exit.


----------



## QuantumMischief (Feb 8, 2007)

I just can't wait to see Rasenshuriken, Rasengan+
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wind


=hell yeah!


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the spoiler ^  even though you hid some of it, its obvious.

Methinks I should take my leave from Konoha TV for a bit til the show's been going a while, spoilers are just too hard to avoid these days.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah man, you should have just spoiler-tagged the whole post.


----------



## Luga (Feb 8, 2007)

God damn it.. Spoiler >.< 

I am going to know the whole part 2 if this keeps up.


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2007)

They are doing that on purpose. D=


----------



## Luga (Feb 8, 2007)

I think so too! -.- I dunno why they do it, do they think they are cool? Do they feel superior? Does it move the attention away from their small genetalia? I dunno, but it's seriously 'tarded


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2007)

For a moment, lets have a period of silence for those who did not survive the filler, those who fallen in the shit of it all.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 8, 2007)

.................................................. Amen.


----------



## Luga (Feb 8, 2007)

I worry more about the anime watchers that is being spoiled to death <.<


----------



## Trov (Feb 9, 2007)

Woah, In the previews... everyone looks soo different... I meant, their aging looks more apparent in the anime than it did in the manga... Wow..


----------



## AsunA (Feb 9, 2007)

Agree, gotta drool over the improved animation


----------



## skysz86 (Feb 9, 2007)

correct me if im wrong. but i dont think they are gonna show the Kakashi Gaiden. i was looking forward to that. maybe they will sneak it in during the 2 hour special  .


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm already drooling at the propect of seeing the Gaara/Deidara fight fully animated.

*drools excessivly*

Someone get me a towel...


----------



## Shiron (Feb 9, 2007)

skysz86 said:


> correct me if im wrong. but i dont think they are gonna show the Kakashi Gaiden. i was looking forward to that. maybe they will sneak it in during the 2 hour special  .


They most likely are going to show it, they're just seem to be changing when it appears, putting it in later than it does in the manga. It's most likely just going to be shown as a falshback somewhere down the line.

Really, I see no reason why they wouldn't show it, so this is the most likely scenario.


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 9, 2007)

this may be stupid but whats kakashi gaiden? lol im not relaly familiar with the series kinda got bored of the long list of fillers so i just stopped truly paying attention


----------



## Shiron (Feb 9, 2007)

aznlilboisog said:


> this may be stupid but whats kakashi gaiden? lol im not relaly familiar with the series kinda got bored of the long list of fillers so i just stopped truly paying attention


Kakashi Gaiden is something which only exists in the manga as of yet. It is basically just a six chapter story that tells how Kakashi came to get his Sharingan.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 10, 2007)

i bet the animation gonna kick ass more than part 1


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 10, 2007)

Konoha said:


> i bet the animation gonna kick ass more than part 1



I really think so! Can't wait to see it all =)


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 10, 2007)

I have another quick question about part 2 Naruto for people in the know:

He hasn't grown up right? I mean, _mentally_ - he's still an idiot yeah?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 10, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> I have another quick question about part 2 Naruto for people in the know:
> 
> He hasn't grown up right? I mean, _mentally_ - he's still an idiot yeah?


He has gotten quite more mature, though there are still the odd moments where he acts like a bafoon.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmm..I saw the Part II pics, and I just have to ask: Since Sasuke is gone, are Shikamaru going to join Naruto and Sakura, or is Naruto and Sakura just be a two-man team?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 10, 2007)

C0rnflake said:


> Hmm..I saw the Part II pics, and I just have to ask: Since Sasuke is gone, are Shikamaru going to join Naruto and Sakura, or is Naruto and Sakura just be a two-man team?



*Spoiler*: __ 



A new character called Sai is going to join them after the first arc. And they will also get a new temporary sensei called Yamato until Kakashi gets healthy from a battle he had.


----------



## Luga (Feb 10, 2007)

Renegade said:


> He has gotten quite more mature, though there are still the odd moments where he acts like a bafoon.




I love that, I mean It was fun with Naruto being an idiot at times, but that he never learned anything from it got me kinda annoyed, hearing that part 2 Naruto is more grownup is a bliss for me ^_^


----------



## chrisp (Feb 10, 2007)

On to a whole other thing: Damn, Hinata is sexy in part 2! I cant' wait to see more of her. Hopefully she and Naruto get together. 

And maybe Temari and Shikamaru begin dating? 
Like to see Asuma and Kurenai together too. 

You who have read the manga, can you confirm any romance in part two, or is it 'just' more action and a whole bunch of new faces?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 10, 2007)

C0rnflake said:


> On to a whole other thing: Damn, Hinata is sexy in part 2! I cant' wait to see more of her. Hopefully she and Naruto get together.
> 
> And maybe Temari and Shikamaru begin dating?
> Like to see Asuma and Kurenai together too.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



No romance, though I guess Shika and Temari hang out a litte more. And I guess a bit more is happening between Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## Luga (Feb 10, 2007)

and please people, when you reply to the spoiler tag, please tag it >.<; I hate it when people respond to what is in the spoiler tag, without tagging it, which makes me spoiled with info I dont want to know <.<;


----------



## Denizen (Feb 10, 2007)

Luga said:


> and please people, when you reply to the spoiler tag, please tag it >.<; I hate it when people respond to what is in the spoiler tag, without tagging it, which makes me spoiled with info I dont want to know <.<;



People are such ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when they decide to quote spoilers complaining about them, therefore spoiling it for MUCH MORE people.

For example, A spoiler had been posted on a previous page, so i didn't see it. However, someone had decided to quote the full picture so there was basically spoilers on Two pages rather than one.


----------



## Luga (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, it sucks balls, pardon my french


----------



## Aspicom (Feb 10, 2007)

They should think about making a sub directory for spoilers in the one as they do in manga one for current issues. Then the people that have no control can display it there instead of ruining it for the others that want to be surprised.


----------



## Beau Logan (Feb 10, 2007)

Awight! I'm so hyped to see Sakura in action.


----------



## facestealer (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm so excited about part 2 but I really hope that they don't go through all of the fillers in America that would be soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring!


----------



## Arfus (Feb 10, 2007)

*where i get these episodes when they come out?*

where i get these episodes when they come out?


----------



## Spike (Feb 10, 2007)

You can always use DB's official site. The episode will be available there first, subbed and fresh.

Anti-Gai FC


----------



## Taxman (Feb 10, 2007)

^they didn't stop...they're just slow....they've gotten to episode 200


----------



## Renegade (Feb 10, 2007)

Really? Thought they stopped. Nvm, then.


----------



## Trov (Feb 10, 2007)

Renegade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No romance, though I guess Shika and Temari hang out a litte more. And I guess a bit more is happening between Naruto and Sakura.




*Spoiler*: __ 



you forgot Asuma and Kurenai. Those two are pretty much confirmed.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 10, 2007)

Trov said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot Asuma and Kurenai. Those two are pretty much confirmed.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well yeah, but they've been pretty much confirmed during part 1.


----------



## Luga (Feb 10, 2007)

LoL, for someone that don't read those spoiler tags, this looks very funny


----------



## swift_j_fox (Feb 11, 2007)

hey guys, just a little somethin I noticed; if you go to the ending song of ep. 220... or any episode with that ending, check out the passage where he starts running right near the end. For a moment, it fades into the Naruto that we will see in part 2, then fades back when it reaches his face. kinda nifty...


----------



## Konoha (Feb 11, 2007)

96 hours left for shippuden  damn cant wait  after waiting 1 year 9 months


----------



## Shiron (Feb 11, 2007)

swift_j_fox said:


> hey guys, just a little somethin I noticed; if you go to the ending song of ep. 220... or any episode with that ending, check out the passage where he starts running right near the end. For a moment, it fades into the Naruto that we will see in part 2, then fades back when it reaches his face. kinda nifty...


Err, I'll think I'll save you from getting flamed over this and say that this was noticed as soon as the ending was released, so if you feel like making a thread over this, then please don't; it won't be a good idea.


----------



## swift_j_fox (Feb 11, 2007)

Nate River said:


> Err, I'll think I'll save you from getting flamed over this and say that this was noticed as soon as the ending was released, so if you feel like making a thread over this, then please don't; it won't be a good idea.



Oh. 

Well, thanks for pointing that out, though I'm willing to bett that someone won't read and I'll get flamed anyway. The point is, now I know, and the Naruto extacy has been amplified... because I saw something cool... yeah.


----------



## Nelson_jr0 (Feb 11, 2007)

yay can't wait


----------



## R_Lee86 (Feb 11, 2007)

My Sister's birthday is on the 15th, I wish it was mine.


----------



## reddik (Feb 11, 2007)

Woot only 4 more days to go


----------



## Catterix (Feb 11, 2007)

> Kishimoto actually intended to include this latest filler arc in the manga, but he couldn't get it to work, so he just gave it to the filler team, and they just ran off with it. So you got this weird filler arc that was originally a failed cannonical manga arc.



lol Nah, he just wrote a girl saying Gaara was cute as a sign that the kids weren't scared of him. The anime writers took this character and gave her a story.

You might as well say Kishi wrote those other members of Kabuto's team in the Chuunin Exam so that one of them could be featured in the Anko filler arc.


----------



## Dralavant (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome information.


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 11, 2007)

i cant wait its driving me nuts... i wanna see naruto shippuden now!!!

in head(aha i know i"ll kill the writers and take the film early mwahahahahahah)


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 11, 2007)

*Trading card pics*

TURBOUPLOAD

Made a new post in the merchandise thread. The new trading card game includes, aside from extra-art, also some spoilery scenes from part 2.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2007)

I remember the days when it said 70 days remaining....we've come a long way.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 11, 2007)

Mider T said:


> I remember the days when it said 70 days remaining....we've come a long way.



We sure have and our hard earned patiance will finally pay off


----------



## Masurao (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't wait...this is gonna be sweet. Though we probably won't see deidara and sasori until the 2/22 which is what i was most looking foward to. Konohamru's little mission shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Rookeagle (Feb 11, 2007)

Omg~~~~ only 3 days left


----------



## Countach (Feb 11, 2007)

the wait is almost over


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm wishing now that I hadn't went on to the manga.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 11, 2007)

just cant wait shippuden after that waiting AWESOMENESS since 89 days to 3 days wow time move fast


----------



## Nelson_jr0 (Feb 11, 2007)

Now I wonder how long it wil ltake Naruto to become Hokage. Because you know sooner or later he will.


----------



## f4Ze (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not that deep in anticipation personally. The fillers drained me of any enthusuasim I once had for the show. I watched episode 220 just to see the ends tied up and the preview of shippuden and the art was still disgusting (not in a good way). I don't mean to hate on Naruto or anything but the art and animation was always something that generally bugged me about it. I hope that the animation is revamped and better in general but I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 12, 2007)

You know, I think this best sums up all of the filler


----------



## Porco Rosso (Feb 12, 2007)

f4Ze said:


> I'm not that deep in anticipation personally. The fillers drained me of any enthusuasim I once had for the show. I watched episode 220 just to see the ends tied up and the preview of shippuden and the art was still disgusting (not in a good way). I don't mean to hate on Naruto or anything but the art and animation was always something that generally bugged me about it. I hope that the animation is revamped and better in general but I really don't know what to expect.



I haven't seen much of the Shippuden art, but I keep hearing that it's bad. What's wrong with it exactly? I've personally never had a problem with Naruto animation, so does Shippuden somehow look worse? What's the deal?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 12, 2007)

Porco Rosso said:


> I haven't seen much of the Shippuden art, but I keep hearing that it's bad. What's wrong with it exactly? I've personally never had a problem with Naruto animation, so does Shippuden somehow look worse? What's the deal?


They just don't like how the art is colored and shaded


----------



## Takekura (Feb 12, 2007)

it's soon...
Shippuuden is really soon now!!!


----------



## Even (Feb 12, 2007)

3 DAYS LEFT!!! SHANNARO!!!!!


----------



## Tobi (Feb 12, 2007)

yes yes!!! 3 days!!!!! ^^


----------



## Undomiel (Feb 12, 2007)

Waw, I knew I would be in a strange mood to see this first episode of naruto since so long but I'm really acting strange! That's how this anime affects me, I wonder how i'll be waiting the last day... totally crazy probably. Yeahhh!


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 12, 2007)

3 days!!! 10 hours!! I am so excited already!


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 12, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You know, I think this best sums up all of the filler



Yeah, it does. Though I think my *sig* does a pretty good job, too.

* walks off humming *

~Shippuden, Shippuden, dattebayo!~


----------



## Si Style (Feb 12, 2007)

Porco Rosso said:


> I haven't seen much of the Shippuden art, but I keep hearing that it's bad. What's wrong with it exactly? I've personally never had a problem with Naruto animation, so does Shippuden somehow look worse? What's the deal?



That art isn't bad, people are just idiots.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You know, I think this best sums up all of the filler



lol funny i agree sums it up completely


----------



## LGDArm (Feb 12, 2007)

I think the art that's been shown is on par with the majority of past canon stuff.


----------



## Ofeigr (Feb 12, 2007)

3 more days !!! Can't wait


----------



## Knight of Fate (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm getting impatient waiting for shippuuden. Need a fast-forward button in real life >_<''


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 12, 2007)

Wohoo 3 more days to go


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 12, 2007)

Woot their is only 3 days left and counting.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 12, 2007)

Porco Rosso said:


> I haven't seen much of the Shippuden art, but I keep hearing that it's bad. What's wrong with it exactly? I've personally never had a problem with Naruto animation, so does Shippuden somehow look worse? What's the deal?



Its not bad, its just not *SUPER INCREDIBLE FANTASMIC MOVIE-QUALITY ANIMATION THAT SHOULD COZ $9999999999999999 TO MAKE ONE WHOLE FRICKN EPISODE!!!!!!!!!!!11111* that many narutards here expect.

They seem to forget this is a Shounen Anime, without a set amount of episodes.

Ie. Perfectionists who don't know what they actually want.

It actually looks pretty damn good. But loads of people say "crap" when they just mean "not as amazing as I had wanted". They're just retards. Please, for the sake of your IQ, pay them no mind. Such as the guy you quoted.


----------



## Nuzents (Feb 12, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Its not bad, its just not *SUPER INCREDIBLE FANTASMIC MOVIE-QUALITY ANIMATION THAT SHOULD COZ $9999999999999999 TO MAKE ONE WHOLE FRICKN EPISODE!!!!!!!!!!!11111* that many narutards here expect.
> 
> They seem to forget this is a Shounen Anime, without a set amount of episodes.
> 
> ...



I complety agree to what you just say.  The art is good enough and to many ppl are downing it because it not up to there "standards".  If you started watching Naruto for the animation, then you probably should look around out there, there are tons of other shows with better animation.  If you started watching Naruto because of the story/plot, then you should be excited because it finally goes back on track in a few days.  I can't wait cause the plot is what drew me in, wanting to see what happens next.


----------



## RiskyToast (Feb 12, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Its not bad, its just not *SUPER INCREDIBLE FANTASMIC MOVIE-QUALITY ANIMATION THAT SHOULD COZ $9999999999999999 TO MAKE ONE WHOLE FRICKN EPISODE!!!!!!!!!!!11111* that many narutards here expect.
> 
> They seem to forget this is a Shounen Anime, without a set amount of episodes.
> 
> ...



Amen to that.


----------



## stuffeh-san (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm so friggin pissed I got to go to this damn meeting on thursday(late weds for japan) from 5am to about 8pm... I'm gonna be anxious all day and ain't gonna be able to work for shit, lol..

I deffo cant wait to see it! =D


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 12, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Its not bad, its just not *SUPER INCREDIBLE FANTASMIC MOVIE-QUALITY ANIMATION THAT SHOULD COZ $9999999999999999 TO MAKE ONE WHOLE FRICKN EPISODE!!!!!!!!!!!11111* that many narutards here expect.
> 
> They seem to forget this is a Shounen Anime, without a set amount of episodes.
> 
> ...


I guess some people got so to used dissecting filler episodes and picking at every single flaw big or small that they can't stop themselves so they do it to canon episodes too. I'd be willing to bet everything I have that if there was no fillers and shippuden aired right after episode 135 then there wouldn't be any complains about the animation.


----------



## koao (Feb 12, 2007)

Si Style said:


> That art isn't bad, people are just idiots.



That's because they always want Naruto to go their way. But nothing can go anyone's way - unless...

WOO 3 more days~!

(itching to see the opening)


----------



## Luga (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah I Can't wait!  I am running out of Anime's to watch


----------



## Catterix (Feb 12, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> I guess some people got so used dissecting filler episodes and picking at every single flaw big or small tha they can't stop themselves so the do it to canon episods too. I'd be willing to bet everything I have that if there was no fillers and shippuden aired right after episode 135 then there wouldn't be any complains about the animation.



Spot on!

1 reason would of course be that also many narutards here seem to think that after nearly two years of filler; they seem to deserve better quality animation.

But you're definately right about the noticing flaws in animation. Before the fillers, I just accepted what I saw as that character, taking note of especially good animation, etc. But during the fillers, and after looking at such anime-ruining threads like "poorly drawn scenes" I now notice imperfect bits all the time, in loads of other animes as well.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 12, 2007)

Catterix said:


> It actually looks pretty damn good. But loads of people say "crap" when they just mean "not as amazing as I had wanted". They're just retards. Please, for the sake of your IQ, pay them no mind.



My thoughts, as well. This is just like what happened when the Star Wars Episode I first came out. Though I do personally think the original trilogy was better, the point is that, unlike I lot of Star Wars fans, I went to the movie expecting a moive, not expecting the Second Coming or somethin'. And it's the same here, I'm just expecting what I've been waiting for for over a year-and-a-half: for them to _get on with the story_.


----------



## Auron (Feb 12, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You know, I think this best sums up all of the filler



best filler ep i've seen so far


----------



## Countach (Feb 12, 2007)

we are soooooo close


----------



## Konoha (Feb 12, 2007)

2days left here  damn i just cant wait


----------



## Oowawa (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm so excited that a little bit of wee just came out...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a feeling that these few days are gonna run slow for me making me impatient for Part II to start T_T


----------



## Oowawa (Feb 12, 2007)

I was planning to catch up on all the part 1 material by rewatching upto 135 or whatever...anyway I got to 101 then thought I should slow down cos I was watching them too fast...then I forgot and now I've only got 3 days to watch the last 34 episodes...should be doable...


----------



## K' (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info Pazuzu


----------



## KittyB (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow only 2 more days left, seems like time goes by fast!


----------



## chibi_oan (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't wait!!! Kakashi and Sasuke will actually be real characters again.  This is the only thing keeping me going this week, while I have 3 papers to write and a test Wednesday morning. T_T tears of hope and joy.


----------



## LeeRocks (Feb 12, 2007)

Lectures on Thursday are going to go slooooooooow. Good thing I only have three... 

I feel bad for the people who had to wait week-in and week-out for so long just to get filler after filler. I've only known about Naruto since November or so, and I've only been "caught up" to the point where I have to actually wait for an episode to be released for 5 weeks. Must've been rough.


----------



## Guerriero (Feb 12, 2007)

Only 2 days and 2 hour left. I simply cannot wait. It will be awesome.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 12, 2007)

We are almost there... wait, did I already say this?


----------



## Even (Feb 13, 2007)

2 DAYS LEFT DATTEBAYOOO!!!! Time is moving quite fast actually y'know, it's not THAT long since we complained over the fact that we had to wait 2 whole months for the fillers to end


----------



## LGDArm (Feb 13, 2007)

Ya, it feels like 216 just came out yesterday for me...


----------



## Danny (Feb 13, 2007)

wouldnt it be ironic if the internet died on the day?


----------



## MFauli (Feb 13, 2007)

Hm, why dont we have the new opening-song yet?
Previously, when a new season started, we got it always a few days before.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 13, 2007)

It's 2 more days now  why no title update? xD


----------



## Konoha (Feb 13, 2007)

Danny said:


> wouldnt it be ironic if the internet died on the day?


 LOL dont jynx us dude :rofl


----------



## Takekura (Feb 13, 2007)

ANN has updated the titles...
Go and check...


----------



## Even (Feb 13, 2007)

Jinchuuriki.... God knows how I've longed to see that word in an episode title


----------



## Danny (Feb 13, 2007)

god knows i still cant pronouce it


anyway Im only looking for a certain someone this week......and it will be my final answer..


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 13, 2007)

MFauli said:


> Hm, why dont we have the new opening-song yet?
> Previously, when a new season started, we got it always a few days before.



That's not true... We only got the song BEFORE the release of the episode once or twice in the past.


----------



## Danny (Feb 13, 2007)

the songs are almost pointless without into animation in my opinion


----------



## reddik (Feb 13, 2007)

Only two more days until I see my Naruto-kun all grown up ^-^


----------



## Countach (Feb 13, 2007)

2 dayyyyyyyys


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 13, 2007)

2 days... it almost doesn't sound true...


----------



## chibi_oan (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so excited I could cry T_T I'm not even gonna watch the last filler arc (already watched the very end of the last episode lol)


----------



## Ofeigr (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh man 2 days !!!!! It's forever for me T.T


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 13, 2007)

2 days 

Can't wait!!


----------



## Lain (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe this would explain why one of my friends said that they weren't going to continue Naruto.

So... it has technically been discontinued, but an entirely new anime series, called Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles, will soon begin? Are there new animators/producers? Voices?


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 13, 2007)

Lain said:


> Maybe this would explain why one of my friends said that they weren't going to continue Naruto.
> 
> So... it has technically been discontinued, but an entirely new anime series, called Naruto: Hurricane Chronicles, will soon begin? Are there new animators/producers? Voices?



Nothing changes. Just the name.


----------



## ilabb (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't imagine Konohamaru having the same voice actor, though.

Although... Goku had the same one for the entirety of DB/DBZ/DBGT >_>


----------



## ditn (Feb 13, 2007)

2 more days,good thing i have to work so i can forget time


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 13, 2007)

ilabb said:


> I can't imagine Konohamaru having the same voice actor, though.


The seiyuu is capable of sounding older, as we've seen in One Piece ([SIZE=-1]Ohtani [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Ikue [/SIZE]also voices Tony Tony Chopper including his transformed forms).


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 13, 2007)

The end of episode 135 is so damn cool.. the Akatsuki meeting kicked ass, can't wait to see them in action in Shippuuden


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 13, 2007)

Yippee only 2 more days to go now


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Yippee only 2 more days to go now



Man, doesn't it seem like yesterday when it was first announced, and the number of days were in the 80's?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Feb 13, 2007)

So close...oh so close...it makes me smile ear to ear everytime I think about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2007)

Shipuuuuuuuuden,shipuuuuuuuuden!


----------



## Suspect (Feb 13, 2007)

Touche Studio Peirotte


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Man, doesn't it seem like yesterday when it was first announced, and the number of days were in the 80's?



Its as great as the last day of school. ^_^ Seems far away, but when it gets there it seems very short.


----------



## Kai (Feb 13, 2007)

This is just insanity. 2 days to Shippuden, and the world is in chaotic order.

THREADS:

Naruto Shippuden Episode 1- Replies: Infinity


----------



## CS-LAND (Feb 13, 2007)

Well actually in Japan it's 08:30AM so they got just a few hours left..
We on the other hand have to wait for the sub, around friday unfortunatelly it will be good to get it as it's an hour special/new karaoke


----------



## geG (Feb 13, 2007)

They have more than a few hours... It's still like 33 hours left in Japan until Shippuuden airs.


----------



## Mek Blaze (Feb 13, 2007)

With all the snow today, valentines day and bleach tomorrow, and Naruto the day after, that this week rocks!


----------



## dilbot (Feb 13, 2007)

yea i kno, snow day for me tomorrow, day off on friday.... amazing week


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Feb 13, 2007)

can't believe it's only in two more days, it's so exciting!! I remember when it first was announced and everyone was like screaming for joy.


----------



## geG (Feb 13, 2007)

Bah, you people and your snow. In Alabama today we had tornadoes.


----------



## dilbot (Feb 13, 2007)

so... you had tornado days opposed to snow days???


----------



## trunks_lover29 (Feb 13, 2007)

No more fillers, sweet.


----------



## shadowy_blue (Feb 13, 2007)

Seeing the title of this thread makes me want to just pass out here and die drowning on my own drool.

Only 2 more days to go! I'm going on a cardiac arrest!


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 13, 2007)

I officially deem this week...


*WIN!* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually for me it's last week when the fillers ended on my birthday


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 13, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Man, doesn't it seem like yesterday when it was first announced, and the number of days were in the 80's?



80 days? It was 85 episodes, not days.


----------



## Kai (Feb 13, 2007)

In Pacific Time, 1 day 18 hours left.


----------



## shadowy_blue (Feb 13, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> 80 days? It was 85 episodes, not days.


He was talking about when the Shippuden's airtime was officially announced for the first time. We were about 90+ days away then.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't wait because this is the first time I get to see Cannon episodes on a weekly basis.


----------



## Ninetailer9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Finally!! I can't wait to see part 2 animated! Hopefully there's enough action to make a crazy amv!!


----------



## shadow_sand (Feb 13, 2007)

So they switched to Thursdays huh? Nice. Now I can watch manga and anime.


----------



## Ofeigr (Feb 13, 2007)

wooooooooo !!!! 2 more days.


----------



## ChicketyChina (Feb 13, 2007)

wake up tomorrow and it is one more day!!!


----------



## Takekura (Feb 14, 2007)

*NARUTO Shippuuden!!!*
Wow... Really EXCITED now!!!!!


----------



## muffinsecks. (Feb 14, 2007)

Geez, I can't believe it's THIS close. However I won't be able to see it as early as all of you might (The RAW). But I hope it's good.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 14, 2007)

Tomorrow Shippuden Awesomeness


----------



## Even (Feb 14, 2007)

*ZOMG!!!!!Kakashi GaidenNARUTO SHIPPUUDEN TOMORROW ZOMG!!!!!*

This is going to be the longest day ever.... Or rather waiting for DB to sub it....


----------



## norul3z (Feb 14, 2007)

Krippler said:


> I can't wait because this is the first time I get to see Cannon episodes on a weekly basis.



same here ..


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 14, 2007)

Krippler said:


> I can't wait because this is the first time I get to see Cannon episodes on a weekly basis.


That's a bad thing for me  It's gonna be hard to have all those cliffhangers


----------



## Achaia (Feb 14, 2007)

The clock is ticking.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 14, 2007)

Hm... it'll air on thursdays? And i thought it was the wednesday, like it used to be. Ah well... waiting one or two extra days cant hurt any more anymore.


----------



## reddik (Feb 14, 2007)

Yay only one more day left now


----------



## Takekura (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow... Wow...
*1 Day to GO!!!*


----------



## Tobi (Feb 14, 2007)

1 day!!!! 1 DAY!!!!!


TMORRRRROW!!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmm I'm thinking of it as tomorrow but I'm planning to totally avoid the RAW, so I guess for me it's really 2 days since I won't get it til Fri morning at the earliest


----------



## bancy (Feb 14, 2007)

TOMORROWTOMORROW.  
Annie soundtrack time. <3


----------



## lo-blo (Feb 14, 2007)

Fonster: Same here. I don't want to watch the RAW of even the OP & ED, much less the whole episode (even though I'm so excited to hear nobodyknows+ and HMKU that I can just see Friday night now: me squealing while my brother and sister look on in disbelief of my nerdiness, etc.). I'm going to wait for DB to sub it, wait for my sister to come home from college on Friday night, hook up my laptop to the TV for supreme (_supreme,_ I tell ya!) video & audio, and have a huge bowl of popcorn.

When I do Shippuu-den, I do Shippuu-den right. Yeah! 

By the by, I really love your username. It's freakin awesome. That comic with Jiraiya--did you make that? If did, I stand in awe of your awesomeness. Even if you didn't, I still stand in awe because you're just that awesome.  Not to mention your "Khe Tyūbi," and your Shippuu-den countdown banner (which I LUFF because of how it changed with the days left ), and even the way ₣●ⁿ∫?∑Я looks in your sig. So cool!


----------



## gabha (Feb 14, 2007)

It still hasn't sunk in that we're less than 24 hours away from it.


----------



## Pazuzu (Feb 14, 2007)

shadow_sand said:


> So they switched to Thursdays huh? Nice. Now I can watch manga and anime.



I've been fielding this questions for the past few days. XD

Naruto's aired on Thursday for over 4 months now. They even had a big special for it moving, and everyone thought it was the Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 14, 2007)

ℓ??μ5 Бℓ?55?m said:


> By the by, I really love your username. It's freakin awesome. That comic with Jiraiya--did you make that? If did, I stand in awe of your awesomeness. Even if you didn't, I still stand in awe because you're just that awesome.  Not to mention your "Khe Tyūbi," and your Shippuu-den countdown banner (which I LUFF because of how it changed with the days left ), and even the way ₣●ⁿ∫?∑Я looks in your sig. So cool!



Woah woah woah! Did someone _pay you _to say that? My Jiraiya sig is just the part from the manga where he says "I'm a Super Pervert!" but I replaced the words with "Fonster Mox!!" xD

Reps to you for flattery, it will get you everywhere!


----------



## Mek Blaze (Feb 14, 2007)

Hehe only 1 more day! I'll just watch the raw and no need for subs for me!


----------



## Danny (Feb 14, 2007)

to raw or to sub...that is the question


----------



## Ryotaro (Feb 14, 2007)

Danny said:


> to raw or to sub...that is the question



That is easy to answer. Push your patience to the limit and wait 2-3 extra days for the sub. Then you would get even a bigger kick out of the relief of anticipation. Im definitely waiting for the sub, and im probably going to keep away from Konoha TV til DB has released it.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 14, 2007)

Kuroimaru said:


> That is easy to answer. Push your patience to the limit and wait 2-3 extra days for the sub.


2-3 days?  DB have been damn good lately, I'm gonna be cheeky and hope it's out by the time I wake up on Friday morning


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2007)

Well its a 1 hour special plus new OP and ED. 2-3 more days is not alot and I would not be bothered. I am watching the raw first and then Ill order pizza for the sub.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 14, 2007)

I think someone should change the thread title to "Naruto Shippuuden/Shippuu-den", because more people seem to call it by its original name...


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Well its a 1 hour special plus new OP and ED. 2-3 more days is not alot and I would not be bothered. I am watching the raw first and then Ill order pizza for the sub.



Don't destroy my hope with your logic


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 14, 2007)

Wohoo!!! Only one more day to go and this tension is killing me.


----------



## LeeRocks (Feb 14, 2007)

Physics Lab
Physics
Exercise Science
World Civilizations
World Literature

5 classes left for me until the DB release, hopefully.


----------



## bdlk15 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yay less then 24 hours, I'll probably end up watching both the versions. Mostly becuase the only thing in japanese I really can understand is "baka".


----------



## roatique (Feb 14, 2007)

i'm glad I'm having a full week, otherwise I would be sunk into my compouter counting the seconds to shipuuden


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 14, 2007)

bdlk15 said:


> Yay less then 24 hours, I'll probably end up watching both the versions. Mostly becuase the only thing in japanese I really can understand is "baka".


Have you watched RAWs before? You may be surprised with the number of small phrases you can understand the first time you watch without subtitles  "what?" "why?" "lets go!" "understood" "hello!" "thank you very much" "you idiot" "damn!" they're like... the first Japanese phrases anime fans learn without even trying xD


----------



## Shai (Feb 14, 2007)

I rember when there was like 69 days to go! XD
Meeep I can't wait!!!


----------



## lo-blo (Feb 14, 2007)

...no one paid me to say those things, I really meant them Fonster!  I thought "Fonster Mox" was really clever... I didn't mean to flatter you either, just compliment your sig, really.


----------



## yoshhh (Feb 14, 2007)

wooooooo i cant wait.  i havent download any anime for a min.


----------



## LeeRocks (Feb 14, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Have you watched RAWs before? You may be surprised with the number of small phrases you can understand the first time you watch without subtitles  "what?" "why?" "lets go!" "understood" "hello!" "thank you very much" "you idiot" "damn!" they're like... the first Japanese phrases anime fans learn without even trying xD



And of course... "All right!" (Yatta!)


----------



## ditn (Feb 14, 2007)

So true i know all those words.Anyway,dam im gonna be at work tomorrow.I need to sneak onto web and look for raw xd


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 14, 2007)

ITS ALMOST TIME   . Man counting all thos fillers down and finalyl its over and now Shippuden will start in less than 1 day ;-;. I have waited so long to see part 2 animated and now its gona happen. Oh the days after days I waited each filler after filler from the intersting ones to the crappy ones. We always never got the true timee to whne part 2 would start but now we know and its gona happen in less than a day. Yay im so happy ^^.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 14, 2007)

Woot it's almost here, I'm so excited now


----------



## Moiraine (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't worry, everyone.  I'll watch it shortly after it airs, even though I can't understand all of it, and then come and tell you how awesome it is.

I'm nice like that.  ^_^


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 14, 2007)

Moiraine said:


> Don't worry, everyone.  I'll watch it shortly after it airs, even though I can't understand all of it, and then come and tell you how awesome it is.
> 
> I'm nice like that.  ^_^



What a drag..


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 14, 2007)

Moiraine said:


> Don't worry, everyone.  I'll watch it shortly after it airs, even though I can't understand all of it, and then come and tell you how awesome it is.
> 
> I'm nice like that.  ^_^



Enjoy it and share with us asap \o/


----------



## Chlis (Feb 14, 2007)

i for one am not going to watch the raws even though i usually do, i feel it may ruin it for me not being able to understand what they are saying but seeing the whole episode 

P.S I SERIOUSLY CANT WAIT ANY MORE IM GONNA DIE!!! OMG !! xD


----------



## KittyB (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't believe it's already Wednesday. I suspect people are already pitching their tents at the Saiyaman website.


----------



## kaizuki (Feb 14, 2007)

Yay! Only one more day till Shippuu-den starts!


----------



## Dread_Manda (Feb 14, 2007)

does it start today or tommorow, cuz japanese time is different from ours.


----------



## Nisukeita (Feb 14, 2007)

Right now its about 4:30am in japan....it IS tomorrow :amazed


----------



## Countach (Feb 14, 2007)

only one more day


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

All of the countdown sigs say it's one day from now and I assume that they're talking about the Japanese airtime.


----------



## Undomiel (Feb 14, 2007)

^^Yeah it airs tomorow, and it is two episodes in one so subs could be out friday. But we can wait a little more after so long...


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know what these things are actually counting down to. It looks like 4:00 PM central time, so I dunno what it's referring to. The raw usually comes out several hours before then, so the raw will probably be out and the counters will still say it's not time yet.


----------



## Moiraine (Feb 14, 2007)

The episode airs on it's usual day.  It just happens to start a 1/2 hour earlier to accomodate the 1 hour special.  So it airs at 7:00 P.M. on Thursday Frebruary 15, 2007.  The countdowns don't really matter, since they'll either be on time for the ep airing in Japan or the sub being released.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 14, 2007)

^lol, Moiraine your avatar is so provocative  

I'm actually really excited as well as amazed at how fast this week has gone and how close we are to shippuden  the only down part is it may take until saturday before we get it subbed, but I'm willing to wait (after almost 2yrs of filler I'm sure few more days should be no sweat).


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2007)

And 7:00 pm in Japan is 5:00 am on the American east coast, and the raw usually comes out a few hours after that. It'll probably take a little longer this time though, being a special.

edit: Ah, I get it. These counters are 12 hours slow. They're counting down to exactly 12 hours _after_ it airs in Japan.


----------



## pancake (Feb 14, 2007)

>_> My friends are mad at me cause I kept  talking about Naruto Shippuuden this week. Yay! One more dayyy!!!


----------



## Fongie (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my god, tomorrow's the special day!


----------



## Ankoku15 (Feb 14, 2007)

too much excitement!
I wonder how much it will cover in the first episode!
I can't wait to see a few battles in particular


----------



## no-yes (Feb 14, 2007)

Naruto Z ~~


----------



## Dark Oblivion (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh shit, haven't watched Naruto properly in over a year and I am genuinely excited. I'm hoping the raw is upped by the time I go to bed tomorrow


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang, just in less than 24 hours and we get to see Shippuden  

Time sure flies by D:


----------



## Kero-Chan (Feb 14, 2007)

Cant wait, hopin to get the first shot at the first Hurricane Chronicles Thread !


----------



## Nelson_jr0 (Feb 14, 2007)

zomg, i want subbed to be out tommorow morning i hope dattebayo hears me.........*yells it all the way to Japan*


----------



## Splyte (Feb 14, 2007)

can you believe we have been waiting for this moment since may 25th 2005? christ its almost two years now.


----------



## kchi55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Dang, just in less than 24 hours and we get to see Shippuden
> 
> Time sure flies by D:



Flies by? I wouldn't go _that_ far, it's been an agonizing year lol.

It's a shame I probably won't be able to download it until Friday.


----------



## Nelson_jr0 (Feb 14, 2007)

...what bothers me is, whatever happened to kakashi gaiden....will that happen in this. or have i missed it.


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

I guess I'll have to blow off studying for my 3 tests on Friday in order to watch this a billion times over. Just too big to put off to the next day.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 14, 2007)

Nelson_jr0 said:


> ...what bothers me is, whatever happened to kakashi gaiden....will that happen in this. or have i missed it.



There's been no more revealed than some teasers in the trading cards, check the Kakashi Gaiden - Official Air Date Speculation Thread sticky.

And I can't believe how fast my countdown's gone past  the wait for the fillers to pass has been agonising but these last few weeks have flown by. I'm gonna miss updating my count!


----------



## Drama (Feb 14, 2007)

1 more day for raw or subbed?


----------



## Nelson_jr0 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks dude, i guees the fillers kinda butted in to kakashi's past. *pff* takes a rasengan-type zanpaktou  to naruto hq..........*3 hours later you see a news brodcast saying everyoen there was kilt*.....that would be horrifying.


----------



## Namicho (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, i remember adding this countdown to my sig and it said 2 months and 6 weeks or something like that. Wow, time had just gone out the window. I can't wait for Shippuden!!!


----------



## Kelci (Feb 14, 2007)

I am soooo excited!!! When I watched episode 220 yesterday to see the ending and when I saw the Hurricane Chronicles preview I was literally bouncing in my computer chair. My mom started laughing at me.


----------



## Layla Miller (Feb 14, 2007)

iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> 1 more day for raw or subbed?



For the raw- tomorrow
For the sub- late tomorrow night or early friday morning 
(I'm working off US EST)

Anyway, I really find it hard to believe that it's been months since the official announcement. It doesn't seem like that at all. My anticipation for part 2 has been sort of slowly murdered by the fillers, but i feel like I should be a bit more excited than this. Oh well.


----------



## Kelci (Feb 14, 2007)

It seems so surreal doesn't it? We've waited for so long and now it's finally happening!


----------



## Catterix (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm just worried people are going to feel disappointed, because once the episode's over, that's it, for another week. Its not as if its a continuous party from now on, you watch that episode, return to normal life for 7 days, then watch the next 20 minutes of it. Rinse and repeat. I can see alot of people's excitement deflating very fast unfortunately. 

9 hours left...

However, for me, its 1 day and 19 hours as I won't be watching aaaany of it until 8pm on Thursday Evening (UK time) on DVD with my mates, so yeah


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Feb 14, 2007)

At times like these I wish I had a 30" LCD monitor to watch it on


----------



## Kelci (Feb 14, 2007)

BloodAlchemist said:


> At times like these I wish I had a 30" LCD monitor to watch it on



Haha, yeah. I agree.


----------



## Takekura (Feb 14, 2007)

Good News...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard that the 1st OP for Shippuuden will has a greatest animation ever...
*BELIEVE IT!!!* or not...


----------



## Konoha (Feb 14, 2007)

i got a 15" crystal monitor (laptop) its great for shippuden animation  yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 7 hours left to air it in japan


----------



## pancake (Feb 14, 2007)

omg i cant stand it I CANNOT WAIT FOR JUST ONE DAY!! its crazy!

Naruto Shippuuden... I'm looking forward to the opening and ending and their voices. XD


----------



## Nozomi-Momuchu (Feb 14, 2007)

My friends (who watch the english anime) kept asking me what Shippuden was, because I was talking about it all this week. XD


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, can't believe there's only like a day left now. It doesn't really feel like I've been waiting a few months for Shippuuden, really. Of course, I didn't watch very many of the fillers and I've been reading the manga, but still, I can't believe it's going to be airing in only like one more day.

Hmm, I think I'll have an anime-watching marathon or something when the sub comes out...


----------



## rosesmary (Feb 14, 2007)

HOW many hours left now?????????
I'll sit beside my laptop for the whole day!!!
YAY!!! And happy new year to any asian fan, btw.


----------



## Takekura (Feb 14, 2007)

asian...
i think it's about 9 hours left!!!


----------



## LGDArm (Feb 14, 2007)

Dattebayo.com you can BT subbed episodes.


Shippuden air's at 5:00AM EST time, so about 8 hours.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Feb 14, 2007)

Kool i can wait that long. If i have been waiting this long through every single bloody filler a couple more hours is nothing. I am glad that its finnally come because the wait was way way way too long.


----------



## iriseyes (Feb 14, 2007)

Tomorrow is Shippuden and my SAT results...it'll be a good day.

Party hearty, people!


----------



## Aspicom (Feb 14, 2007)

Can't wait but will have to as i assume we are going to blow out the internet tomorrow.


----------



## Gaara816 (Feb 14, 2007)

What time will The new ep be out and subbed?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh man I can't wait


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 14, 2007)

amoral said:


> For the raw- tomorrow
> For the sub- late tomorrow night or early friday morning
> (I'm working off US EST)


 
I can't wait to watch it.  There should be 2 tomorrow?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2007)

Gaara816 said:


> What time will The new ep be out and subbed?


The raw should be out sometime tommorrow and the sub should be out by sometime on Friday; that's all we can say for sure.

@Gaara of the Desert: Well, kinda. It's going to be one episode, but it's an hour special, so it's as good as two (and will probably be referred to as Episode 1-2).


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2007)

It's pretty funny, but right when this week started, a huge snow storm closed my school out until tomorrow, when it's a half day.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 14, 2007)

You know, i never even thought of the opening and ending for part 2.


----------



## Hylian (Feb 14, 2007)

how many more hours??


----------



## Nisukeita (Feb 14, 2007)

like 5-6 I think


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2007)

Thingy on the bottom of the thread said:
			
		

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 36
> (9 members and 27 guests)
> ReikaiDemon, RPG Maker, f4Ze, Uchiha|Sama, ShadowXSSSR, kakoishii, cbot, Onrik​





*sarcasm* Well, isn't that surprising, the last couple hours before the premiere *end sarcasm*


Edit: Wow, in the thirty seconds after I posted this, it's already at 40 something.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> *sarcasm* Well, isn't that surprising, the last couple hours before the premiere *end sarcasm*


And it's only going up!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2007)

W00t, I just got money in my bank account fer Chinese New Year, I'm gonna blow it on DVDs to make hi-def Shipuuden disks xD


----------



## LGDArm (Feb 14, 2007)

6 hours and7 minutes until it airs in Japan.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 14, 2007)

i am still waiting for fresh raw. i wantto tell everyone i dont never download raw but i will promise i will download after ready in raw site.... how many i need to kill hours time??


----------



## Ninetailer9 (Feb 14, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> W00t, I just got money in my bank account fer Chinese New Year, I'm gonna blow it on DVDs to make hi-def Shipuuden disks xD



Cooool!!! do u use the DivX converter for that? I can't wait for it to come out!! I hope they sub it quick!


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i am still waiting for fresh raw. i wantto tell everyone i dont never download raw but i will promise i will download after ready in raw site.... how many i need to kill hours time??



Still about 6 hours till it airs in Japan, and 7 hours until it ends. It'll probably be anywhere from 10-12 hours from now when the raw shows up.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2007)

Ninetailer9 said:


> Cooool!!! do u use the DivX converter for that? I can't wait for it to come out!! I hope they sub it quick!





Well, I use TMPGEnc, ifo edit, and dvd-shrink myself, pretty clean and crisp when done


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> Still about 6 hours till it airs in Japan, and 7 hours until it ends. It'll probably be anywhere from 10-12 hours from now when the raw shows up.





then i will go bed early then i will download in tommorrow ( i am in 9pm central in USA )  i will check it out at noon in tommorrow  oohh man i can't wait it  i knew DB will play us or they will release in very fast >>>??


----------



## pancake (Feb 14, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> then i will go bed early then i will download in tommorrow ( i am in 9pm central in USA )  i will check it out at noon in tommorrow  oohh man i can't wait it  i knew DB will play us or they will release in very fast >>>??




I think they will actually try their best to dub Naruto Shippuuden as fast as possible. (:


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 14, 2007)

Screw the subs! I'mma watch the raw!


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 14, 2007)

boy oh boy...can't wait...
i'm making popcorn from the wok for episode 1.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Feb 14, 2007)

I couldnt understand the raw if i wanted to. I have to wait for the Fansub because well i am barely able to pass college english let alone another language. Notice the horrible spelling.


----------



## ray=out (Feb 14, 2007)

*ahhhhh I can't wait any longer *walking around in circles hoping that time would go faster =/*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish I had some genius indestructable convoluted plot, the resources, muscle, and insanity to hi-jack all of the CN Toonami airwaves, and broadcast a sub of Shipuuden over the the new dub episode this week, they'll be surprised as fuck. I just want to do this for shits and giggles.


----------



## Moiraine (Feb 14, 2007)

6 hours, 50 minutes til I get up to watch the raw.

Haha, suckers.

<3


----------



## Dralavant (Feb 14, 2007)

Si Style said:


> That art isn't bad, people are just idiots.



Forgive me, but I can't even tell much of the difference in the animation.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2007)

Moiraine said:


> 6 hours, 50 minutes til I get up to watch the raw.
> 
> Haha, suckers.
> 
> <3


Well, you get to it first because it's your job xD


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 14, 2007)

No way Naruto Part airs in less then 8 hours?


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Feb 14, 2007)

lol yeah isnt the area it airs in like 18 hrs ahead out Canada/USA mountain time.


----------



## Moiraine (Feb 14, 2007)

Right now, it's 11:44 PM EST for me.
Naruto airs in 5 hours 16 minutes, at 7 PM JST.
The ep takes 1 hours to air.
Therefore, I will be watching the raw in about 6 hours.


----------



## pancake (Feb 14, 2007)

A random question: (sorry if it's off-topic)
What time is it in Japan? 

Cause in Japan.. what time does Shippuuden air there? XD


----------



## Ichigo-Skippy (Feb 14, 2007)

3 exams tomorrow and afterwards im headed to the bar to wash down sorrows after bombing 3 exams lol

Cant wait, but 2 days for me ;\


----------



## McAleeCh (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't know if anyone's noticed yet (apologies if this has already been brought up, it's almost 5am here), but TV-Tokyo's old Shippuden page has dissappeared, and their main Naruto page has now been 'Shippuden-ised':

J. Dilla

Features the awesome artwork seen on the recent Shonen Jump poster. =P


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 14, 2007)

McAleeCh said:


> Don't know if anyone's noticed yet (apologies if this has already been brought up, it's almost 5am here), but TV-Tokyo's old Shippuden page has dissappeared, and their main Naruto page has now been 'Shippuden-ised':
> 
> J. Dilla
> 
> Features the awesome artwork seen on the recent Shonen Jump poster. =P


thanks for the heads up   that's something for us to oggle at to keep us at bay   I'm hoping beyond hope this is good though, otherwise I'll have nothing to say in defense for bombing both a chem and bio exam.

EDIT: I love how they show Sasuke's new character design right off the bat despite the fact us manga readers had to wait about 55 chapters to see him.


----------



## Pazuzu (Feb 14, 2007)

5 hours till Naruto. =D


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 14, 2007)

Pazuzu said:


> 5 hours till Naruto. =D





Lucky bastard...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 15, 2007)

ZOMG, Nobody Knows, and Home Made for the intro and outro O.O I love them, the site looks awesome now, Kisame's hair looks more Kakashi-ish O.o

I wonder if Diedara would still have that freakishly deep voice in part 2....


----------



## geG (Feb 15, 2007)

heh, the old site got moved to


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Feb 15, 2007)

Im gonna watch the op and ed about 10 times each before watching the ep (if there good)


----------



## Ninetailer9 (Feb 15, 2007)

wow, i cant wait until tommorow! I hope theres not a limit as to how many posts can go in this thread, cause there's gunna be a lot of them!


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 15, 2007)

Shouldn't the raw already be out?


----------



## chibi_oan (Feb 15, 2007)

Sariachan said:


> Shouldn't the raw already be out?



Yeah, I'm guessing it might be out there already.  I'm waiting for the subbed ep... have the feeling that Dattebayo's gonna make this one quick


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 15, 2007)

About time these fillers have ended...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay, I didn't expect they jump right into the deep end of the manga ON THE FIRST DAMN EPISODE! Although, whoever was directing the episode sure did a good job, plus we got some almost movie quality animation after almost two years. But it still bothers me that they basically used the most thrilling part of the manga story in the first episode, it sorta ruins something.The first ep used a lot of chapters (not so much the first couple chapters, rather the parts that come up later); but afterwards, they used about only one chapter for the rest of the episode, and for the next half also a semi good amount, which is good, but I can understand why they used such a huge part of the story so early.
during the save sasuke arc, they used lots of chapters for each episode, so I'm guessing they're gonna get the exciting part over with, so they won't have to shoot out a huge mass of eps that use up a lot of manga.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Okay, I didn't expect they jump right into the deep end of the manga ON THE FIRST DAMN EPISODE! Although, whoever was directing the episode sure did a good job, plus we got some almost movie quality animation after almost two years. But it still bothers me that they basically used the most thrilling part of the manga story in the first episode, it sorta ruins something.The first ep used a lot of chapters (not so much the first couple chapters, rather the parts that come up later); but afterwards, they used about only one chapter for the rest of the episode, and for the next half also a semi good amount, which is good, but I can understand why they used such a huge part of the story so early.
> during the save sasuke arc, they used lots of chapters for each episode, so I'm guessing they're gonna get the exciting part over with, so they won't have to shoot out a huge mass of eps that use up a lot of manga.


It's not surprising that they used so many chapters, really. I mean, looking back on them, Kishimoto's use of pannels... wasn't quite that effective. I mean, when you go from one whole page of Naruto to one whole page of Sasuke, to a page featuring both Sasuke and Naruto, this is what happens when it's animated. It's not so much the anime team's fault that they went through so many chapters there, but rather Kishimoto's for not really giving them much to work with there and of the things he did get them, he wasted too much space in the chapters. I'm not saying I didn't like how Kishimoto did it or anything, but this is what happens when in the anime counterpart when you do.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 16, 2007)

Shippuden, SHIPPUDEN, DATTEBAYO! ~  

(Ahem. There, had to get that out of my system.)

Wow. I'm amazed they jumped so far ahead in the story for the intro. People who haven't read the manga are probably going have to wait at least 40 or 50 episodes for the rest of that scene. Or the beginning of it for that matter. In fact, I can see as being a tad confusing for someone who hasn't read the manga at all. Then again, in Japan, I imagine everybody's already read that chapter, so I guess this is simply a side effect of watching something second hand.

If nothing else, I'm glad the quality is on-par with the canon episodes from the first series, and even though the tweaked the sequence of events from those chapters, they did it in a way that made the scenes flow more readily in an anime format. All in all, even though I've read the manga, I still can't wait for next week's episode.

...Dude, it's been more than a year since the last time I said that.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 18, 2007)

Nate River said:


> It's not surprising that they used so many chapters, really. I mean, looking back on them, Kishimoto's use of pannels... wasn't quite that effective. I mean, when you go from one whole page of Naruto to one whole page of Sasuke, to a page featuring both Sasuke and Naruto, this is what happens when it's animated. It's not so much the anime team's fault that they went through so many chapters there, but rather Kishimoto's for not really giving them much to work with there and of the things he did get them, he wasted too much space in the chapters. I'm not saying I didn't like how Kishimoto did it or anything, but this is what happens when in the anime counterpart when you do.



I agree on the panels thing, but I think Kishimoto's experimenting with something new with the new art style of part two.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Feb 18, 2007)

That was simply awsome. This is how Naruto should be...just like the old days.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 19, 2007)

This thread really died down once the premiere was uploaded <.<


----------

